# Lei e i Social,lungo a puntate



## Marinaio (9 Ottobre 2021)

Buonasera a tutti,sono un’affermato ufficiale della Marina Mercantile,lavoro per una nota società di navigazione,ho due splendidi bambini di 5 e 3 anni e almeno fino a 10 giorni fa,una splendida moglie..Appena di ritorno dal lavoro,dopo un’imbarco di 5 mesi,all’apparenza tutto bene,corre ad abbracciarmi come sempre e insieme a lei corro a salutare i bambini,la stessa sera usciamo insieme e dopo aver messo a letto i bambini,adempiamo insieme ai doveri coniugali..Dopo qualche giorno noto che lei ha sempre il telefono con se è rigorosamente con il silenzioso, non do peso alla cosa,perché visto che lavora in un’ospedale e la sanità qui da noi è un po’ disastrata ho pensato alle innumerevoli riunioni sindacali a cui mio malgrado ho dovuto partecipare anche io,anche se non appartengo al settore.Un bel pomeriggio,mentre esce per andare alle poste,lei dimentica il cellulare a casa,io non me ne accorsi nemmeno perché ero al computer,mi ritrovo mio figlio che dice papà si è illuminato il telefono di mamma…da lì in poi scopro che mia moglie chattava spesso con un ragazzo.Li per li pensai vabbè ma sono cavolate,scorrendo nella conversazione trovo una frase di mia moglie che diceva pressappoco così “mando a quel paese tante persone qui sopra,ma tu mi stai stregando,non riesco a tenere il tuo contatto bloccato e tantomeno non riesco a smettere di pensarti” e in un vocale sento che questo ragazzo gli chiede di uscire,mia moglie risponde dicendo che non era il caso perché comunque era una donna sposata e con figli tra l’altro è che al momento del messaggio (agosto 2021) non era il caso.Scorro nei messaggi precedenti e vedo che a qualsiasi ora del giorno erano sempre lì a scriversi,mentre quando telefonavo io a stento rispondeva liquidandomi con un laconico “amore fai presto perché sono a lavorare” e quando era a casa con altre scuse..nel frattempo sento chiudere il portoncino e ovviamente poso il telefono.Già per carattere e purtroppo ahimè per lavoro,riesco a nascondere molto molto bene le emozioni,faccio finta di niente vado a salutarla e gli dico che ha dimenticato il cellulare a casa e che ha ricevuto dei messaggi,lei sbianca in volto ovviamente e io tranquillamente rispondo guarda è lì dove lo hai lasciato.Tempo dopo,la porto a cena fuori,da soli è noto che è abbastanza irrequieta,mi allontano con la scusa di andare a fumare e noto che appena sono fuori al locale prende subito il cellulare,con calma finisco di fumare la pipa e torno da lei,ovviamente posa il cellulare,finisce la serata.Sarà stato qualche giorno dopo,noto un messaggio whatsapp dove lei ha scritto ti ho detto che c’è mio marito,non mi devi più scrivere,perché se ci scopre sono guai seri per entrambi…a cui seguiva la risposta sua,non sto manco a ricordarla né tantomeno a scrivere perché mi verrebbe da ridere..io con una buona dose di menefreghismo visto che lei  ha fatto un turno di notte,la sveglio e chiedo spiegazioni…dopo che continua a negare,la metto al corrente che so già tutto e non c’è bisogno che continui a dire bugie,lei ammette il suo sbaglio e mi confessa che voleva anche vederlo e che gli ha mandato anche una foto diciamo”sensuale”,mostrata anche a me,in realtà comune foto sul posto di lavoro,ma che è ritornata sui suoi passi,capendo che è stata solo una sbandata.Ovviamente io non la credo e non l’ho creduta,perché è facile cancellare messaggi dai social,Io giustamente,ho perso la fiducia e al momento,a parte qualche litigio,parliamo solo per comunicazioni di servizio e davanti ai bambini fingiamo che sia tutto come sempre…morale mio a pezzi,sono deluso,amareggiato e nervoso,perché non è mai mancato nulla,se si potrebbe anche la luna possederemo grazie a quei sacrifici che tutti facciamo,ma evidentemente non è stato mai capito.Grazie anticipatamente,scusatemi per lo sfogo e per la lunghezza eccessiva


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

Da quanti anni state assieme


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Lei ora come ti sembra nei tuoi confronti? A parte il tuo distacco


----------



## Vera (10 Ottobre 2021)

Benvenuto, Marinaio.
Da quello che hai detto di aver letto nel cellulare di tua moglie, sembra che lei frequentasse "quel posto" da tempo. Un forum? Una app di incontri?
Magari, durante la tua assenza, aveva bisogno di compagnia, senza necessariamente cercare altro. Poi, una chiacchiera tira l'altra, si è lasciata trasportare più del dovuto. Facile.


----------



## Marinaio (10 Ottobre 2021)

Buongiorno a tutti,grazie del benvenuto.Io l’ho conosciuta mentre ero al lavoro,stiamo insieme da 12 anni,no non è un’app per incontri erano i soliti social di messaggistica istantanea.Sì è una cosa che ho pensato anche io,perché il mio è un lavoro particolare,mio figlio stava per nascere e io ero imbarcato,ho dovuto prendere un’aereo per ritornare,basta pensare a questo.Distacco mio a parte,lei vuole rimediare e me lo dimostra in tutti i modi, sono io che volendo sapere di più,non riesco ad avvicinarmi,un po’ sapendo di quel fatto e lo ammetto,sapendo anche che per me si avvicina un’altro imbarco.Credo anche che ci sia stato dell’altro perché ho trovato molti messaggi cancellati e una serie di chiamate fatte a quel numero,tra cui alcune telefonate molto lunghe in diversi turni di lavoro.La cosa che però mi stupisce è che avendo un conto corrente bancario cointestato è che non ci sono pagamenti sospetti al di fuori di quelli di routine come la solita spesa al supermercato o dal parrucchiere, ma solo 3 prelievi nel giro di 8 giorni,di cifre abbastanza alte,fatte allo sportello bancario e sinceramente questo è quello che mi preoccupa e sta facendo accendere uno strano pensiero in me.Io ci tengo a sottolineare che sia dal lato sentimentale che dal lato materiale non è mancato mai niente,sia con lei che verso i miei figli, ma evidentemente visto il lavoro che faccio sarà stata la mia mancanza fisica…che ne pensate?


----------



## Ulisse (10 Ottobre 2021)

benvenuto

mi dispiace per quello che ti sta capitando
ogni storia è diversa dalla altre quindi impossibile dare consigli di carattere generale

L'unica cosa che mi permetto di consigliarti è di evitare di ridurre le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio.
Cercate di chiarirvi il più possibile perchè il tuo lavoro ti porterà a partire di nuovo per diversi mesi e lasciare cose non dette o non chiarite può minare ulteriormente il rapporto a causa della forzata lontananza.

in bocca al lupo


----------



## patroclo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> ................
> ........,perché non è mai mancato nulla,se si potrebbe anche la luna possederemo grazie a quei sacrifici che tutti facciamo,ma evidentemente non è stato mai capito
> 
> ......


Ciao, mi spiace per la situazione. Credo sia difficilissimo mantenere una relazione in questi termini e forse non valeva la pena fare tutti questi sacrifici a scapito di un'inevitabile sfilacciamento. Sia chiaro che non ti sto dando la colpa, se certe cose si decido insieme e per il "bene comune", altre sono scelte fatte alle nostre spalle....


----------



## Lostris (10 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spiace per la situazione. Credo sia difficilissimo mantenere una relazione in questi termini e forse non valeva la pena fare tutti questi sacrifici a scapito di un'inevitabile sfilacciamento. Sia chiaro che non ti sto dando la colpa, se certe cose si decido insieme e per il "bene comune", altre sono scelte fatte alle nostre spalle....


Perché inevitabile?


----------



## patroclo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché inevitabile?


Forse è più corretto "altamente probabile"


----------



## Lostris (10 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Forse è più corretto "altamente probabile"


Io direi possibile. 
Consapevoli che ci sono “puntate” più rischiose di altre, a seconda dell’indole di ognuno.
Quello che per te è desiderabile/promettente non necessariamente lo è per altri. 

In ogni caso non ti sembra un discorso inutile o peggio, dannoso?
È un po’ il solito “senno di poi”, ma dubito ora possa servirgli.


----------



## patroclo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io direi possibile.
> Consapevoli che ci sono “puntate” più rischiose di altre, a seconda dell’indole di ognuno.
> Quello che per te è desiderabile/promettente non necessariamente lo è per altri.
> 
> ...


Ni.... nel senso che se vogliono ripartire devono mettere in discussione tante cose e credo che questa sia una.

E poi mi danno molto fastidio i discorsi che partono "con tutti i sacrifici che ho fatto...."


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,grazie del benvenuto.Io l’ho conosciuta mentre ero al lavoro,stiamo insieme da 12 anni,no non è un’app per incontri erano i soliti social di messaggistica istantanea.Sì è una cosa che ho pensato anche io,perché il mio è un lavoro particolare,mio figlio stava per nascere e io ero imbarcato,ho dovuto prendere un’aereo per ritornare,basta pensare a questo.Distacco mio a parte,lei vuole rimediare e me lo dimostra in tutti i modi, sono io che volendo sapere di più,non riesco ad avvicinarmi,un po’ sapendo di quel fatto e lo ammetto,sapendo anche che per me si avvicina un’altro imbarco.Credo anche che ci sia stato dell’altro perché ho trovato molti messaggi cancellati e una serie di chiamate fatte a quel numero,tra cui alcune telefonate molto lunghe in diversi turni di lavoro.La cosa che però mi stupisce è che avendo un conto corrente bancario cointestato è che non ci sono pagamenti sospetti al di fuori di quelli di routine come la solita spesa al supermercato o dal parrucchiere, ma solo 3 prelievi nel giro di 8 giorni,di cifre abbastanza alte,fatte allo sportello bancario e sinceramente questo è quello che mi preoccupa e sta facendo accendere uno strano pensiero in me.Io ci tengo a sottolineare che sia dal lato sentimentale che dal lato materiale non è mancato mai niente,sia con lei che verso i miei figli, ma evidentemente visto il lavoro che faccio sarà stata la mia mancanza fisica…che ne pensate?


definisci cifre alte


----------



## Lostris (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,grazie del benvenuto.Io l’ho conosciuta mentre ero al lavoro,stiamo insieme da 12 anni,no non è un’app per incontri erano i soliti social di messaggistica istantanea.Sì è una cosa che ho pensato anche io,perché il mio è un lavoro particolare,mio figlio stava per nascere e io ero imbarcato,ho dovuto prendere un’aereo per ritornare,basta pensare a questo.Distacco mio a parte,lei vuole rimediare e me lo dimostra in tutti i modi, sono io che volendo sapere di più,non riesco ad avvicinarmi,un po’ sapendo di quel fatto e lo ammetto,sapendo anche che per me si avvicina un’altro imbarco.Credo anche che ci sia stato dell’altro perché ho trovato molti messaggi cancellati e una serie di chiamate fatte a quel numero,tra cui alcune telefonate molto lunghe in diversi turni di lavoro.La cosa che però mi stupisce è che avendo un conto corrente bancario cointestato è che non ci sono pagamenti sospetti al di fuori di quelli di routine come la solita spesa al supermercato o dal parrucchiere, ma solo 3 prelievi nel giro di 8 giorni,di cifre abbastanza alte,fatte allo sportello bancario e sinceramente questo è quello che mi preoccupa e sta facendo accendere uno strano pensiero in me.Io ci tengo a sottolineare che sia dal lato sentimentale che dal lato materiale non è mancato mai niente,sia con lei che verso i miei figli, ma evidentemente visto il lavoro che faccio sarà stata la mia mancanza fisica…che ne pensate?


Ma nessuno dice che è facile restare uniti quando il lavoro ti allontana per parecchio tempo.

come ti è già stato detto, capita.
Lei può aver capito che la sua debolezza dipende da questo e che comunque vuole te, la vostra coppia e la vostra famiglia.

È normale che tu voglia sapere.
 Fai luce sui prelievi.. 

Non è il momento ideale per ripartire, non puoi in alcun modo rimandare/tardare?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2021)

Benvenuto  @Marinaio ..

Insomma .. io non farei drammi, alla fine che ha fatto in concreto se non provare a staccare un po..?
Stai personalizzando molto , ed è comprensibile,  ma .. svagarsi con qualche contatto nuovo , avendo un mare di tempo a disposizione,  non mi sembra che la più naturale delle azioni

Non pensi??


----------



## Marinaio (10 Ottobre 2021)

Grazie per le risposte.Posso rimandare al massimo per una settimana,dieci giorni al massimo,ma non di più,perché i giorni di riposo che ho stanno per finire.Per cifre abbastanza alte mi riferisco intorno ai  diecimila..No per carità,ognuno ha bisogno di staccare la spina ogni tanto,non c’è dubbio, ma almeno per come la penso io bisogna avere anche la costanza di fermarsi ad un certo punto.Per la questione di fare sacrifici,abbiamo punti di vista differenti.Al momento,so che hanno soltanto parlato, ma sono anche io che giustamente non riesco a parlargli e questo è un grave errore,lo ammetto.Sicuramente servirà del tempo,anche con i miei sottoposti sono così,non parlo subito,perché a lavoro siamo soltanto io,il mare,il ponte di comando e le strumentazioni…Anche se dopo proverò a chiedergli un confronto,magari riuscirò a scalfire qualche altro particolare.Vi terrò aggiornati…grazie ancora,mi siete di grande aiuto perché ognuno di voi mi sta aprendo la mente è da questo trarrò consigli.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

Per 10mila euro, che cosa avrebbe preso?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Questo sta sfruttando La solitudine altrui per farsi campare. Occhio al portafoglio


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,grazie del benvenuto.Io l’ho conosciuta mentre ero al lavoro,stiamo insieme da 12 anni,no non è un’app per incontri erano i soliti social di messaggistica istantanea.Sì è una cosa che ho pensato anche io,perché il mio è un lavoro particolare,mio figlio stava per nascere e io ero imbarcato,ho dovuto prendere un’aereo per ritornare,basta pensare a questo.Distacco mio a parte,lei vuole rimediare e me lo dimostra in tutti i modi, sono io che volendo sapere di più,non riesco ad avvicinarmi,un po’ sapendo di quel fatto e lo ammetto,sapendo anche che per me si avvicina un’altro imbarco.Credo anche che ci sia stato dell’altro perché ho trovato molti messaggi cancellati e una serie di chiamate fatte a quel numero,tra cui alcune telefonate molto lunghe in diversi turni di lavoro.La cosa che però mi stupisce è che avendo un conto corrente bancario cointestato è che non ci sono pagamenti sospetti al di fuori di quelli di routine come la solita spesa al supermercato o dal parrucchiere, ma solo 3 prelievi nel giro di 8 giorni,di cifre abbastanza alte,fatte allo sportello bancario e sinceramente questo è quello che mi preoccupa e sta facendo accendere uno strano pensiero in me.Io ci tengo a sottolineare che sia dal lato sentimentale che dal lato materiale non è mancato mai niente,sia con lei che verso i miei figli, ma evidentemente visto il lavoro che faccio sarà stata la mia mancanza fisica…che ne pensate?


Diecimila sono veramente tanti, hai chiesto spiegazioni? 
Per alcune cose credo sia fondamentale chiedere chiarimenti, perché se questo tizio le sì è aggrappato addosso e
 Si sta facendo mantenere da voi non va proprio bene. 
In questo caso prima di partire sarebbe meglio separare i conti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2021)

10.000


----------



## Lostris (10 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Per 10mila euro, che cosa avrebbe preso?


Più che altro… è un po’ scema se pensa che prelievi di quell’entità non siano sgamabili


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ciao ben approdato qui...
Sono rimasta basita per la cifra prelevata senza spiegazioni...
O avete delle entrate astronomiche dove 10 mila  euro equivalgono a 100 euro per i comuni mortali...(almeno per me....)...
Al di là del tradimento fisico ...c è un ben altro problema da risolvere....


----------



## Marinaio (10 Ottobre 2021)

Il punto è questo,non riesco a capire a cosa gli sia servita questa somma.Non possiamo lamentarci entrambi degli stipendi che percepiamo, ma non abbiamo mai strafatto in niente,in parole povere non abbiamo un tenore di vita alto anche se non mancano,basti pensare che una delle donazioni più consistenti la facemmo proprio noi in pieno periodo COVID lo scorso anno.La mia mancanza fisica secondo me è stata anche un problema,ma navigo ormai da anni,quasi 18 e non nascondo che ho chiesto anche di essere trasferito in ufficio,magari anche in altre sedi, ma al momento dall’ufficio armamento me lo hanno negato,cambiare totalmente lavoro al momento non è facile visto il periodo e nel mio settore non c’è mai stata crisi


----------



## Marinaio (10 Ottobre 2021)

Anzi non nascondo che stiamo ancora parlando,ha accettato di parlare,sono io che mi sono allontanato un’attimo,perché il discorso è lungo da affrontare…ecco perché ho scritto lungo a puntate


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Anzi non nascondo che stiamo ancora parlando,ha accettato di parlare,sono io che mi sono allontanato un’attimo,perché il discorso è lungo da affrontare…ecco perché ho scritto lungo a puntate


indubbiamente avere un marito che sta via anche per mesi è una cosa che alla lunga può pesare ed a volte si incontrano persone che non sappiamo bene come ci siano riuscite, ma fanno scattare qualcosa.

ma siccome siamo anche delle pignesecche, direi che sta cosa dei 10mila pippi, va chiarita anche velocemente


----------



## Ulisse (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> non riesco a capire a cosa gli sia servita questa somma.


veramente, più che tu da capire, ci sarebbe lei a dover spiegare tale somma.
Prelevati allo sportello significa anche volerne nasconderne la destinazione.
Faccio fatica ad immaginare qualcosa che richieda per forza un pagamento in contanti di questa entità.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

non necessariamente potrebbero essere serviti per un singolo pagamento, ma resta una roba da chiarire subito


----------



## Marinaio (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ne stiamo ancora parlando,anche se sto pensando di entrare nella scatola nera dell’auto e di controllare anche il navigatore,perché ho vari sospetti,mentre ero a bordo,per 4 giorni l’ho sentita giusto 15 minuti in totale e i prelievi coincidono con quei giorni…


----------



## Ulisse (10 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non necessariamente potrebbero essere serviti per un singolo pagamento, ma resta una roba da chiarire subito


si, hai ragione.
restano cmq quantità di contante abbastanza alte.



Marinaio ha detto:


> Ne stiamo ancora parlando,anche se sto pensando di entrare nella scatola nera dell’auto e di controllare anche il navigatore,perché ho vari sospetti,mentre ero a bordo,per 4 giorni l’ho sentita giusto 15 minuti in totale e i prelievi coincidono con quei giorni…


Se proprio vuoi fare questo controllo, fai prima a guardare gli spostamenti su maps
se ha un cellulare android ed ha abilitato il posizionamento (molto probabile), usando la sezione spostamenti dell'app maps, selezioni il giorno che vuoi (anche molto vecchio) e vedi il tragitto fatto dal cellulare.
Lo stesso si puo vedere dal pc ma in questo caso bisogna loggarsi con il suo di  profilo


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Ne stiamo ancora parlando,anche se sto pensando di entrare nella scatola nera dell’auto e di controllare anche il navigatore,perché ho vari sospetti,mentre ero a bordo,per 4 giorni l’ho sentita giusto 15 minuti in totale e i prelievi coincidono con quei giorni…


A questo punto credo sia doveroso un confronto serrato. Se lei dovesse essere reticente credo che dovresti aspettarti il peggio.
Siano tanti o pochi per voi, con 10000 euro si possono fare un bel po' di cose.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ma è legale prelevare 10.000€ ? Anche in più prelievi mi sembra difficile


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è legale prelevare 10.000€ ? Anche in più prelievi mi sembra difficile


certo che è legale, sono soldi tuoi eh.  ovviamente in una botta sola la banca ti chiede conto e ragione del prelievo e se il conto è cointestato avvisa il coniuge, ma con certi bancomat puoi prendere fino a 1500 euro al giorno.   ma di solito anche con prelievi multipli, in genere una banca ti chiama e ti chiede che succede.


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che è legale, sono soldi tuoi eh.  ovviamente in una botta sola la banca ti chiede conto e ragione del prelievo e se il conto è cointestato avvisa il coniuge, ma con certi bancomat puoi prendere fino a 1500 euro al giorno.   ma di solito anche con prelievi multipli, in genere una banca ti chiama e ti chiede che succede.


Di solito ci sono anche dei tetti mensili al bancomat, ma è possibile anche prelevare somme allo sportello.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che è legale, sono soldi tuoi eh.  ovviamente in una botta sola la banca ti chiede conto e ragione del prelievo e se il conto è cointestato avvisa il coniuge, ma con certi bancomat puoi prendere fino a 1500 euro al giorno.   ma di solito anche con prelievi multipli, in genere una banca ti chiama e ti chiede che succede.


Anch’io ho la possibilità di prelevare 1.500€, ma so che ogni negozio deve comunicare chi ha fatto acquisti in contanti e per cosa.
Comunque mi pare una cosa gravissima fatta da un coniuge, più del fatto che abbia chattato con un fesso, che mi sembra trascurabile al confronto. Che si doveva comprare una Kelly o un’automobile senza consultarsi?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Ne stiamo ancora parlando,anche se sto pensando di entrare nella scatola nera dell’auto e di controllare anche il navigatore,perché ho vari sospetti,mentre ero a bordo,per 4 giorni l’ho sentita giusto 15 minuti in totale e i prelievi coincidono con quei giorni…


Ma il problema sono le corna oppure la saccoccia? Perché dal punto di vista delle corna Secondo me non è che tu possa prendere un granché, mentre per i soldi è tutto un altro discorso.


----------



## Marinaio (10 Ottobre 2021)

Francamente dei soldi non me ne frega nulla…ha fatto crollare tutto quello che avevamo costruito insieme e questo è molto più importante dei soldi.Morale della favola spostamenti sospetti non ne ha fatti,ne con la sua macchina e ne dal cellulare…può essere anche che abbia volutamente nascosto tutto, ma al momento sto a leggere tutte le conversazioni e i messaggi che si sono scambiati perché lei è scoppiata in un pianto a dirotto

I prelievi sono stati fatti allo sportello in diversi giorni, non so che motivazione ha dato alla banca,ma fatto sta che abbiamo il conto in comune e io non ne sapevo nulla


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Francamente dei soldi non me ne frega nulla…ha fatto crollare tutto quello che avevamo costruito insieme e questo è molto più importante dei soldi.Morale della favola spostamenti sospetti non ne ha fatti,ne con la sua macchina e ne dal cellulare…può essere anche che abbia volutamente nascosto tutto, ma al momento sto a leggere tutte le conversazioni e i messaggi che si sono scambiati perché lei è scoppiata in un pianto a dirotto
> 
> I prelievi sono stati fatti allo sportello in diversi giorni, non so che motivazione ha dato alla banca,ma fatto sta che abbiamo il conto in comune e io non ne sapevo nulla


mi rendo conto che a botta calda il rosicamento conti tanto, però a bocce ferme io cambierei banca, un istituto che non mi avvisa che da un conto cointestato vengono prelevati 10mila euro non esiste.

sul discorso corna, aspettiamo che tu ci dica di più, al momento per ora siamo a livello bagatellare.   tu hai mai flirtato durante i tuoi viaggi?  perchè il livello è quello


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Francamente dei soldi non me ne frega nulla…ha fatto crollare tutto quello che avevamo costruito insieme e questo è molto più importante dei soldi.Morale della favola spostamenti sospetti non ne ha fatti,ne con la sua macchina e ne dal cellulare…può essere anche che abbia volutamente nascosto tutto, ma al momento sto a leggere tutte le conversazioni e i messaggi che si sono scambiati perché lei è scoppiata in un pianto a dirotto
> 
> I prelievi sono stati fatti allo sportello in diversi giorni, non so che motivazione ha dato alla banca,ma fatto sta che abbiamo il conto in comune e io non ne sapevo nulla


Guarda che chiedendo che fine hanno fatto i soldi sai come sono andate le cose.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda che chiedendo che fine hanno fatto i soldi sai come sono andate le cose.


Secondo me sta mantenendo l’amante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Secondo me sta mantenendo l’amante.


Appunto, dove sono finiti? Investiti nella nuova moto di Peppino. Problema risolto


----------



## bull63 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte.Posso rimandare al massimo per una settimana,dieci giorni al massimo,ma non di più,perché i giorni di riposo che ho stanno per finire.Per cifre abbastanza alte mi riferisco intorno ai  diecimila..No per carità,ognuno ha bisogno di staccare la spina ogni tanto,non c’è dubbio, ma almeno per come la penso io bisogna avere anche la costanza di fermarsi ad un certo punto.Per la questione di fare sacrifici,abbiamo punti di vista differenti.Al momento,so che hanno soltanto parlato, ma sono anche io che giustamente non riesco a parlargli e questo è un grave errore,lo ammetto.Sicuramente servirà del tempo,anche con i miei sottoposti sono così,non parlo subito,perché a lavoro siamo soltanto io,il mare,il ponte di comando e le strumentazioni…Anche se dopo proverò a chiedergli un confronto,magari riuscirò a scalfire qualche altro particolare.Vi terrò aggiornati…grazie ancora,mi siete di grande aiuto perché ognuno di voi mi sta aprendo la mente è da questo trarrò consigli.


Anche la mia ex moglie, quando scoprii il suo tradimento, inizio a prelevare cifre importanti. Intervenni e alla fine confessò che voleva mettersi un gruzzoletto da parte.


----------



## Carola (10 Ottobre 2021)

Una mia conoscente che voleva separarsi grattava soldi dal conto  x farsi un salvadanaio post separazione 

detto qsto x me questo racconto e ennesimo a puntate dove usciranno colpo di scena a go go tipo altri ma vabbè ci si intrattiene 

buona serata


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente che voleva separarsi grattava soldi dal conto  x farsi un salvadanaio post separazione


Faceva bene, consiglio dell'avvocato?


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Buongiorno a tutti,scrivo solo adesso perché ha ammesso i soldi dove sono..ha ammesso che i soldi gli sarebbero serviti a fare un viaggio con lui, ma che è andato tutto a monte perché io sono ritornato un mese prima e arrivati a questo è stato un bene.Ho scoperto le vere foto che si sono scambiati quali sono e anche che si sono visti 2 volte,con la scusa del lavoro e addirittura di mattina,ma a detta sua non hanno combinato niente,ovviamente io non la credo.Non ho chiuso occhio tutta la notte,perché sto pensando veramente di andare dall’avvocato,non so ancora se riesco ad andare avanti dopo quello che è successo


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Onestamente parlando da quando sto con lei,2 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio sono stato sempre al mio postra come ora,non so manco io se voler sapere se c’è stato qualcosa altro oppure mandare tutto all’aria e lasciar perdere tutto


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,scrivo solo adesso perché ha ammesso i soldi dove sono..ha ammesso che i soldi gli sarebbero serviti a fare un viaggio con lui, ma che è andato tutto a monte perché io sono ritornato un mese prima e arrivati a questo è stato un bene.Ho scoperto le vere foto che si sono scambiati quali sono e anche che si sono visti 2 volte,con la scusa del lavoro e addirittura di mattina,ma a detta sua non hanno combinato niente,ovviamente io non la credo.Non ho chiuso occhio tutta la notte,perché sto pensando veramente di andare dall’avvocato,non so ancora se riesco ad andare avanti dopo quello che è successo


E i soldi dove sono adesso?


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,scrivo solo adesso perché ha ammesso i soldi dove sono..ha ammesso che i soldi gli sarebbero serviti a fare un viaggio con lui, ma che è andato tutto a monte perché io sono ritornato un mese prima e arrivati a questo è stato un bene.Ho scoperto le vere foto che si sono scambiati quali sono e anche che si sono visti 2 volte,con la scusa del lavoro e addirittura di mattina,ma a detta sua non hanno combinato niente,ovviamente io non la credo.Non ho chiuso occhio tutta la notte,perché sto pensando veramente di andare dall’avvocato,non so ancora se riesco ad andare avanti dopo quello che è successo


Fai bene a non crederle Si minimizza.

Come stai facendo a scoprire le cose?

Dove sono adesso i soldi?
Come avrebbe fatto con i bambini durante il viaggio? 
Mi sembra una motivazione assurda.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,scrivo solo adesso perché ha ammesso i soldi dove sono..ha ammesso che i soldi gli sarebbero serviti a fare un viaggio con lui, ma che è andato tutto a monte perché io sono ritornato un mese prima e arrivati a questo è stato un bene.Ho scoperto le vere foto che si sono scambiati quali sono e anche che si sono visti 2 volte,con la scusa del lavoro e addirittura di mattina,ma a detta sua non hanno combinato niente,ovviamente io non la credo.Non ho chiuso occhio tutta la notte,perché sto pensando veramente di andare dall’avvocato,non so ancora se riesco ad andare avanti dopo quello che è successo


10 mila euro per un viaggetto mi sembra caretto... O erano compresi anche I bambini?? 
E per fortuna non c'è stato nulla fra di loro  altrimenti chi lo sa ...


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Onestamente parlando da quando sto con lei,2 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio sono stato sempre al mio postra come ora,non so manco io se voler sapere se c’è stato qualcosa altro oppure mandare tutto all’aria e lasciar perdere tutto


È lei che ha mandato tutto a quel paese .. 
Lei una scelta già l'ha fatta ... Vivi sereno pensa ai figli.... E soprattutto sposta i tuoi soldi...


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Non ho chiuso occhio tutta la notte,perché sto pensando veramente di andare dall’avvocato


un passaggio con l'avvocato è meglio farlo.
Ti saprà consigliare al meglio su come comportarti per tutelare i tuoi interessi.
questo, a prescindere da cosa deciderai, è sempre meglio saperlo.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Onestamente parlando da quando sto con lei,2 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio sono stato sempre al mio postra come ora,non so manco io se voler sapere se c’è stato qualcosa altro oppure mandare tutto all’aria e lasciar perdere tutto


Direi che se parliamo di sesso forse è meglio non chiedere troppo.  Riguardo i soldi io inizierei a depositare lo stipendio su di un nuovo conto presso un'altra banca.  Almeno ti ha detto dove stanno i 10mila?


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ma solo a me sta storia fa venire in mente la cognata di @Profumina?


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Faceva bene, consiglio dell'avvocato?


Lei è un avvocato 
Si è auto consigliata 
Cmq personaggino anche lei mica da ridere


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma solo a me sta storia fa venire in mente la cognata di @Profumina?


ohhh  ve l ho detto qui nel forum c'è uno scrittore /scrittrice in vena di racconti
E va be si passa  un po' di tempo insieme


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ohhh  ve l ho detto qui nel forum c'è uno scrittore /scrittrice in vena di racconti
> E va be si passa  un po' di tempo insieme


lascia stare le tue fissazioni.   parlo di modus operandi


----------



## Carola (11 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascia stare le tue fissazioni.   parlo di modus operandi


x me non è una fissazione ma x carità tutto è opinabile


----------



## 7up (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ma quando ti sei accorto dei prelievi?
A meno che non abbiate un cospicuo conto in Banca, dove anche se escono 10mila€ è difficile farci caso, come poteva pensare di tenertelo nascosto?
Da quanto ho capito non sono cose che fate abitualmente prelevare in 3gg.cifre del genere o si?
Mah... qualquadra non cosa.


----------



## bull63 (11 Ottobre 2021)

la prossima volta che ti allontani per lavoro assolda un investigatore privato. Verificherai la sua fedeltà


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Grazie per le risposte,no a dire la verità ero sempre impegnato con il lavoro,purtroppo la mia giornata lavorativa è arrivata anche a 16 ore al giorno,quando hai la responsabilità di un giocattolino di 320 metri sotto i piedi del valore di 8-9 milioni di euro la tensione è altissima…abbiamo l’app della banca ma come ho scritto sopra è mancato il tempo materiale.Non è mai capitato di fare un prelievo così consistente,neanche quando abbiamo fatto la donazione che facciamo ogni anno alla casa famiglia che sta nel nostro quartiere.Alcune cose le ha dette lei, ma ovviamente non la credo in niente perché si sa che a parlare con una persona prima o poi ci si affeziona e si può commettere qualche sbaglio.Non saprei con i bimbi come avrebbe fatto, ma i soldi che ha preso dice che può rimetterli di nuovo sul conto.Infatti in questi giorni ne parlerò in privato con il mio avvocato e vedere cosa mi consiglia, ma arrivati a questo,voglio saperne di più,anche a costo di farmi del male da solo.Per sapere tutte ste cose,ho un’aiuto particolare e so smanettare con i telefoni.


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> giocattolino di 320 metri sotto i piedi del valore di 8-9 milioni di euro


o abbassi i metri o aumenti il valore.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte,no a dire la verità ero sempre impegnato con il lavoro,purtroppo la mia giornata lavorativa è arrivata anche a 16 ore al giorno,quando hai la responsabilità di un giocattolino di 320 metri sotto i piedi del valore di 8-9 milioni di euro la tensione è altissima…abbiamo l’app della banca ma come ho scritto sopra è mancato il tempo materiale.Non è mai capitato di fare un prelievo così consistente,neanche quando abbiamo fatto la donazione che facciamo ogni anno alla casa famiglia che sta nel nostro quartiere.Alcune cose le ha dette lei, ma ovviamente non la credo in niente perché si sa che a parlare con una persona prima o poi ci si affeziona e si può commettere qualche sbaglio.Non saprei con i bimbi come avrebbe fatto, ma i soldi che ha preso dice che può rimetterli di nuovo sul conto.Infatti in questi giorni ne parlerò in privato con il mio avvocato e vedere cosa mi consiglia, ma arrivati a questo,voglio saperne di più,anche a costo di farmi del male da solo.Per sapere tutte ste cose,ho un’aiuto particolare e so smanettare con i telefoni.


non è che può.  DEVE rimettere i soldi a posto.   non è che parliamo di 50 euro spesi per il motel.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> o abbassi i metri o aumenti il valore.


suppongo parli della nave, non della casa


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> suppongo parli della nave, non della casa


appunto
320mt x 9ml è regalata
quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2021)

Benvenuto @Marinaio 

Una domanda: due figli di 3 e 5 anni, un lavoro impegnativo (immagino su turni): per esperienza, so che organizzare un viaggio così "combinati", con l'assenza di un padre che eventualmente può tenere i figli nei cd. "momenti liberi " diventa difficilissimo, se non impossibile. Lei come era/è messa con la gestione di ben due figli piccoli?


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> appunto
> 320mt x 9ml è regalata
> quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino


ipotizzerei che non sia del nostro nuovo amico.  ti serve una nave mercantile?


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ipotizzerei che non sia del nostro nuovo amico.  ti serve una nave mercantile?


forse...ma devo prima vedere con il condominio.
dal garage ne uscirebbe un pezzo fuori nella zona condominiale.
meglio avere prima il permesso.

ho una mezza idea di mettere su un business con le miniere di sale


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ciao @Marinaio, benvenuto.
Anche a me come @Lostris non convince molto la storia del viaggio, almeno per quanto hai raccontato.
In che mese dei 5 in cui sei stato assente li ha ritirati? E sai dove sono questi soldi? Difficilmente un traditore svela tutto, ma è chiedendo di questi soldi che puoi avere maggiori informazioni, anche chiedendo dove avrebbe lasciato i figli. Dopo 2 incontri non si mollano i figli per partire in viaggio con qualcuno, per quanto si possa esserne invaghiti.
La frase che hai riportato " mando a quel paese tante persone qui sopra,ma tu mi stai stregando,non riesco a tenere il tuo contatto bloccato e tantomeno non riesco a smettere di pensarti ", sempre sia vera (da parte di lei intendo), se fa riferimento a WhatsApp a me fa intendere che ci siano contatti che entrano da altri siti. Sai se questa altra persona è sposata? Sei riuscito a capirlo dai messaggi?


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahahahahaha No una nave porta container di 13-14 anni con navigazione sulle spalle ha questo valore,sono navi che non hanno molto mercato è più conveniente costruirla nuova. No non è mia,ma appartiene ad una nota società danese.Quando ci sono io a casa,ovviamente i bimbi li tengo io,prima del COVID avevamo una baby-sitter,adesso quando io ero imbarcato erano da mia cognata e francamente lei non sapeva niente di questo fatto,nonostante sembrino due sorelle, ma è risaputo che non si può raccontare sempre tutto quello che capita a tutti.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahaha No una nave porta container di 13-14 anni con navigazione sulle spalle ha questo valore,sono navi che non hanno molto mercato è più conveniente costruirla nuova. No non è mia,ma appartiene ad una nota società danese.Quando ci sono io a casa,ovviamente i bimbi li tengo io,prima del COVID avevamo una baby-sitter,adesso quando io ero imbarcato erano da mia cognata e francamente lei non sapeva niente di questo fatto,nonostante sembrino due sorelle, ma è risaputo che non si può raccontare sempre tutto quello che capita a tutti.


Quindi avrebbe lasciato i figli alla sorella per non si sa quanti giorni per partire con un semisconosciuto in vacanza???? Le hai chiesto come avrebbe mai giustificato questo viaggio a te? Comunque, la storia del viaggio non regge, secondo me.


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Tutto è partito da FB e poi è continuato su messenger e whatsapp.Io ho 37 anni,lei 34 e lui….29.I prelievi sono stati fatti tra la fine di luglio e l’inizio di agosto,nel giro di 8 giorni.Hai pienamente ragione,anche io condivido il tuo pensiero,se esci con una persona 2 volte non mandi una famiglia allo sbando,anche se sei invaghito o invaghita.La cosa bella è che questo ragazzo disse che era pronto anche ad un confronto con me, ma la risposta di mia moglie è stata memorabile…”certo così il comandante,come lo chiami tu,ci sacagna a tutti e due” perché sa bene che sono burbernestamente io non voglio arrivare a questo,specialmente per tutto quello che ho accumulato adesso, ma anche perché non è con lui che debbo risolvere la questione, ma con lei,se poi vedo che rompe ancora,giustamente vedo dove vuole arrivare.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Tutto è partito da FB e poi è continuato su messenger e whatsapp.Io ho 37 anni,lei 34 e lui….29.I prelievi sono stati fatti tra la fine di luglio e l’inizio di agosto,nel giro di 8 giorni.Hai pienamente ragione,anche io condivido il tuo pensiero,se esci con una persona 2 volte non mandi una famiglia allo sbando,anche se sei invaghito o invaghita.La cosa bella è che questo ragazzo disse che era pronto anche ad un confronto con me, ma la risposta di mia moglie è stata memorabile…”certo così il comandante,come lo chiami tu,ci sacagna a tutti e due” perché sa bene che sono burbernestamente io non voglio arrivare a questo,specialmente per tutto quello che ho accumulato adesso, ma anche perché non è con lui che debbo risolvere la questione, ma con lei,se poi vedo che rompe ancora,giustamente vedo dove vuole arrivare.


In effetti due volte che lo ha visto, a suo dire senza far nulla, e di punto in bianco via in un viaggio (10k euro, non bruscoli) con lui, c'è (più di) qualcosa che non torna. Comunque continuerò a non capire come si faccia con due figli piccoli, un lavoro impegnativo, e una sorella che ti tiene i bambini (presumo per il tempo in cui è al lavoro) a programmare addirittura un viaggio.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2021)

In ogni caso, @Marinaio, inizia a tenere traccia sia delle sue messaggiate, sia dei prelievi. E proponile ovviamente di dividere i conti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> In effetti due volte che lo ha visto, a suo dire senza far nulla, e di punto in bianco via in un viaggio (10k euro, non bruscoli) con lui, c'è (più di) qualcosa che non torna. Comunque continuerò a non capire come si faccia con due figli piccoli, un lavoro impegnativo, e una sorella che ti tiene i bambini (presumo per il tempo in cui è al lavoro) a programmare addirittura un viaggio.


Avrà fatto un ottimo corso sulla gestione del tempo
Quando l ho fatto io col mio gruppo siamo riusciti....a non finirlo..il relatore aveva conteggiato male...la gestione del tempo
Si è anche incazzato a morte con noi perché continuavamo a fagli domande...e a perdere tempo...


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

No da mia cognata.A lei poteva sempre dire che magari veniva a passare qualche giorno sulla nave dove stavo io,come fatto anche in passato,non è la prima volta,che appena toccavamo un porto in Italia,anche vicino a Napoli veniva da me a bordo.Non so a me come lo avrebbe giustificato,francamente non so cosa pensare.I soldi ha detto che li ha ancora in casa,anche se non ho ancora capito dove.Purtroppo ne sul computer e ne sul suo cellulare ho trovato nulla che faccia da conferma al fatto del viaggio,magari avrà fatto scegliere all’altro oppure presso l’agenzia di viaggi,non so cosa dire.Non credo alla storia che non ci sia stato nulla,non puoi stare 3 ore seduto davanti ad un caffè o una birra..non ci prendiamo in giro.Quell’aiutino particolare che ho…mi serve proprio a questo…


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Chiedo scusa se mi sto dilungando, ma non credo alle favole che mi racconta.Non puoi programmare un viaggio con una persona dopo soli 2 appuntamenti e partire con 10,000 euro in tasca…cioè quando navigavo con la Cunard Line,nel 2009 ci facevi il giro del mondo con 10,000 euro..Poi altra stronzata che mi è stata detta è che non hanno parlato mai di sesso o che non sono arrivati a fare sesso…e poi si scambiano le foto in intimo?Credo che pian piano con queste palle che sta raccontando…possa farci una mongolfiera….


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> No da mia cognata.A lei poteva sempre dire che magari veniva a passare qualche giorno sulla nave dove stavo io,come fatto anche in passato,non è la prima volta,che appena toccavamo un porto in Italia,anche vicino a Napoli veniva da me a bordo.Non so a me come lo avrebbe giustificato,francamente non so cosa pensare.I soldi ha detto che li ha ancora in casa,anche se non ho ancora capito dove.Purtroppo ne sul computer e ne sul suo cellulare ho trovato nulla che faccia da conferma al fatto del viaggio,magari avrà fatto scegliere all’altro oppure presso l’agenzia di viaggi,non so cosa dire.Non credo alla storia che non ci sia stato nulla,non puoi stare 3 ore seduto davanti ad un caffè o una birra..non ci prendiamo in giro.Quell’aiutino particolare che ho…mi serve proprio a questo…


In fase di conoscenza ci può benissimo stare che non abbiano fatto niente. Quel che non ci sta é che con uno conosciuto appena programmi un viaggio, prelevi 10k euro in contanti, non li restituisci nemmeno, né ti poni prima il problema dell'ammanco, in un contesto in cui comunque i prelivi si notano, e ancor più quelli in contanti, come tali non tracciabili. Sono dell'idea che quei soldi non li rivedrai più.  Non è che comunque lei fosse incinta, e le servissero per abortire? Butto lì un'ipotesi, non ho idea di quanto costi un intervento simile magari fatto privatamente, per evitare che in qualche modo salti fuori.  Ipotesi, eh.


----------



## patroclo (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa se mi sto dilungando, ma non credo alle favole che mi racconta.Non puoi programmare un viaggio con una persona dopo soli 2 appuntamenti e partire con 10,000 euro in tasca…cioè quando navigavo con la Cunard Line,nel 2009 ci facevi il giro del mondo con 10,000 euro..Poi altra stronzata che mi è stata detta è che non hanno parlato mai di sesso o che non sono arrivati a fare sesso…e poi si scambiano le foto in intimo?Credo che pian piano con queste palle che sta raccontando…possa farci una mongolfiera….


...no, non puoi crederle. Ma sai che a me la storia dei 10000 peserebbe più del tradimento fisico. Ma non nel senso di essere venali, è per la pianificazione di un complotto alle tue spalle che va bene oltre un incontro o una sbandata.

Direi di farglieli tirare fuori in fretta, credo che senza chiarezzarezza rimarrete al palo


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> In fase di conoscenza ci può benissimo stare che non abbiano fatto niente. Quel che non ci sta é che con uno conosciuto appena programmi un viaggio, prelevi 10k euro in contanti, non li restituisci nemmeno, né ti poni prima il problema dell'ammanco, in un contesto in cui comunque i prelivi si notano, e ancor più quelli in contanti, come tali non tracciabili. Sono dell'idea che quei soldi non li rivedrai più.  Non è che comunque lei fosse incinta, e le servissero per abortire? Butto lì un'ipotesi, non ho idea di quanto costi un intervento simile magari fatto privatamente, per evitare che in qualche modo salti fuori.  Ipotesi, eh.


Ma che è, mica siamo negli anni sessanta


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Tutto è partito da FB e poi è continuato su messenger e whatsapp.Io ho 37 anni,lei 34 e lui….29.I prelievi sono stati fatti tra la fine di luglio e l’inizio di agosto,nel giro di 8 giorni.Hai pienamente ragione,anche io condivido il tuo pensiero,se esci con una persona 2 volte non mandi una famiglia allo sbando,anche se sei invaghito o invaghita.La cosa bella è che questo ragazzo disse che era pronto anche ad un confronto con me, ma la risposta di mia moglie è stata memorabile…”certo così il comandante,come lo chiami tu,ci sacagna a tutti e due” perché sa bene che sono burbernestamente io non voglio arrivare a questo,specialmente per tutto quello che ho accumulato adesso, ma anche perché non è con lui che debbo risolvere la questione, ma con lei,se poi vedo che rompe ancora,giustamente vedo dove vuole arrivare.


Voleva un confronto azz la cosa è seria per il tipo


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che è, mica siamo negli anni sessanta


Era un'ipotesi. Ma in effetti 10k non si giustificano nemmeno in questo caso.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Per me anche la cognata  sa qualcosa  ... 
Gli lasci i figli per una decina di gg e  dai una giustificazione  sgamabbile


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia,non credo che fosse incinta,nonostante prima gli adempimenti coniugali si facessero anche 2-3 volte al giorno.Patroclo a me al momento interessa capire e sapere fino a dove sono arrivati tutti e due,non ti nascondo che ieri sera quando ho saputo che voleva un confronto scesi in garage a prendere la macchina,sono stato trattenuto con la forza e ho dato anche un cazzotto involontariamente a chi non lo meritava.. non credo che mia cognata sapeva,perché la moglie di mio fratello sta in casa nostra da quando aveva 14 anni e ora ne ha 43…però arrivati a questo mi aspetto di tutto


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2021)

Boh. A questo punto le spiegazioni possibili sono o che lui la abbia rincoglionita al punto da convincerla a prestargli soldi (però come ipotesi la vedo più improbabile dell'altra), o che lei si sia fatta l'idea di separarsi dal marito, mettendosi via un pò di soldi (ovviamente dei prelievi in contanti sparisce ogni traccia). Se fossero passati sotto silenzio, magari ve ne sarebbero stati altri.
Il viaggio a mio parere non regge proprio.


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Mi dispiace, ma vorrei tanto saperlo anche io a che servissero tutti quei soldi…lo ripeto nell’anno 2009 con la vecchia compagnia di navigazione con cui lavoravo,con 10m euro ci facevi il giro del mondo, potevi fare una crociera di 60 giorni…altro che viaggio…I prelievi sono stati fatti allo sportello nel giro di 8 giorni,lei dice di averli ancora quei soldi e di volerli rimettere sul conto,ma insiste dicendo che sono stati presi per questo famoso viaggio..Credo proprio che il confronto lo voglia io con entrambi,così sento entrambe le versioni,poi ne parlerò con il mio avvocato…non ancora da assistito ma da amico,se proprio sarà necessario,gli farò guerra in tutti i tribunali esistenti,quelli aperti e da aprire.


----------



## patroclo (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Foglia,non credo che fosse incinta,nonostante prima gli adempimenti coniugali si facessero anche 2-3 volte al giorno.Patroclo a me al momento interessa capire e sapere fino a dove sono arrivati tutti e due,non ti nascondo che ieri sera quando ho saputo che voleva un confronto scesi in garage a prendere la macchina,sono stato trattenuto con la forza e ho dato anche un cazzotto involontariamente a chi non lo meritava.. non credo che mia cognata sapeva,perché la moglie di mio fratello sta in casa nostra da quando aveva 14 anni e ora ne ha 43…però arrivati a questo mi aspetto di tutto


Vai da un avvocato per suggerimenti, parla con tua moglie fino allo sfinimento, ti consiglierei di evitare il confronto è pericoloso e non è detto che serva a qualcosa


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Tutto è partito da FB e poi è continuato su messenger e whatsapp.Io ho 37 anni,lei 34 e lui….29.I prelievi sono stati fatti tra la fine di luglio e l’inizio di agosto,nel giro di 8 giorni.Hai pienamente ragione,anche io condivido il tuo pensiero,se esci con una persona 2 volte non mandi una famiglia allo sbando,anche se sei invaghito o invaghita.La cosa bella è che questo ragazzo disse che era pronto anche ad un confronto con me, ma la risposta di mia moglie è stata memorabile…”certo così il comandante,come lo chiami tu,ci sacagna a tutti e due” perché sa bene che sono burbernestamente io non voglio arrivare a questo,specialmente per tutto quello che ho accumulato adesso, ma anche perché non è con lui che debbo risolvere la questione, ma con lei,se poi vedo che rompe ancora,giustamente vedo dove vuole arrivare.


Chiederei di vederli questi soldi, se sono in casa non credo ci voglia molto a tirarli fuori (più che altro per escludere che siano in mano all'altro o su un altro conto). Poi valuta tu come fare.
Evita di fare cazzate. L'altro è nessuno. Legalmente vedi di tenere la bilancia dalla tua.
Tu sei suo marito, non un pretendente.

Vi siete sposati giovani, non è cosa così trascendentale che con la tua assenza, nel tempo, si sia trovata in una situazione di tradimento.
Ora, e lo scrivo perchè mi pare che hai poco tempo a disposizione prima di doverti nuovamente imbarcare, dovrai decidere cosa fare. Chi lascia andare, pensando magari di agire in un secondo momento, solitamente sceglie di proseguire il rapporto. Che cambia inevitabilmente, spesso succede che si tradisce a propria volta. 
Sta a te scegliere. Non so se per il lavoro che svolgi la famiglia prenda ancora più valenza di porto. 
Avere idea della scelta può cambiare il modo in cui agire in te, su come portare avanti l'elaborazione del tradimento, e non trovarti in balia delle onde.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma vorrei tanto saperlo anche io a che servissero tutti quei soldi…lo ripeto nell’anno 2009 con la vecchia compagnia di navigazione con cui lavoravo,con 10m euro ci facevi il giro del mondo, potevi fare una crociera di 60 giorni…altro che viaggio…I prelievi sono stati fatti allo sportello nel giro di 8 giorni,lei dice di averli ancora quei soldi e di volerli rimettere sul conto,ma insiste dicendo che sono stati presi per questo famoso viaggio..Credo proprio che il confronto lo voglia io con entrambi,così sento entrambe le versioni,poi ne parlerò con il mio avvocato…non ancora da assistito ma da amico,se proprio sarà necessario,gli farò guerra in tutti i tribunali esistenti,quelli aperti e da aprire.


ma non ci pensare proprio di affrontare il ganzo di tua moglie prima di parlare col legale.      comprendo benissimo l'orgoglio ferito, ma se hai 2 bimbi, ora devi ragionare da padre, prima che da uomo.


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> lei dice di averli ancora quei soldi


sono la prima cosa da tirare fuori.
perchè ancora li deve restituire?
qual'è l'impedimento se non sono stati spesi?

li chiederei fino allo sfinimento.
ed oltre


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Foglia,non credo che fosse incinta,nonostante prima gli adempimenti coniugali si facessero anche 2-3 volte al giorno.Patroclo a me al momento interessa capire e sapere fino a dove sono arrivati tutti e due,non ti nascondo che ieri sera quando ho saputo che voleva un confronto scesi in garage a prendere la macchina,sono stato trattenuto con la forza e ho dato anche un cazzotto involontariamente a chi non lo meritava.. non credo che mia cognata sapeva,perché la moglie di mio fratello sta in casa nostra da quando aveva 14 anni e ora ne ha 43…però arrivati a questo mi aspetto di tutto


Adempimenti coniugali…


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse, non so che dire,perché non so darmi una spiegazione.A Napoli diciamo:A cap è comm nu sfuoj è cipolla…la testa è come una pellicina della cipolla,significa che si può perdere subito la testa e in qualunque momento.Evitare il confronto perché come sono fatto io,sicuramente appena dice qualche parola storta,si arriva inevitabilmente alle mani, ma purtroppo non è facile per me,digerire il fatto che sono stato preso per i fondelli per ben 5 mesi,nemmeno la migliore bottiglia di amaro riesce a farmi digerire questa cosa.Li chiamo adempimenti coniugali per non essere volgare..


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Ulisse, non so che dire,perché non so darmi una spiegazione.A Napoli diciamo:A cap è comm nu sfuoj è cipolla…la testa è come una pellicina della cipolla,significa che si può perdere subito la testa e in qualunque momento.Evitare il confronto perché come sono fatto io,sicuramente appena dice qualche parola storta,si arriva inevitabilmente alle mani, ma purtroppo non è facile per me,digerire il fatto che sono stato preso per i fondelli per ben 5 mesi,nemmeno la migliore bottiglia di amaro riesce a farmi digerire questa cosa.Li chiamo adempimenti coniugali per non essere volgare..


Adempimenti o, come avevi usato in un altro post, “doveri” implicano una dimensione di obbligo che mi infastidisce parecchio in relazione al sesso.

Non trovo nulla di volgare nel dire “fare sesso”.


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Vabbè infastidiscono te, ma è una mia abitudine a chiamarli così,purtroppo ho avuto una rigida educazione.


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Vabbè infastidiscono te, ma è una mia abitudine a chiamarli così,purtroppo ho avuto una rigida educazione.


Si sì lo so che è una roba mia 

Poi sono fissata e penso anche che il nome che si da alle cose sia importante.


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

No per carità,indubbiamente.Credo che in un rapporto,vabbè dai ti accontento,il sesso sia una cosa importante al 40%.Per me Poi ci sono altre cose intorno,che contribuiscono a fortificare il rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2021)

Di storie strane ne ho lette tante qui, ma questa le supera tutte.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2021)

Non t'allargare


----------



## Bender (11 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. A questo punto le spiegazioni possibili sono o che lui la abbia rincoglionita al punto da convincerla a prestargli soldi (però come ipotesi la vedo più improbabile dell'altra), o che lei si sia fatta l'idea di separarsi dal marito, mettendosi via un pò di soldi (ovviamente dei prelievi in contanti sparisce ogni traccia). Se fossero passati sotto silenzio, magari ve ne sarebbero stati altri.
> Il viaggio a mio parere non regge proprio.


manca pagare un sicario


----------



## bull63 (11 Ottobre 2021)

chiedigli di restituire i soldi e andate insieme a versarli in banca.


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Infatti è la cosa che faremo stesso domani pomeriggio,il gruzzoletto era veramente in casa,diviso in 3 buste gialle per documenti,erano nascosti nel tabernacolo della cappellina…addirittura è andata a nasconderli nella cappella,vorrei proprio vedere con quale coraggio…evidentemente perché sa che oltre a noi non entra nessuno,visto che non permettiamo a nessuno di entrarci


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Infatti è la cosa che faremo stesso domani pomeriggio,il gruzzoletto era veramente in casa,diviso in 3 buste gialle per documenti,erano nascosti nel tabernacolo della cappellina…addirittura è andata a nasconderli nella cappella,vorrei proprio vedere con quale coraggio…evidentemente perché sa che oltre a noi non entra nessuno,visto che non permettiamo a nessuno di entrarci


Cos‘e il tabernacolo della cappellina?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> appunto
> 320mt x 9ml è regalata
> quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino


Manco a ferro a peso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte,no a dire la verità ero sempre impegnato con il lavoro,purtroppo la mia giornata lavorativa è arrivata anche a 16 ore al giorno,quando hai la responsabilità di un giocattolino di 320 metri sotto i piedi del valore di 8-9 milioni di euro la tensione è altissima…abbiamo l’app della banca ma come ho scritto sopra è mancato il tempo materiale.Non è mai capitato di fare un prelievo così consistente,neanche quando abbiamo fatto la donazione che facciamo ogni anno alla casa famiglia che sta nel nostro quartiere.Alcune cose le ha dette lei, ma ovviamente non la credo in niente perché si sa che a parlare con una persona prima o poi ci si affeziona e si può commettere qualche sbaglio.Non saprei con i bimbi come avrebbe fatto, ma i soldi che ha preso dice che può rimetterli di nuovo sul conto.Infatti in questi giorni ne parlerò in privato con il mio avvocato e vedere cosa mi consiglia, ma arrivati a questo,voglio saperne di più,anche a costo di farmi del male da solo.Per sapere tutte ste cose,ho un’aiuto particolare e so smanettare con i telefoni.


Avresti dovuto risponderle che avrebbe dovuto rimetterli senza neanche chiedere


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Infatti è la cosa che faremo stesso domani pomeriggio,il gruzzoletto era veramente in casa,diviso in 3 buste gialle per documenti,erano nascosti nel tabernacolo della cappellina…addirittura è andata a nasconderli nella cappella,vorrei proprio vedere con quale coraggio…evidentemente perché sa che oltre a noi non entra nessuno,visto che non permettiamo a nessuno di entrarci


Avete una cappella in casa?


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Il tabernacolo è dove va conservata l’eucarestia.Sì abbiamo una cappella in casa,nella corte del palazzo.Anche se a qualcuno non piace questo termine,uno dei sacrifici fatti insieme è stato proprio quello di comprare questo palazzetto dove abitiamo adesso è di restaurarlo insieme.

Anche se da quando gli ho chiesto un confronto con il fringuellino,sta cominciando a parlare di più per la mia gioia


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Adempimenti coniugali…


Anche a me ha messo quasi tristezza


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2021)

Non si può dire che manchi di originalità tua moglie, diecimila euro nelle mani del Signore...


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Chiedo scusa ancora,ma purtroppo ho avuto una ferrea educazione e a bordo vige una certa disciplina…uso caserma



Marjanna ha detto:


> Non si può dire che manchi di originalità tua moglie, diecimila euro nelle mani del Signore...


Non so che pensare…forse aveva bisogno della benedizione…ma il tabernacolo è vuoto..non possiamo tenere eucarestia consacrata

Ero più felice di sapere che quei soldi,fossero stati dati alla casa famiglia o magari a uno degli ospedali pediatrici della città…è una cosa a cui personalmente tengo molto.Infatti non ho raccontato tutto,non mi sento ancora pronto di parlare di questo argomento,ma in passato abbiamo avuto una grande perdita,forse uno dei motivi di questa diatriba,può essere anche questo.


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pazzesco !


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Non so che pensare…forse aveva bisogno della benedizione…ma il tabernacolo è vuoto..non possiamo tenere eucarestia consacrata


Non avete una cassetta di sicurezza a casa?




Marinaio ha detto:


> Ero più felice di sapere che quei soldi,fossero stati dati alla casa famiglia o magari a uno degli ospedali pediatrici della città…è una cosa a cui personalmente tengo molto.Infatti non ho raccontato tutto,non mi sento ancora pronto di parlare di questo argomento,ma in passato abbiamo avuto una grande perdita,forse uno dei motivi di questa diatriba,può essere anche questo.


Spero non sia quello che sto pensando...


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

Dipende cosa pensi…


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Ottobre 2021)

In Italia i pagamenti in contanti devono essere inferiori ai 2.000 euro.
Ergo, quei soldi servivano ad altro.
Pagare i debiti di gioco dell'amante?


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Dipende cosa pensi…


Ho pensato che avete perso un bimbo. Mi auguro sia altro.


----------



## Marinaio (11 Ottobre 2021)

No,hai pensato bene,ci hai visto giusto.Io alla storia del viaggio non ci credo,prima di partire il nostro meccanico mi disse che era da rifare il motore sulla sua macchina…ma la macchina non vede il meccanico da maggio,poi visto chela sua macchina  ha 9 anni,con quella cifra ne fai tre di motori sopra,all’inizio ho pensato che stava per prendere una nuova macchina…visto che la macchina che usa lei è quella che fino a 2 anni fa avevo io…


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> No,hai pensato bene,ci hai visto giusto.Io alla storia del viaggio non ci credo,prima di partire il nostro meccanico mi disse che era da rifare il motore sulla sua macchina…ma la macchina non vede il meccanico da maggio,poi visto chela sua macchina  ha 9 anni,con quella cifra ne fai tre di motori sopra,all’inizio ho pensato che stava per prendere una nuova macchina…visto che la macchina che usa lei è quella che fino a 2 anni fa avevo io…


La macchina non puoi pagarla in contanti.
Sicuramente doveva coprire qualche spesa o qualche debito del giovanotto.


----------



## valentina.65 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho pensato che avete perso un bimbo. Mi auguro sia altro.


Il bimbo , vista la segretezza , l hanno perso la moglie e l amante non marinaio


----------



## ologramma (12 Ottobre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Il bimbo , vista la segretezza , l hanno perso la moglie e l amante non marinaio


ma dai  ,allora che vuole fare marinaio ?
Io rileggo non vorrei fare un errore


----------



## Foglia (12 Ottobre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Il bimbo , vista la segretezza , l hanno perso la moglie e l amante non marinaio


Lo avevo ipotizzato pure io, ma i costi comunque non tornano.
Ma non tornano un bel pò di cose.

Voglio dire: Se hai un amante e non ti vuoi far sgamare, eviti azioni che possano dare nell'occhio.
Un prelievo di contanti di 10k non dà nell'occhio solo se ti chiami Berlusconi di cognome  

Se hai l'amante e il marito torna dopo 5 mesi di assenza, il minimo (il minimo eh) è levare i messaggi w.a. dalle anteprime , e comunque lasciare il telefono in casa a bella posta direi che è da scemi patentati proprio, per quanto una dimenticanza possa capitare (ma qui ve ne è un ammucchio, di dimenticanze  ).

Soldi contanti depositati sotto il tabernacolo della cappella sconsacrata (figata eh, ho conosciuto anch'io uno che all'interno di casa propria ne aveva una!  ) fanno supporre una che vuol "far cassa" (evitando, o cercando di evitare - direi in modo molto maldestro - magari contromosse analoghe di lui prima che si giunga alla separazione). D'altro canto, conto cointestato, suppongo che pure lei farà confluire lì i soldi del suo lavoro, e quindi magari se non fosse saltato fuori l'amante, lei avrebbe magari tenuto i soldi infognati nella cappella, salvo poi farli confluire (a quel punto però non saprei come, o meglio: magari pochi alla volta) in qualche altro conto corrente. L'ipotesi del darli al suo bello è passata per la testa anche a me, ma non mi sembra la più probabile. Magari quella di far cassa per poi farsi una vita con il nuovo invece potrebbe essere plausibile .
Ma sta pur sempre di fatto che una con due figli di 3 e 5 anni, un lavoro impegnativo e compagnia cantante è già tanto se riesce a ritagliarsi le ore o le mezzore per la scopata, e per il resto immagino ben possibile che sarà stato un blablabla con costui. A meno di non zumpare di default il lavoro frequentemente, e di non rifilare costantemente i bimbi alla cognata (che è moglie del fratello di @Marinaio  ) mentre lei si gode le gioie con l'amante. O che questo, intuendo che lei potrebbe essere il classico buon partito anche da separata (e forse ha fatto i conti senza l'oste), la stia illudendo di essere taaaaaanto innamorato di lei , da pensare dopo qualche scopata clandestina, di fare una roba che si concluderebbe più o meno così 

Amici Miei - 1975 - Catena di affetti - YouTube

Ma questo solo a voler pensare che @Marinaio abbia sposato proprio una scema 

A me pare più probabile che lei (magari comprensibilmente eh) nel tempo in cui si trova da sola sia sia creata un diversivo, e che magari (questo sì) abbia potuto riflettere sulla propria condizione di donna praticamente costretta ad aspettare il marito. Magari all'inizio (vuoi per soldi vuoi per altro) non le pesava, ora a distanza di tempo e con la responsabilità di due figli da crescere da sola può (PUO') averla portata a svalutare una persona che di fatto non c'è. Di qui - più o meno consapevolmente - a lanciare messaggi che le cose non vanno. Forse è la spiegazione più adatta a capire certe.... imprudenze (le chiamerei proprio scemate da irresponsabili) che altrimenti restano del tutto inspiegabili alla luce di ciò che sappiamo. Ivi compresa la giustifica data al prelievo, del tipo "tranqui, i soldi sono ancora qui, ci volevo solo fare un viaggetto con uno visto due volte e con cui non ho mai scopato".


----------



## Carola (12 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

E il mistero si infittisce….


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2021)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Il bimbo , vista la segretezza , l hanno perso la moglie e l amante non marinaio


Io ho letto quel che ha scritto Marinaio, non so cosa hai letto tu.



Marinaio ha detto:


> Ero più felice di sapere che quei soldi,fossero stati dati alla casa famiglia o magari *a uno degli ospedali pediatrici della città*…è una cosa a cui personalmente* tengo molto*. Infatti non ho raccontato tutto,non mi sento ancora pronto di parlare di questo argomento,ma *in passato abbiamo avuto una grande perdita*,forse uno dei motivi di questa diatriba,può essere anche questo.


----------



## valentina.65 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho letto quel che ha scritto Marinaio, non so cosa hai letto tu.


la segretezza sull' uso dei 10.000 euro, magari usati per abortire un figlio illegittimo...


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Buongiorno a tutti,di misteri qui ne sono fin troppi,anche per me che sono fra i protagonisti.Incinta non credo,perché l’inizio delle conversazioni risalgono a luglio,ma arrivati a questo punto non mi aspetto più nulla. Ma lavora in un’ospedale e ne ha conoscenze fra i colleghi,non credo che sarebbe mancato il modo è il luogo per abortire.Oltre che non è la prima volta che abbiamo dato anticipo in contanti per la macchina,mi viene da pensare che sto ragazzo ha debiti di gioco e lei invaghita ha provato ad aiutarlo oppure stava facendo un salvadanaio per entrambi.Premetto che lei fin dall’inizio sapeva che lavoro faccio,visto che ci siamo conosciuti proprio sulla nave dove ero imbarcato è lei era in crociera,ovviamente non gli ho imposto di fidanzarsi con me,tantomeno di sposarci.Sì,lavora in ospedale e fanno più turni.Il mio stipendio è più sostanzioso del suo, ma non giustifica che passi inosservato un prelievo del genere,io non ho dato occhio perché ero troppo impegnato a lavorare. No,6 anni fa,per una grave malattia abbiamo perso nostro figlio e siamo rimasti molto scossi è una ferita che rimarrà per sempre aperta e per sempre dolente.Può essere anche per questo che ha fatto questo sbaglio, perché non ci siamo mai ripresi del tutto,lei specialmente,ecco perché facciamo donazioni alla casa famiglia e ad ospedali pediatrici della città .


----------



## Foglia (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,di misteri qui ne sono fin troppi,anche per me che sono fra i protagonisti.Incinta non credo,perché l’inizio delle conversazioni risalgono a luglio,ma arrivati a questo punto non mi aspetto più nulla. Ma lavora in un’ospedale e ne ha conoscenze fra i colleghi,non credo che sarebbe mancato il modo è il luogo per abortire.Oltre che non è la prima volta che abbiamo dato anticipo in contanti per la macchina,mi viene da pensare che sto ragazzo ha debiti di gioco e lei invaghita ha provato ad aiutarlo oppure stava facendo un salvadanaio per entrambi.Premetto che lei fin dall’inizio sapeva che lavoro faccio,visto che ci siamo conosciuti proprio sulla nave dove ero imbarcato è lei era in crociera,ovviamente non gli ho imposto di fidanzarsi con me,tantomeno di sposarci.Sì,lavora in ospedale e fanno più turni.Il mio stipendio è più sostanzioso del suo, ma non giustifica che passi inosservato un prelievo del genere,io non ho dato occhio perché ero troppo impegnato a lavorare. No,6 anni fa,per una grave malattia abbiamo perso nostro figlio e siamo rimasti molto scossi è una ferita che rimarrà per sempre aperta e per sempre dolente.Può essere anche per questo che ha fatto questo sbaglio, perché non ci siamo mai ripresi del tutto,lei specialmente,ecco perché facciamo donazioni alla casa famiglia e ad ospedali pediatrici della città .



Mi dispiace per il lutto, tuo figlio è tra i più e sono sicura che in questo momento ti stia guardando 

Il fatto che ti abbia conosciuto che già lavoravi sulle navi, non esclude un altro fatto: che lei, magari già "provata" dalla perdita di quel figlio, messa alla prova con due altri figli piccoli, da tirar su spesso da sola, abbia sentito il bisogno di evadere, in un certo senso, dalla realtà.
Secondo me, al di là di quel che sarà di voi due insieme, può valere la pena fare un tentativo atto a capire COSA ci sia che non va, oltre alla (comprensibile anche, eh) stanchezza dovuta al fatto che sarà pur vero che i maggiori introiti finanziari arrivano da parte tua, ma altrettanto vero è che il peso di questa organizzazione familiare ricade maggiormente su di lei. Tradotto in soldoni: potrebbe (potrebbe) avere ad esempio pensato che, a fronte di sacrifici continui, lei non disponesse nemmeno di un centesimo da poter spendere in autonomia. E di qui, potrebbe avere prelevato ciò che riteneva "il giusto" per lei, per le sue spese voluttuarie, non necessariamente pensando di sottrarlo a te, ma semplicemente pensando di far esclusivamente suo l'apporto sempre finanziario da lei portato. Quasi una sorta di "risarcimento", non so se si capisce quello che voglio dire. Io non ho potuto farlo (o diciamo non certo in quella misura  ), però vero è che dovendomi dedicare per la gran parte del tempo alla famiglia, la sensazione di essere quella - in qualche misura "non riconosciuta" (nel senso di non veder riconosciuto l'apporto non solo finanziario, ma pure economico in senso più lato, alla gestione della famiglia) - l'ho in qualche momento sentita. A me tutto questo (ma non solo, questo era anzi solo la punta dell'iceberg) è capitato di realizzarlo quando ero già più che convinta dell'idea di separarmi. E' rischioso, ma forse vale la pena di risalire indietro nel tempo, a sei anni fa, a quella perdita, e a quei figli che vennero dopo. A cosa è stato per lei crescerli.... di fatto senza te, a quella che è la sua solitudine, a quelli che saranno comunque stati i suoi (inevitabili) cambiamenti. Per vedere se vi potete trovare ancora, e non lasciare intentate strade  Perché - a me - la scusa del "volevo fare un viaggio con lui", sa in effetti tanto di una ricerca di dialogo, che aprirebbe un viaggio temporale mica di poco conto. In bocca al lupo, comunque vada


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,di misteri qui ne sono fin troppi,anche per me che sono fra i protagonisti.Incinta non credo,perché l’inizio delle conversazioni risalgono a luglio,ma arrivati a questo punto non mi aspetto più nulla. Ma lavora in un’ospedale e ne ha conoscenze fra i colleghi,non credo che sarebbe mancato il modo è il luogo per abortire.Oltre che non è la prima volta che abbiamo dato anticipo in contanti per la macchina,mi viene da pensare che sto ragazzo ha debiti di gioco e lei invaghita ha provato ad aiutarlo oppure stava facendo un salvadanaio per entrambi.Premetto che lei fin dall’inizio sapeva che lavoro faccio,visto che ci siamo conosciuti proprio sulla nave dove ero imbarcato è lei era in crociera,ovviamente non gli ho imposto di fidanzarsi con me,tantomeno di sposarci.Sì,lavora in ospedale e fanno più turni.Il mio stipendio è più sostanzioso del suo, ma non giustifica che passi inosservato un prelievo del genere,io non ho dato occhio perché ero troppo impegnato a lavorare. No,6 anni fa,per una grave malattia abbiamo perso nostro figlio e siamo rimasti molto scossi è una ferita che rimarrà per sempre aperta e per sempre dolente.Può essere anche per questo che ha fatto questo sbaglio, perché non ci siamo mai ripresi del tutto,lei specialmente,ecco perché facciamo donazioni alla casa famiglia e ad ospedali pediatrici della città .


C'è anche l'aborto spontaneo anche indotto.
Una ragazza che conosco tra l'altro Infermiera alla 5° settimana a evacuato nel WC dell'ospedale.
Il ginecoloco le disse che senza test di gravidanza poteva benissimo confonderlo con le mestruazioni.
Ma lei il test lo aveva fatto ed in effetti era in stato interessante, ma questo figlio non lo voleva, ora non ricordo cosa mi disse di aver fatto per cercare in tutti i modi di abortire, ma ci è riuscita.


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ho capito perfettamente cosa vuoi dire. Ma la cosa che non mi spiego è che gli ho sempre dato carta bianca in tutto,ho sempre dimostrato in tutti i modi che i suoi problemi sono i miei e i miei i suoi,gli ho sempre dato tutto quello che meritava è che non meritava,le migliori attenzioni.Evidentemente non mi sono accorto che a causa del lavoro che faccio,gli manca la cosa più importante,la mia presenza fisica.No a lei non è mai pesato delle differenze di stipendio o almeno non ci ho fatto mai caso io.Sì, non è stata una bella cosa,ammetto che ci sono state molte difficoltà e alcune sopraggiungono anche oggi.Una delle tante è che i bimbi mandano i bacini alla foto del fratellino e dicono anche buonanotte,molte volte lei trattiene a stento le lacrime, ma anche io non ho il coraggio di togliere le sue foto di casa. Non so se c’è stato un’aborto spontaneo,ma proverò a parlarci e in base a quello che saprò,trarrò conclusioni,anche se tutto può essere.Io personalmente ho preso appuntamento con l’avvocato,devo andarci giovedì,dopo alle 15 andiamo in banca e voglio proprio vedere cosa dirà quando depositerà di nuovo quella cifra


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ma per me siete andati un po’ in palla con questa faccenda dell’aborto.. 

Non c’è un minimo di prova, mah.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Ottobre 2021)

No è che probabilmente mancava nelle varie storie un aborto ....
E quindi ...
Qua c era spazio per la fantasia .......


----------



## void (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Ho capito perfettamente cosa vuoi dire. Ma la cosa che non mi spiego è che gli ho sempre dato carta bianca in tutto,ho sempre dimostrato in tutti i modi che i suoi problemi sono i miei e i miei i suoi,gli ho sempre dato tutto quello che meritava è che non meritava,le migliori attenzioni.Evidentemente non mi sono accorto che a causa del lavoro che faccio,gli manca la cosa più importante,la mia presenza fisica.No a lei non è mai pesato delle differenze di stipendio o almeno non ci ho fatto mai caso io.Sì, non è stata una bella cosa,ammetto che ci sono state molte difficoltà e alcune sopraggiungono anche oggi.Una delle tante è che i bimbi mandano i bacini alla foto del fratellino e dicono anche buonanotte,molte volte lei trattiene a stento le lacrime, ma anche io non ho il coraggio di togliere le sue foto di casa. Non so se c’è stato un’aborto spontaneo,ma proverò a parlarci e in base a quello che saprò,trarrò conclusioni,anche se tutto può essere.Io personalmente ho preso appuntamento con l’avvocato,devo andarci giovedì,dopo alle 15 andiamo in banca e voglio proprio vedere cosa dirà quando depositerà di nuovo quella cifra


Ma secondo te una persona normale che prende dei soldi dal conto comune per cambiare la macchina poi si giustifica con il suo partner dicendogli che li ha presi per fare un viaggio con l'amante?
A parte il fatto che non penso avrebbe avuto difficoltà ad avvisarti che voleva cambiare/aggiustare la macchina.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,scrivo solo adesso perché ha ammesso i soldi dove sono..ha ammesso che i soldi gli sarebbero serviti a fare un viaggio con lui, ma che è andato tutto a monte perché io sono ritornato un mese prima e arrivati a questo è stato un bene.Ho scoperto le vere foto che si sono scambiati quali sono e anche che si sono visti 2 volte,con la scusa del lavoro e addirittura di mattina,ma a detta sua non hanno combinato niente,ovviamente io non la credo.Non ho chiuso occhio tutta la notte,perché sto pensando veramente di andare dall’avvocato,non so ancora se riesco ad andare avanti dopo quello che è successo


Bella questa … si sono visti solo due volte e hanno già programmato un viaggio … da 10.000 euro.
Una volta scoperta dovrebbe aver il buon senso e iniziare ad essere sincera. Le bugie fanno arrabbiare ancora di più il tradito. Giustamente. Mi dispiace per te; hai diritto di voler sapere la verità.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

Qua si sta costruendo una telenovela su tre fatti in croce.
Questo sta via sei mesi all’anno, soldi in casa non mancano, la moglie si è presa un po’ di divertimento.
Dem su…


----------



## Profumina (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,grazie del benvenuto.Io l’ho conosciuta mentre ero al lavoro,stiamo insieme da 12 anni,no non è un’app per incontri erano i soliti social di messaggistica istantanea.Sì è una cosa che ho pensato anche io,perché il mio è un lavoro particolare,mio figlio stava per nascere e io ero imbarcato,ho dovuto prendere un’aereo per ritornare,basta pensare a questo.Distacco mio a parte,lei vuole rimediare e me lo dimostra in tutti i modi, sono io che volendo sapere di più,non riesco ad avvicinarmi,un po’ sapendo di quel fatto e lo ammetto,sapendo anche che per me si avvicina un’altro imbarco.Credo anche che ci sia stato dell’altro perché ho trovato molti messaggi cancellati e una serie di chiamate fatte a quel numero,tra cui alcune telefonate molto lunghe in diversi turni di lavoro.La cosa che però mi stupisce è che avendo un conto corrente bancario cointestato è che non ci sono pagamenti sospetti al di fuori di quelli di routine come la solita spesa al supermercato o dal parrucchiere, ma solo 3 prelievi nel giro di 8 giorni,di cifre abbastanza alte,fatte allo sportello bancario e sinceramente questo è quello che mi preoccupa e sta facendo accendere uno strano pensiero in me.Io ci tengo a sottolineare che sia dal lato sentimentale che dal lato materiale non è mancato mai niente,sia con lei che verso i miei figli, ma evidentemente visto il lavoro che faccio sarà stata la mia mancanza fisica…che ne pensate?


Sicuramente la mancanza fisica incide e molto.. Te lo. Dico per esperienza..,


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Qua si sta costruendo una telenovela su tre fatti in croce.
> Questo sta via sei mesi all’anno, soldi in casa non mancano, la moglie si è presa un po’ di divertimento.
> Dem su…


non si fosse presa 10mila pippi, la cosa sarebbe più banale.   lei ha applicato la teoria della Cheerleader dei Cowboys al contrario.   a tenon rugherebbe se tua moglie facesse sparire 10mila pippi dal conto senza dare spiegazioni plausibili?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si fosse presa 10mila pippi, la cosa sarebbe più banale.   lei ha applicato la teoria della Cheerleader dei Cowboys al contrario.   a tenon rugherebbe se tua moglie facesse sparire 10mila pippi dal conto senza dare spiegazioni plausibili?


Ad averceli!!!


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Il tabernacolo è dove va conservata l’eucarestia.Sì abbiamo una cappella in casa,nella corte del palazzo.Anche se a qualcuno non piace questo termine,uno dei sacrifici fatti insieme è stato proprio quello di comprare questo palazzetto dove abitiamo adesso è di restaurarlo insieme.
> 
> Anche se da quando gli ho chiesto un confronto con il fringuellino,sta cominciando a parlare di più per la mia gioia


Quindi i soldi erano nel giardino ?


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

Ho visto cose che voi umani non potete neanche immaginare..
Certo che quando le femmine si mettono d'impegno ne fanno di casini.
Noi maskietti siamo più semplici.


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

In realtà nelle coppie c’è un serio problema di mancanza di comunicazione, per il semplice fatto che l’uomo e la donna non comunicano.

Non perchè passino il loro tempo a voltarsi le spalle, o a fissarsi languidamente nelle palle degli occhi (cose peraltro possibili e che talvolta avvengono), ma perchè quando si parlano, non riescono a comprendersi, oppure non dicono un cazzo di niente di utile.

Da questo punto di vista, come dagli altri, il problema non è di nessuno. La donna, questo essere divino e alto, è straordinariamente complesso, al di sopra di ogni limite. Se nel cervello umano i neuroni formano delle connessioni tra di loro, nelle donne formano delle trame più complesse di quelle che adornano le lenzuola che le bisnonne facevano a mano per il corredo delle figlie, qualche buon anno fa.

La complessità di trame che porta i neuroni femminili a interagire tra di loro lascia necessariamente l’uomo al di fuori dei ragionamenti che le sinapsi veicolano tramite inversioni di polarità a livello delle membrane neuronali.

Da questo punto di vista l’uomo è straordinariamente semplice: ha fame? Lo esprime in linguaggio semplice, talvota triviale.
Alcuni esempi possono essere: “tesoro, ho fame”, “amore, quando si mangia?”, “me sto a morì de fame” oppure “quanno cazzo mette a coce sti spaghettacci [bestemmia] [bestemmia]?”.
Semplice.
Banale.
La donna no.
La donna è sottile, la donna tace.
Se la donna passa con l’uomo davanti alla vetrina di una gioielleria, ed intravede un monile che la colpisce, non lo dice, ma lo pensa.
La donna non dice quello che *vorrebbe*, ovvero “tesorino, quel brillocco che costa tre anni di lavoro e un mezzo mutuo mi piace da impazzire… Me lo compri?”.
No, la donna è sottile, lei lo *pensa*.
L’uomo vede che la donna fissa il monile luccicante come un falco che in quota ha già puntato la sua preda, e non gli scolla gli occhi di dosso. Non sbatte neanche le palpebre per non perdersi neanche un istante della visione mistica del gioiello luccicante. E l’uomo, sebbene limitato, lo capisce, e le domanda, indicando il prezioso oggetto che riluce da dietro il vetro: “ti piace?”.
Lei accennerà un’espressione di sufficienza lasciandosi sfuggire appena un “mah, è carino…”, trattenendo dietro la rete di neuroni tutte le sue sensazioni, il suo desiderio ed anche qualunque cosa che potrebbe far lievemente _intuire_ all’uomo la realtà dei fatti.
Se l’uomo decidesse di acquistare l’anello, la collana o quant’altro di desiderato della donna per farle una sorpresa, lei aprendo il pacchetto non esclamerebbe mai “grazie” o “che pensiero gentile” o ancora “sei un tesoro”, ovvero non dice quello che *dovrebbe*, ma se le sue prime parole saranno simili a “ma sei impazzito?” o “ma sei scemo?” o ancora “ma che cazzo ti dice la testa?”, addirittura prima di scoprire il contenuto del pacco regalo.
Questo è solo un esempio degli oltre mille possibili. E la cosa buffa è che la donna, con questo genere di reazione si domanda perchè l’uomo non la capisca.
L’uomo è semplice, è binario. Funziona come un programma del computer.
if ($livello_di_sazietà <= 30%) {
run brontolìo_stomaco.exe
}
La donna maschera e nasconde, ma a suo dire lancia dei segnali inconfutabili che l’uomo *inspiegabilmente* non capisce.
Situazione:
Lui: “Ciao, come stai?”
Lei: “Be_n_e. Tu?”
Ecco fatto.
Lei ha appena vissuto una delle giornate più devastanti della sua vita: il gatto le si è suicidato ingoiando un pesce al mercurio, ha fatto un incidente devastando l’auto ed ha dovuto anche litigare con la persona che l’ha tamponata perchè voleva affibbiargli il torto; e dopo essere arrivata comprensibilmente tardi a scuola si è sorbita un cazziatone dal professore ed ha preso un brutto voto oppure è stata licenziata in tronco dal capo.
Come si fa a capire tutto questo?
Non avete notato come ha risposto la donna? Era tutto *chiaramente* comprensibile osservando bene la risposta.
“Be_n_e. Tu?”
Visto ora?
La n. La n è la chiave di tutto. Una diversa pronuncia della lettera n della parola bene, lì era scritto tutto.
Una donna l’avrebbe capito subito. Anche senza sentire la risposta alla domanda.
Perchè le donne sanno comunicare telepaticamente. Le avanzatissime capacità cerebrali delle donne le permettono di comunicare telepaticamente mediante impulsi che solo loro però possono cogliere, perchè gli uomini non hanno le capacità extrasensoriali necessarie.
Gli uomini sono umani. Le donne no, le donne sono di più. Solo che non se ne rendono conto, e pretendono che gli uomini raggiungano le loro altezze intellettive, senza rendersi conto davvero di quanto non dicono. E di quanto possa essere difficile per un comune mortale capire quello che non si dice.

Ed è normale allora che ci siano problemi di comunicazione nella coppia.
La donna non dice quello che _vorrebbe_. Non dice neanche quello che _dovrebbe_.
E l’uomo tenta il metodo delle estrazioni del lotto.
Il problema è che i numeri che girano nell’urna sono 90, il numero giusto di ogni donna è solo uno.
E spesso, è un numero decimale illimitato non periodico, e nei 90 numeri dell’urna manco c’è.


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> In realtà nelle coppie c’è un serio problema di mancanza di comunicazione, per il semplice fatto che l’uomo e la donna non comunicano.
> 
> Non perchè passino il loro tempo a voltarsi le spalle, o a fissarsi languidamente nelle palle degli occhi (cose peraltro possibili e che talvolta avvengono), ma perchè quando si parlano, non riescono a comprendersi, oppure non dicono un cazzo di niente di utile.
> 
> ...


 bello!

Poi, sai benissimo anche tu, vero?, che uomo e donna (ma anche uomo e uomo, donna e donna, uomo con se stesso, donna con se stessa, etc etc) non comunicano con chiarezza per il semplice motivo che la chiarezza richiede sbattimento, ascolto, spostamento dal proprio baricentro e messa in discussione, di se stessi e non dell'altro.


----------



## Foglia (12 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> In realtà nelle coppie c’è un serio problema di mancanza di comunicazione, per il semplice fatto che l’uomo e la donna non comunicano.
> 
> Non perchè passino il loro tempo a voltarsi le spalle, o a fissarsi languidamente nelle palle degli occhi (cose peraltro possibili e che talvolta avvengono), ma perchè quando si parlano, non riescono a comprendersi, oppure non dicono un cazzo di niente di utile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Non ho detto che voleva cambiare macchina o che è andata dal meccanico,ma è una cosa che ho pensato io.Lei dice che non ha avuto nessun aborto,infatti mi ha anche detto che stavo dicendo cavolate.La cosa che non capisco ancora è a cosa sarebbero serviti sti soldi,lei si ostina a dire che sarebbero serviti per un viaggio,ma ribadisco che sono sempre più propenso ad incontrare sto fringuellino,a costo di portarlo direttamente a casa mia.Anzi vi dirò che personalmente mi sto convincendo che siano anche finiti a letto,perché se è solo una sbandata senza alcun fine non succedeva sto bordello enorme e non c’era tutto l’ambaradam intorno,perché in quello che mi ha detto prima ha detto cazzate e poi mi ha mostrato la verità.Piano piano,sto prendendo una decisione, ma solo quando ho saputo tutta la verita,altrimenti gli unici a rimetterci saranno i bimbi.Credo proprio che un messaggio al fringuellino,magari più tardi lo mando proprio io..vediamo questo confronto che voleva a cosa porta e soprattutto se ha il coraggio di presentarsi..


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Non ho detto che voleva cambiare macchina o che è andata dal meccanico,ma è una cosa che ho pensato io.Lei dice che non ha avuto nessun aborto,infatti mi ha anche detto che stavo dicendo cavolate.La cosa che non capisco ancora è a cosa sarebbero serviti sti soldi,lei si ostina a dire che sarebbero serviti per un viaggio,ma ribadisco che sono sempre più propenso ad incontrare sto fringuellino,a costo di portarlo direttamente a casa mia.Anzi vi dirò che personalmente mi sto convincendo che siano anche finiti a letto,perché se è solo una sbandata senza alcun fine non succedeva sto bordello enorme e non c’era tutto l’ambaradam intorno,perché in quello che mi ha detto prima ha detto cazzate e poi mi ha mostrato la verità.Piano piano,sto prendendo una decisione, ma solo quando ho saputo tutta la verita,altrimenti gli unici a rimetterci saranno i bimbi.Credo proprio che un messaggio al fringuellino,magari più tardi lo mando proprio io..vediamo questo confronto che voleva a cosa porta e soprattutto se ha il coraggio di presentarsi..


Ovvio che hanno scopato.
Avrai mica dubbi a riguardo?
Ma de che stamo a parla’?


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Non ho detto che voleva cambiare macchina o che è andata dal meccanico,ma è una cosa che ho pensato io.Lei dice che non ha avuto nessun aborto,infatti mi ha anche detto che stavo dicendo cavolate.La cosa che non capisco ancora è a cosa sarebbero serviti sti soldi,lei si ostina a dire che sarebbero serviti per un viaggio,ma ribadisco che sono sempre più propenso ad incontrare sto fringuellino,a costo di portarlo direttamente a casa mia.Anzi vi dirò che personalmente mi sto convincendo che siano anche finiti a letto,perché se è solo una sbandata senza alcun fine non succedeva sto bordello enorme e non c’era tutto l’ambaradam intorno,perché in quello che mi ha detto prima ha detto cazzate e poi mi ha mostrato la verità.Piano piano,sto prendendo una decisione, ma solo quando ho saputo tutta la verita,altrimenti gli unici a rimetterci saranno i bimbi.Credo proprio che un messaggio al fringuellino,magari più tardi lo mando proprio io..vediamo questo confronto che voleva a cosa porta e soprattutto se ha il coraggio di presentarsi..


guarda, poi fai come te pare, però 1-prima di incontrarlo, parlane col tuo avvocato e 2-incontro in un luogo pubblico e di giorno, che almeno ci si dovrebbe contenere.  si spera.

tanto guarda, a sto punto conta solo che tua moglie abbia rimesso i soldi sul conto.  sul resto, si vedrà


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ovvio che hanno scopato.
> Avrai mica dubbi a riguardo?
> Ma de che stamo a parla’?


non del fatto che abbiano scopato, ma che hanno CHIAVATO proprio.   ed il maiuscolo non è casuale


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non del fatto che abbiano scopato, ma che hanno CHIAVATO proprio.   ed il maiuscolo non è casuale


E pure pesantemente secondo me.


----------



## Foglia (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Non ho detto che voleva cambiare macchina o che è andata dal meccanico,ma è una cosa che ho pensato io.Lei dice che non ha avuto nessun aborto,infatti mi ha anche detto che stavo dicendo cavolate.La cosa che non capisco ancora è a cosa sarebbero serviti sti soldi,lei si ostina a dire che sarebbero serviti per un viaggio,ma ribadisco che sono sempre più propenso ad incontrare sto fringuellino,a costo di portarlo direttamente a casa mia.Anzi vi dirò che personalmente mi sto convincendo che siano anche finiti a letto,perché se è solo una sbandata senza alcun fine non succedeva sto bordello enorme e non c’era tutto l’ambaradam intorno,perché in quello che mi ha detto prima ha detto cazzate e poi mi ha mostrato la verità.Piano piano,sto prendendo una decisione, ma solo quando ho saputo tutta la verita,altrimenti gli unici a rimetterci saranno i bimbi.Credo proprio che un messaggio al fringuellino,magari più tardi lo mando proprio io..vediamo questo confronto che voleva a cosa porta e soprattutto se ha il coraggio di presentarsi..


Io eviterei. 
Il problema lo avete tu, e tua moglie. Dici poco di lei, a parte dei dolori mai sopiti per il figlio perso (peraltro, non vedrei perché rimuovere le foto di un bimbo che c'è stato, ha avuto una sua storia, e ha fatto parte della vostra).
Lei come si mostra a te, adesso? Perché quello che altrettanto mi è evidente è che si sta comportando come una beccata in flagranza (e non sa più cosa inventarsi ), quando nella realtà delle cose (tralasciando dimenticanze madornali) avrebbe avuto tutto il tempo per trovarne una plausibile (almeno) per la sparizione del denaro. 
Ti sembra che stia bene, a livello mentale?
Te lo chiedo giusto per escludere talune ipotesi. Non mi paiono, i suoi, gesti di una persona che sta molto "in biella". Ok. Mica occorre star male per compiere atti all'apparenza inspiegabili. Però, due domande in tal senso anche me le farei.


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

In parole povere,la mia situazione,quello che mi sta capitando,mi serve da lezione…il conto in banca,la casa bella,la macchina bella,la barca…morale della favola i soldi non fanno la felicità.Secondo me,visto che non si sentono più sente una certa mancanza,ovviamente io non credo a niente più.Per la questione del confronto vedremo,alle volte perdo la lucidità anche io.Per la scopata,sempre lo saprò…


----------



## Ulisse (12 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, poi fai come te pare, però 1-prima di incontrarlo, parlane col tuo avvocato e 2-incontro in un luogo pubblico e di giorno, che almeno ci si dovrebbe contenere.  si spera.


consigli giustissimi.
specialmente il secondo
anche io al suo posto vorrei parlarci
ma per capire, se possibile, il motivo dei prelievi che restano ancora poco solidi
per il resto, credo ci sia poco da chiarire


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> bello!
> 
> Poi, sai benissimo anche tu, vero?, che uomo e donna (ma anche uomo e uomo, donna e donna, uomo con se stesso, donna con se stessa, etc etc) non comunicano con chiarezza per il semplice motivo che la chiarezza richiede sbattimento, ascolto, spostamento dal proprio baricentro e messa in discussione, di se stessi e non dell'altro.


Certo...uno dei miei libri preferiti è " gli uomini vengono da marte le donne da venere"


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Dico poco perché quello che so da lei è poco,le altre cose che so,mi è stato detto e fatto vedere dall’aiutino esterno che ho…infatti vi dirò,non ci sono altri conti aperti a nome suo e nemmeno del ragazzo..il ragazzo ha solo quello dove riceve lo stipendio,infatti ormai so anche dove lavora e dove abita..io ho scritto da poco sul forum ma il litigio più forte a causa di questo fatto è accaduto circa 2 settimane fa…diciamo è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.


----------



## Ulisse (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Dico poco perché quello che so da lei è poco,le altre cose che so,mi è stato detto e fatto vedere dall’aiutino esterno che ho…infatti vi dirò,non ci sono altri conti aperti a nome suo e nemmeno del ragazzo..il ragazzo ha solo quello dove riceve lo stipendio,infatti ormai so anche dove lavora e dove abita..io ho scritto da poco sul forum ma il litigio più forte a causa di questo fatto è accaduto circa 2 settimane fa…diciamo è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.


come ti vuoi regolare visto che a breve riparti?
blindatura conto corrente?
la porti con te in isolamento sulla nave?
chiami Tom Ponzi e la fai pedinare ?
mirochip sotto pelle con GPS?

se presa ancora da lui, appena vai via di sicuro lo vede/sente
se non altro per fare il punto della situazione


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, poi fai come te pare, però 1-prima di incontrarlo, parlane col tuo avvocato e 2-incontro in un luogo pubblico e di giorno, che almeno ci si dovrebbe contenere.  si spera.
> 
> tanto guarda, a sto punto conta solo che tua moglie abbia rimesso i soldi sul conto.  sul resto, si vedrà


Condivido meglio un luogo pubblico, anche se non vorrei che poi si finisca a cena in allegria e tu rimanga con i tuoi dubbi. Si e che questo conto venga gestito con i giusti controlli oppure apritene uno tuo.


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

No sono riuscito a spostare l’imbarco,adducendo ad un problema di salute.Voglio parlare prima con l’avvocato e poi trarrò le conclusioni.Che adesso è sorvegliata speciale e lo sarà anche quando sono imbarcato non lo nego,io sono l’unico della famiglia che non è in PS,quindi proprio a me non manca.Ahahahahahahaha a cena con me? Non credo proprio,forse quello che officerà i funerali…la cappella l’abbiamo già


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Non ho detto che voleva cambiare macchina o che è andata dal meccanico,ma è una cosa che ho pensato io.Lei dice che non ha avuto nessun aborto,infatti mi ha anche detto che stavo dicendo cavolate.La cosa che non capisco ancora è a cosa sarebbero serviti sti soldi,lei si ostina a dire che sarebbero serviti per un viaggio,ma ribadisco che sono sempre più propenso ad incontrare sto fringuellino,a costo di portarlo direttamente a casa mia.Anzi vi dirò che personalmente mi sto convincendo che siano anche finiti a letto,perché se è solo una sbandata senza alcun fine non succedeva sto bordello enorme e non c’era tutto l’ambaradam intorno,perché in quello che mi ha detto prima ha detto cazzate e poi mi ha mostrato la verità.Piano piano,sto prendendo una decisione, ma solo quando ho saputo tutta la verita,altrimenti gli unici a rimetterci saranno i bimbi.Credo proprio che un messaggio al fringuellino,magari più tardi lo mando proprio io..vediamo questo confronto che voleva a cosa porta e soprattutto se ha il coraggio di presentarsi..


Non so come sia il vostro tipo di comunicazione, però quando dici che lei si limita a rispondere "sarebbero serviti per un viaggio" mi viene in mente quel vecchio film in cui la figlia di Fantozzi ripeteva "sparecchiavoooo". 
Chiedere "ma che viaggio?" non ti è stato possibile nell'ostinata ripetizione?

Concordo con @perplesso in merito alla questione dell'incontro con l'amante. E comunque se lo chiami lui è probabile avviserà lei, che gli dirà cosa dire, o meglio cosa non dire. Percui se credi di saltare lei e andare da lui per avere informazioni, non è detto che le otterai.

Dalla tua, come coniuge, hai una carta, quella di conoscere il proprio pollo. Ad esempio tu sai se tua moglie è una persona che travolta dall'emozione diventa particolarmente altruista, sai se è una persona tendenzialmente razionale, sai se è una persona che fa o non fa puttanate economicamente. Immagino che a fronte di un tradimento tu ti chieda chi hai sposato, ma rimane la persona. 12 anni VS pochi mesi.


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Fino a prima del litigio,mai nulla.No ovviamente lo vado a prendere con lei direttamente,non sono così scemo,ovvio che lo vado a prendere a sorpresa,senza avvertire nessuno. Non potrà avvisare nessuno,il suo telefono lo ha dato a me e ho cambiato anche le password al computer..da quando abbiamo litigato sì è dedicata al giardinaggio e a prendersi cura dei gattini e dei cagnolini che abbiamo,si è messa anche in malattia.In effetti no, non ho mai chiesto quando e dove questo famoso viaggio. Non so cosa gli sia passato per la testa,tanto gira e rigira avrà tutto lei se mi separo e chissà che cavolo mi chiederà.Anche se oggi in lacrime,mi ha chiesto perché non la credevo che non ci è stata a letto,sono andato a fumare fuori senza dargli alcuna risposta,ormai sono peggio di San Tommaso.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> In parole povere,la mia situazione,quello che mi sta capitando,mi serve da lezione…il conto in banca,la casa bella,la macchina bella,la barca…morale della favola i soldi non fanno la felicità.Secondo me,visto che non si sentono più sente una certa mancanza,ovviamente io non credo a niente più.Per la questione del confronto vedremo,alle volte perdo la lucidità anche io.Per la scopata,sempre lo saprò…


Ma trovi proprio insopportabile l’idea che mentre sei in nave si diverta con un altro?


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so come sia il vostro tipo di comunicazione, però quando dici che lei si limita a rispondere "sarebbero serviti per un viaggio" mi viene in mente quel vecchio film in cui la figlia di Fantozzi ripeteva "sparecchiavoooo".
> Chiedere "ma che viaggio?" non ti è stato possibile nell'ostinata ripetizione?
> 
> Concordo con @perplesso in merito alla questione dell'incontro con l'amante. E comunque se lo chiami lui è probabile avviserà lei, che gli dirà cosa dire, o meglio cosa non dire. Percui se credi di saltare lei e andare da lui per avere informazioni, non è detto che le otterai.
> ...


 non era la figlia di fantozzi era la figlia di Ugo Tognazzi in amici miei.


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma trovi proprio insopportabile l’idea che mentre sei in nave si diverta con un altro?


Appunto quello che dico anch'io lasciala divertire.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Non ho detto che voleva cambiare macchina o che è andata dal meccanico,ma è una cosa che ho pensato io.Lei dice che non ha avuto nessun aborto,infatti mi ha anche detto che stavo dicendo cavolate.La cosa che non capisco ancora è a cosa sarebbero serviti sti soldi,lei si ostina a dire che sarebbero serviti per un viaggio,ma ribadisco che sono sempre più propenso ad incontrare sto fringuellino,a costo di portarlo direttamente a casa mia.Anzi vi dirò che personalmente mi sto convincendo che siano anche finiti a letto,perché se è solo una sbandata senza alcun fine non succedeva sto bordello enorme e non c’era tutto l’ambaradam intorno,perché in quello che mi ha detto prima ha detto cazzate e poi mi ha mostrato la verità.Piano piano,sto prendendo una decisione, ma solo quando ho saputo tutta la verita,altrimenti gli unici a rimetterci saranno i bimbi.Credo proprio che un messaggio al fringuellino,magari più tardi lo mando proprio io..vediamo questo confronto che voleva a cosa porta e soprattutto se ha il coraggio di presentarsi..


Ricordati che non è assolutamente la colpa dell’amante. Se lui se ne va lei si può trovare un altro. La responsabilità è di tua moglie.



Marinaio ha detto:


> Non ho detto che voleva cambiare macchina o che è andata dal meccanico,ma è una cosa che ho pensato io.Lei dice che non ha avuto nessun aborto,infatti mi ha anche detto che stavo dicendo cavolate.La cosa che non capisco ancora è a cosa sarebbero serviti sti soldi,lei si ostina a dire che sarebbero serviti per un viaggio,ma ribadisco che sono sempre più propenso ad incontrare sto fringuellino,a costo di portarlo direttamente a casa mia.Anzi vi dirò che personalmente mi sto convincendo che siano anche finiti a letto,perché se è solo una sbandata senza alcun fine non succedeva sto bordello enorme e non c’era tutto l’ambaradam intorno,perché in quello che mi ha detto prima ha detto cazzate e poi mi ha mostrato la verità.Piano piano,sto prendendo una decisione, ma solo quando ho saputo tutta la verita,altrimenti gli unici a rimetterci saranno i bimbi.Credo proprio che un messaggio al fringuellino,magari più tardi lo mando proprio io..vediamo questo confronto che voleva a cosa porta e soprattutto se ha il coraggio di presentarsi..


Ma un confronto con lui non serve a nulla; si saranno già messi d’accordo su cosa dire e anche dove mettere le virgole.



Marinaio ha detto:


> Fino a prima del litigio,mai nulla.No ovviamente lo vado a prendere con lei direttamente,non sono così scemo,ovvio che lo vado a prendere a sorpresa,senza avvertire nessuno. Non potrà avvisare nessuno,il suo telefono lo ha dato a me e ho cambiato anche le password al computer..da quando abbiamo litigato sì è dedicata al giardinaggio e a prendersi cura dei gattini e dei cagnolini che abbiamo,si è messa anche in malattia.In effetti no, non ho mai chiesto quando e dove questo famoso viaggio. Non so cosa gli sia passato per la testa,tanto gira e rigira avrà tutto lei se mi separo e chissà che cavolo mi chiederà.Anche se oggi in lacrime,mi ha chiesto perché non la credevo che non ci è stata a letto,sono andato a fumare fuori senza dargli alcuna risposta,ormai sono peggio di San Tommaso.


Ti sta prendendo in giro… dai come si fa a pensare che gli altri credono che va in vacanza con uno con cui non è  già andata a letto ? Vacanza da 10000 euro.
Tipico di molti traditori mentire davanti all’evidenza.


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ricordati che non è assolutamente la colpa dell’amante. Se lui se ne va lei si può trovare un altro. La responsabilità è di tua moglie.


Certo infatti a livello pratico,  avere un amante  può avere ripercussioni in ambito di separazione e divorzio , l’infedeltà è infatti uno dei motivi di calcolo dell’addebito e delle spese processuali.
In alcuni casi anche l'amante può avere delle ripercussioni legali.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> non era la figlia di fantozzi era la figlia di Ugo Tognazzi in amici miei.


Hai ragione!


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio io fossi in te proverei a fare una cosa, ma siccome è una pratica illegale qui non mi pronuncio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2021)

Però nei vostri contributi alla novella, vi perdete in fantasie senza alcuna logica.
Se lei è infermiera, come potrebbe avere difficoltà a procurarsi la pillola del giorno dopo o avere una ivg legale?
Trovate ipotesi più attendibili.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Marinaio io fossi in te proverei a fare una cosa, ma siccome è una pratica illegale qui non mi pronuncio.


Ecco, bravo, evita.
Qualche istigazione a commettere reato è già stata scritta


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però nei vostri contributi alla novella, vi perdete in fantasie senza alcuna logica.
> Se lei è infermiera, come potrebbe avere difficoltà a procurarsi la pillola del giorno dopo o avere una ivg legale?
> Trovate ipotesi più attendibili.


Giorno dopo non mese dopo.
Ivg legale rimarrebbe traccia credo, e la voce si spargerebbe.


----------



## 7up (12 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco, bravo, evita.
> Qualche istigazione a commettere reato è già stata scritta


Infatti evito,  come credo tu abbia letto, fortunatamente non ho ancora bisogno della badante.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Fino a prima del litigio,mai nulla.No ovviamente lo vado a prendere con lei direttamente,non sono così scemo,ovvio che lo vado a prendere a sorpresa,senza avvertire nessuno. Non potrà avvisare nessuno,il suo telefono lo ha dato a me e ho cambiato anche le password al computer..da quando abbiamo litigato sì è dedicata al giardinaggio e a prendersi cura dei gattini e dei cagnolini che abbiamo,si è messa anche in malattia.In effetti no, non ho mai chiesto quando e dove questo famoso viaggio. Non so cosa gli sia passato per la testa,tanto gira e rigira avrà tutto lei se mi separo e chissà che cavolo mi chiederà.Anche se oggi in lacrime,mi ha chiesto perché non la credevo che non ci è stata a letto,sono andato a fumare fuori senza dargli alcuna risposta,ormai sono peggio di San Tommaso.


Però lo trovo strano, per come son fatta io ovviamente. Ti dico "un viaggio" e la cosa finisce lì. Sia da parte di lei, che da parte tua.
Ma normalmente vi parlate?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però lo trovo strano, per come son fatta io ovviamente. Ti dico "un viaggio" e la cosa finisce lì. Sia da parte di lei, che da parte tua.
> Ma normalmente vi parlate?


Ma figurati! Quando si scopre un tradimento, ci si massacra a parlare per ore tutti i giorni per mesi.
”Ah un viaggio? Interessante. Cosa c’è per cena?”


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Certo,abbiamo sempre parlato. Non ho detto che la colpa è del ragazzo, ma l’ho sempre e solo data a lei.


----------



## Marinaio (12 Ottobre 2021)

Nono che reato,state tranquilli.L’unica cosa che possa fare è andare dall’avvocato e voltare pagina nella mia vita.


----------



## valentina.65 (13 Ottobre 2021)

In che senso non le hai chiesto nulla del viaggio? Ma di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## Marinaio (13 Ottobre 2021)

Le ho chiesto del viaggio, ma ovviamente non dice ne dove né quando. Come ho già detto,Non ho trovato nessuna prenotazione,ne dal suo telefono e ne dal nostro computer,non ha dato manco uno sguardo a queste fantomatiche destinazioni di viaggio. Ma la cosa più importante è che ieri pomeriggio il Grano è ritornato di nuovo sul conto in banca.Domani andrò dall’avvocato e aprirò un nuovo conto,dove farò arrivare solo le mie entrate,del vecchio conto saprà lei cosa farne.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si sì lo so che è una roba mia
> 
> Poi sono fissata e penso anche che il nome che si da alle cose sia importante.


No, anche mia. 
Ho notato il termine e non mi è piaciuto


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però nei vostri contributi alla novella, vi perdete in fantasie senza alcuna logica.
> Se lei è infermiera, come potrebbe avere difficoltà a procurarsi la pillola del giorno dopo o avere una ivg legale?
> Trovate ipotesi più attendibili.


La pillola del giorno dopo è tranquillamente disponibile in farmacia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La pillola del giorno dopo è tranquillamente disponibile in farmacia.


Si è vero...la danno senza problemi... almeno qua da me in zona...
Per fortuna mai avuto bisogno...


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Sarò breve. 
I due tomi hanno una storia. 
Scopano. 
Lui ha debiti con la sua attività e ha chiesto prestiti in usura, o così racconta,  lei, a cui è partita la brocca,  si premura di aiutarlo e preleva i soldi. 
Arrivi tu. 
Lui tra due giorni giacera' in una colonna portante di un nuovo palazzo in provincia. 
Fine.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Infatti evito,  come credo tu abbia letto, fortunatamente non ho ancora bisogno della badante.


Se arrivi a farti badare da Brunetta non ti serve la badante, ti serve l'estrema unzione


----------



## Marinaio (16 Ottobre 2021)

Buonasera a tutti,vi aggiornerò fra qualche giorno.Sto risolvendo ancora qualche problemino


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,vi aggiornerò fra qualche giorno.Sto risolvendo ancora qualche problemino


Fallo risolvere all'avvocato.


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Le ho chiesto del viaggio, ma ovviamente non dice ne dove né quando. Come ho già detto,Non ho trovato nessuna prenotazione,ne dal suo telefono e ne dal nostro computer,non ha dato manco uno sguardo a queste fantomatiche destinazioni di viaggio. Ma la cosa più importante è che ieri pomeriggio il Grano è ritornato di nuovo sul conto in banca.Domani andrò dall’avvocato e aprirò un nuovo conto,dove farò arrivare solo le mie entrate,del vecchio conto saprà lei cosa farne.


oh finalmente


----------



## Marinaio (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fallo risolvere all'avvocato.


Buongiorno,pian piano stanno venendo a galla tante cose.Solo il fatto che sono già stato dall’avvocato e Solo la parola avvocato gli mette timore.Vi aggiornerò tra qualche giorno e vi chiederò qualche consiglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Solo la parola avvocato gli mette timore.


1. sfrutta questa cosa fino al midollo.
2. batti il ferro finché è caldo e prendi tutto quello che riesci a prendere adesso
fine dei consigli gratis


----------



## 7up (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se arrivi a farti badare da Brunetta non ti serve la badante, ti serve l'estrema unzione


Ahahah  sagomaccia che sei.


----------



## Marinaio (20 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahahahahaha grazie dei consigli gratis.Vi aggiornerò stasera


----------



## Martoriato (21 Ottobre 2021)

Una mia ex collega di lavoro ha vissuto una storia simile. Marito all'estero per svariati mesi l'anno con uno stipendio da favola e lei a casa con i figli, lui rientra una volta ogni due mesi circa e in occasione delle feste o ferie, morale lei si e' trovata un amante.
Siamo realisti, e' di fatto impossibile mantenere integro un matrimonio in un contesto simile...


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Una mia ex collega di lavoro ha vissuto una storia simile. Marito all'estero per svariati mesi l'anno con uno stipendio da favola e lei a casa con i figli, lui rientra una volta ogni due mesi circa e in occasione delle feste o ferie, morale lei si e' trovata un amante.
> Siamo realisti, e' di fatto impossibile mantenere integro un matrimonio in un contesto simile...


strano che proprio tu non abbia colto il vero problema di questa storia


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Siamo realisti, e' di fatto impossibile mantenere integro un matrimonio in un contesto simile...


Non con una persona di alto valore. Ma chi la vorrebbe una donna che riesce a stare per tre mesi di fila senza sesso?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> strano che proprio tu non abbia colto il vero problema di questa storia


I soldi?


----------



## bull63 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Svuota, lascia pochi spiccioli x la gestione quotidiana, il conto corrente in comune


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non con una persona di alto valore. Ma chi la vorrebbe una donna che riesce a stare per tre mesi di fila senza sesso?


Ti svelerò un segreto 
Esiste anche il fai-da-te eh , se il punto è che SI VUOLE restare fedeli a una persona. Se poi invece il "far sesso" prescinde da (qualsivoglia) persona, così che tre mesi diventano una roba impensabile da star senza (chiavare) allora direi che van bene tutti o quasi


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti svelerò un segreto
> Esiste anche il fai-da-te eh , se il punto è che SI VUOLE restare fedeli a una persona. Se poi invece il "far sesso" prescinde da (qualsivoglia) persona, così che tre mesi diventano una roba impensabile da star senza (chiavare) allora direi che van bene tutti o quasi


Non sono d'accordo. Negarsi la possibilità della scopata prima ancora che la scopata la dice lunga su una persona. Chiaro che ex sto a letto intubato dopo un incidente stradale mi aspetto che l'altra persona mi aspetti, ma io voglio una donna che accetta di (o peggio ci sta comoda ad) essere sessualmente ignorata per 3 mesi non ci vorrei mai stare.


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Negarsi la possibilità della scopata prima ancora che la scopata la dice lunga su una persona. Chiaro che ex sto a letto intubato dopo un incidente stradale mi aspetto che l'altra persona mi aspetti, ma io voglio una donna che accetta di (o peggio ci sta comoda ad) essere sessualmente ignorata per 3 mesi non ci vorrei mai stare.


Ma scusa una roba, se hai un lavoro che ti porta via tre mesi alla volta, stai dicendo che preferiresti stare con una che in tua assenza si dà alla pazza gioia????? Non ho capito. E soprattutto non ho capito il collegamento che hai fatto tra il "valore" di una persona, e lo stare per tre mesi senza scopare perché non si può fare altrimenti (col marito, intendo).


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma scusa una roba, se hai un lavoro che ti porta via tre mesi alla volta, stai dicendo che preferiresti stare con una che in tua assenza si dà alla pazza gioia????? Non ho capito. E soprattutto non ho capito il collegamento che hai fatto tra il "valore" di una persona, e lo stare per tre mesi senza scopare perché non si può fare altrimenti (col marito, intendo).


Se ho un lavoro che mi porta via 3 mesi ogni 20 giorni che sono a casa non mi sposo, oppure sto sciallo con una senza promettermi nulla. Oppure scientemente mi prendo una rincoglionita in parrocchia per prenderla per il culo.
In tutti gli altri casi me la sto raccontando.
Resta il fatto che una che si fa bastare il fai da te per tre mesi, come lo chiami tu, oltretutto in maniera non episodica ma strutturale, è una depressa o una anaffettiva.


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se ho un lavoro che mi porta via 3 mesi ogni 20 giorni che sono a casa non mi sposo, oppure sto sciallo con una senza promettermi nulla. Oppure scientemente mi prendo una rincoglionita in parrocchia per prenderla per il culo.
> In tutti gli altri casi me la sto raccontando.
> Resta il fatto che una che si fa bastare il fai da te per tre mesi, come lo chiami tu, oltretutto in maniera non episodica ma strutturale,* è una depressa o una anaffettiva.*


che sia depressa concordo, ma anaffettiva non c'entra proprio niente,
conosco ninfomani anaffettive....


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> conosco ninfomani anaffettive....


Inutili tanto quanto.


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Ottobre 2021)

@Marinaio  siamo in attesa degli sviluppi. La tua storia è molto interessante.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se ho un lavoro che mi porta via 3 mesi ogni 20 giorni che sono a casa non mi sposo


io veramente troverei difficile proprio pensare al matrimonio frequentando così poco una persona.
Se ci si vede una settimana su 8 tutto è falsato..si cerca di evitare qualsiasi motivo di attrito o discussione per non rovinarsi i pochi gg insieme
Un comportamento, da entrambi, più simile a quando sei con l'amante che con la persona con cui vuoi costruire un futuro insieme.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io veramente troverei difficile proprio pensare al matrimonio frequentando così poco una persona.
> Se ci si vede una settimana su 8 tutto è falsato..si cerca di evitare qualsiasi motivo di attrito o discussione per non rovinarsi i pochi gg insieme
> Un comportamento, da entrambi, più simile a quando sei con l'amante che con la persona con cui vuoi costruire un futuro insieme.


Oppure scazzi h24


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se ho un lavoro che mi porta via 3 mesi ogni 20 giorni che sono a casa non mi sposo, oppure sto sciallo con una senza promettermi nulla. Oppure scientemente mi prendo una rincoglionita in parrocchia per prenderla per il culo.
> In tutti gli altri casi me la sto raccontando.
> Resta il fatto che una che si fa bastare il fai da te per tre mesi, come lo chiami tu, oltretutto in maniera non episodica ma strutturale, è una depressa o una anaffettiva.


Se ho ben capito, i tempi di @Marinaio non sono proprio così (dovrebbero essere tre mesi fuori e un mese a casa).
Capisco che non è come dire dieci giorni al mese a casa e il resto in trasferta (anche se il tempo sarebbe identico), e capisco pure che in una situazione simile si possa avere una discreta possibilità di guardarsi intorno, e anche di tradire. Un applauso alla traditrice, perché poveretta altrimenti sarebbe sempre sola senza "affetti", però non lo faccio. Nè ai miei occhi le aumenta il valore in base a questo (idem ovviamente vale per un uomo in condizioni analoghe). La persona che frequento vive questa situazione sulla settimana. Ma non è che poverino, qualcuno lo ha costretto a stare con una compagna con cui tendenzialmente scopa solo nel w.e. per questioni logistiche. E' che gli piace scopare. Di qui a dirgli "bravo", o che diversamente sarebbe anaffettivo, ne corre. Quanto al valore, non so se lui se ne dia in questo modo, dubito che gli sarebbe riconosciuto dalla compagna. E quanto a me, il fatto che lui sia impegnato non lo valorizza certo. Sia chiaro, non gli dò disvalori, però va bene per una frequentazione "libera", non lo penso come compagno (matematico sarebbe che mi troverei piena di corna!  ).

Del resto, nemmeno la questione logistica è così determinante. Conosco coppie che lo fanno pochissimo, pur essendo che nessuno dei due manca un giorno solo da casa (e che anzi le rare volte in cui capita ho sentito esprimere sollievo! ).
In una di queste, lei ha 30 anni. 30 anni per una volta al mese. Vanno più o meno d'accordo, sicuramente c'è dell'affetto (tangibile), c'è la condivisione della famiglia, ma.... scopano se è tanto 1 volta al mese, con lei che più che altro lo accontenta (sì, malgrado i miei 5 anni di astinenza da sesso a due, sono rimasta sconvolta quando me lo ha detto!). Quindi, a prescindere dalle assenze da casa, e anzi proprio in considerazione che in questo caso si verifica un'impossibilità, se devo proprio mettere l'astinenza dal sesso in una scala valoriale, direi che è più grave farlo dieci volte all'anno avendo il marito/moglie sempre a casa, piuttosto che farlo quando si può. Ma il fatto di andare a cercare sesso in giro (rimanendo saldamente legati al proprio "impegno", come d'uso tra chi tradisce) non qualifica nessuno come capace di amare (in un'ottica di attribuzione di valore), o di darsi chissà quale valore "affettivo". Se poi il sesso sia un "antidepressivo", anche qui credo che dipenda. E' chiaro che se sto a bocca asciutta prima o poi posso andare a cercare, ma se lo faccio per migliorare il mio umore, al limite sono una che integra carenze (di cazzo eh, mica affettive: volessi integrare quel tipo di carenze dovrei dare diversamente atto che il matrimonio è finito, e dispormi a cercare una persona che rimpiazzi il marito in quel ruolo, mica un amante con cui è chiaro sin da subito il tipo di rapporto). Con questo non nego che anche tra amanti si instauri dell'affetto, ci mancherebbe, ma è lo stesso affetto e lo stesso bene che posso provare per un amico, con la differenza che essendoci più opportunismo di mezzo, e la clandestinità, pure l'amicizia è maggiormente a rischio di essere effimera e chiusa in una bolla, mentre tutto il resto è.... foia  

Sono invece d'accordo con te sul fatto che due mesi via e una settimana a casa (o tre mesi via e uno a casa) in un matrimonio, porti potenzialmente enormi scazzi a casa (altro che amanti che vivono la vacanza, credo proprio che quando il trasfertista rincasi gli/le si rovesci addosso il peso di essere rimasti da soli a curare una famiglia, o per lo meno che quel rischio sia più che concreto. A tacere gli scazzi derivanti dal fatto che se mi abituo a stare tre mesi senza te, è assai facile che ti consideri alla stregua di un ospite. Questo sì).

Rimane che se dovessi scegliere tra il trovarmi a casa uno che più che passare dalla sedia al divano, telecomando in mano, non sa fare, comunicazione zero, stimoli zero (e sesso in conseguenza) e uno che vedo sì, magari un mese su tre, ma in quel mese riesce ad "esserci", buona la seconda tutta la vita, per me!


----------



## Lara3 (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito, i tempi di @Marinaio non sono proprio così (dovrebbero essere tre mesi fuori e un mese a casa).
> Capisco che non è come dire dieci giorni al mese a casa e il resto in trasferta (anche se il tempo sarebbe identico), e capisco pure che in una situazione simile si possa avere una discreta possibilità di guardarsi intorno, e anche di tradire. Un applauso alla traditrice, perché poveretta altrimenti sarebbe sempre sola senza "affetti", però non lo faccio. Nè ai miei occhi le aumenta il valore in base a questo (idem ovviamente vale per un uomo in condizioni analoghe). La persona che frequento vive questa situazione sulla settimana. Ma non è che poverino, qualcuno lo ha costretto a stare con una compagna con cui tendenzialmente scopa solo nel w.e. per questioni logistiche. E' che gli piace scopare. Di qui a dirgli "bravo", o che diversamente sarebbe anaffettivo, ne corre. Quanto al valore, non so se lui se ne dia in questo modo, dubito che gli sarebbe riconosciuto dalla compagna. E quanto a me, il fatto che lui sia impegnato non lo valorizza certo. Sia chiaro, non gli dò disvalori, però va bene per una frequentazione "libera", non lo penso come compagno (matematico sarebbe che mi troverei piena di corna!  ).
> 
> Del resto, nemmeno la questione logistica è così determinante. Conosco coppie che lo fanno pochissimo, pur essendo che nessuno dei due manca un giorno solo da casa (e che anzi le rare volte in cui capita ho sentito esprimere sollievo! ).
> ...


Quindi « nel bene e nel male ….. » non significa più niente al giorno di oggi.
Oooh … le Penelopi di oggi, non sono più come quelle di una volta 
Rettifico : solo nel bene, perché lo stipendio di Ulisse fa comodo.


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi « nel bene e nel male ….. » non significa più niente al giorno di oggi.
> Oooh … le Penelopi di oggi, non sono più come quelle di una volta


Forse non ho capito, o forse semplicemente diamo due valori diversi alla scopata.
Se mi dici che stando sola tre mesi su quattro ti viene voglia di cercare distrazioni, ti rispondo che è più che comprensibile (ma non ti dico certo "brava, tu sì che sai darti valore!").
Se nel frattempo che tu stai in trasferta io mi metto a cercare da scopare altrove, non è che faccio "più", o "meno" la Penelope. La Penelope la faccio se mi sento costretta a tirare avanti la carretta da sola. Non è che se mi trombo un plotone esco da quel ruolo. Al limite può capitare di sentirmi sola, e appunto di desiderare una distrazione, e al posto dell'uscita al cinema con le amiche per passare il tempo in compagnia, scelgo di farmi un amante che sopperisca alla mancanza di sesso piuttosto che alla mancanza di momenti ludici (o magari possa sopperire ad entrambe le cose, a volte capita di andare anche al cinema con l'amante, per dire). Sarò Penelope più "alleggerita" , ma se mi considero Penelope, sempre Penelope sarò in attesa del ritorno di Ulisse (che nel frattempo se ne è scopate centomila ).
Diversamente, posso non essere Penelope, ma semplicemente una più o meno felicemente sposata con uno che non sempre è a casa. Senza dover considerare ogni suo ritorno come un "Nòstos"  di stampo epico, ma semplicemente accettando una suddivisione dei compiti (evidente quando si hanno figli) a fronte della quale posso, ad esempio, vivere con un certo tenore, e quando il marito sta a casa, godermi quel mese con una certa spensieratezza, dovuta anche al fatto che magari (auspicabilmente) lui, in quel mese, almeno ci sia per me e per i nostri figli. Che non significa fare il buco sul divano da mane a sera aspettando che la cena sia pronta! Lo vorrei al contrario vedere attivo e partecipe, tanto con i figli, quanto con me. E se una sera i figli vanno da amici, oppure stanno con la babysitter, ben venga qualche momento di relax pure in coppia. Chiaramente: nei limiti del possibile, e pure dei miei impegni (perché è innegabile che a star da soli per tre mesi di fila, si acquisiscano routine e impegni, lavorativi e non, che non è che perché il marito torna a casa che allora si azzerano). Però (ovviamente la stessa cosa vale per lui) vorrei vedere una persona con l'atteggiamento diverso di chi dice "io già lavoro, e faccio la mia parte", questo sì 

Nel bene e nel male, come il "per sempre": SONO emerite BALLE, diciamo che (soprattutto quando il male si ritorce su noi stessi) nella quotidiana convenienza e approvazione va meglio!


----------



## Lara3 (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Forse non ho capito, o forse semplicemente diamo due valori diversi alla scopata.
> Se mi dici che stando sola tre mesi su quattro ti viene voglia di cercare distrazioni, ti rispondo che è più che comprensibile (ma non ti dico certo "brava, tu sì che sai darti valore!").
> Se nel frattempo che tu stai in trasferta io mi metto a cercare da scopare altrove, non è che faccio "più", o "meno" la Penelope. La Penelope la faccio se mi sento costretta a tirare avanti la carretta da sola. Non è che se mi trombo un plotone esco da quel ruolo. Al limite può capitare di sentirmi sola, e appunto di desiderare una distrazione, e al posto dell'uscita al cinema con le amiche per passare il tempo in compagnia, scelgo di farmi un amante che sopperisca alla mancanza di sesso piuttosto che alla mancanza di momenti ludici (o magari possa sopperire ad entrambe le cose, a volte capita di andare anche al cinema con l'amante, per dire). Sarò Penelope più "alleggerita" , ma se mi considero Penelope, sempre Penelope sarò in attesa del ritorno di Ulisse (che nel frattempo se ne è scopate centomila ).
> Diversamente, posso non essere Penelope, ma semplicemente una più o meno felicemente sposata con uno che non sempre è a casa. Senza dover considerare ogni suo ritorno come un "Nòstos"  di stampo epico, ma semplicemente accettando una suddivisione dei compiti (evidente quando si hanno figli) a fronte della quale posso, ad esempio, vivere con un certo tenore, e quando il marito sta a casa, godermi quel mese con una certa spensieratezza, dovuta anche al fatto che magari (auspicabilmente) lui, in quel mese, almeno ci sia per me e per i nostri figli. Che non significa fare il buco sul divano da mane a sera aspettando che la cena sia pronta! Lo vorrei al contrario vedere attivo e partecipe, tanto con i figli, quanto con me. E se una sera i figli vanno da amici, oppure stanno con la babysitter, ben venga qualche momento di relax pure in coppia. Chiaramente: nei limiti del possibile, e pure dei miei impegni (perché è innegabile che a star da soli per tre mesi di fila, si acquisiscano routine e impegni, lavorativi e non, che non è che perché il marito torna a casa che allora si azzerano). Però (ovviamente la stessa cosa vale per lui) vorrei vedere una persona con l'atteggiamento diverso di chi dice "io già lavoro, e faccio la mia parte", questo sì
> ...


Sai che ultimamente vedo parecchi matrimoni di lunga data felici. Non perché lo dicono loro, ma perché lo sento dai loro atteggiamenti, sguardi ecc.
Sarò un’inguaribile romantica, ma io nella Penelope ci credo. E voglio continuare a credere.


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sai che ultimamente vedo parecchi matrimoni di lunga data felici. Non perché lo dicono loro, ma perché lo sento dai loro atteggiamenti, sguardi ecc.
> Sarò un’inguaribile romantica, ma io nella Penelope ci credo. E voglio continuare a credere.


Io non metterei mai (l'ho fatto sotto diversi aspetti) un altro (quindi i suoi tempi, le sue esigenze, le sue abitudini ecc.) al centro della mia vita. Al centro della mia vita sto io (e mi figlio senz'altro, ma i figli sono un capitolo un pò a parte  ), gli altri quando lo sento si avvicinano più o meno a me.
Quella di Penelope è la storia di un sacrificio personale grandissimo. Se ci pensi, lei si è sacrificata, mentre lui è andato a zonzo a cercare se stesso, finché non ha sentito il bisogno del ritorno 

Direi che molto meno romanticamente se l'altro c'è, ci sono per come voglio esserci. Se uno parte alla ricerca di sè, mi lascia, e non è detto che mi ritrovi. E di sicuro non mi ritrova come prima .
E due persone che cambiano l'uno all'insaputa dell'altro sono un'incognita. Ma il sacrificio di una vita passata in attesa, sacrificata sull'altare dell'amore (mentre peraltro Ulisse si fa le sue esperienze e i cazzi suoi) lo cedo volentieri alla scelta di qualcun altra 
Per parte mia, dovessi pensare a un rapporto di un certo tipo, vorrei fatti, e non parole, né racconti (parziali ) di viaggio. Ci sono i fatti? benissimo, su quelli si costruisce. Altrimenti resta un gioco, intrigante finché vuoi, ma gioco resta anche per me 
Di certo non vivrei nell'attesa che uno (impegnato) si degni di disimpegnarsi per giungere finalmente ad Itaca! 
Nel bene e nel male, sai com'è....


----------



## Lostris (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non metterei mai (l'ho fatto sotto diversi aspetti) un altro (quindi i suoi tempi, le sue esigenze, le sue abitudini ecc.) al centro della mia vita. Al centro della mia vita sto io (e mi figlio senz'altro, ma i figli sono un capitolo un pò a parte  ), gli altri quando lo sento si avvicinano più o meno a me.
> Quella di Penelope è la storia di un sacrificio personale grandissimo. Se ci pensi, lei si è sacrificata, mentre lui è andato a zonzo a cercare se stesso, finché non ha sentito il bisogno del ritorno
> 
> Direi che molto meno romanticamente se l'altro c'è, ci sono per come voglio esserci. Se uno parte alla ricerca di sè, mi lascia, e non è detto che mi ritrovi. E di sicuro non mi ritrova come prima .
> ...


Diciamo che Penelope-Ulisse non sono proprio un modello di coppia a cui aspirare


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> lo stipendio di Ulisse fa comodo.


Ho pure i ticket pasto...



Lara3 ha detto:


> io nella Penelope ci credo.


Anche io.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Diciamo che Penelope-Ulisse non sono proprio un modello di coppia a cui aspirare


Cosa vuoi insinuare ?
La tua è solo invidia....


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi « nel bene e nel male ….. » non significa più niente al giorno di oggi.
> Oooh … le Penelopi di oggi, non sono più come quelle di una volta
> *Rettifico : solo nel bene, perché lo stipendio di Ulisse fa comodo.*


Chiarisco il mio pensiero, dopo aver letto il grassetto. Guarda che anche per me è possibile (parlavo di fai da te mica per niente, l'altro giorno  ).

Però ripeto: non mi metterei mai nel ruolo di Penelope, in perenne attesa che lui "ritorni". Lui ci deve essere, in mille modi, e coi fatti. Se i fatti sono che non mi molla per tre mesi lasciandomi il problema di come sopravvivere, io ed i nostri figli, ebbene, questo è (per lo meno) un fatto 
Se lui quando c'è fisicamente.... c'è fisicamente, questo è un altro fatto 
Se lui è con me ed i miei figli, se partecipa alla nostra vita malgrado la distanza, e per come può, questo è un altro fatto.
Se riesce ad essere presente con i figli, malgrado non sia sempre fisicamente con loro (cd. presenza/assenza di lacaniana e recalcatiana memoria ) questo è un fatto.
Fatti per i quali NON mi sentirei Penelope che vive nel rimpianto e nell'attesa del ritorno del suo uomo. Che ci stava al tempo in cui il racconto è stato scritto (Penelope era già una donna "emancipata" per così dire), mica no  Ma ci stava per quell'epoca, e per quella visione del mondo e dei generi, secondo cui l'Uomo, l'eroe, andava in giro, viaggiava, incontrava se stesso, si confrontava, combatteva, andava cercando esperienze di vita. Il maschio eroe, e la donna sofferente: il "bilanciamento" di quelle unioni. Il cane Argo che muore dopo aver rivisto il padrone, un richiamo alla fedeltà "canina"  Non è che le condizioni della donna fossero poi tanto diverse eh. E non è che Omero (o chi per lui avrà scritto) all'epoca sentisse, come prevalente (o per lo meno equipollente) il tema del sentire della donna. Sempre (o per lo meno spesso) intenta a fare i conti con il proprio strazio.
Termino qui, perché altrimenti faccio prima a recensire l'Odissea!


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> peraltro Ulisse si fa le sue esperienze e i cazzi suoi


Meno male che Penelope non legge.
Sono commenti come i tuoi che minano  l'equilibrio di rapporti consolidati come quello fra me e lei.


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Diciamo che Penelope-Ulisse non sono proprio un modello di coppia a cui aspirare


Eh, insomma.... per lo meno auspicabile sarebbe trovarsi nel ruolo di Ulisse!


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Meno male che Penelope non legge.
> Sono commenti come i tuoi che minano  l'equilibrio di rapporti consolidati come quello fra me e lei.


Ma quando ogni sera rientri a casa, si apre uno scenario stile geisha che ti viene incontro commossa e vivamente emozionata all'idea del focolare domestico che solo tu sai accendere in casa?  (Leggasi termosifoni che non funzionano, e che solo tu riesci ad accendere)?
Oppure scazzata ti dice di levarti le scarpe sul pianerottolo "galeotto" sito di certi incontri ravvicinati del terzo tipo , perché il pavimento è pulito?


----------



## Lostris (23 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi insinuare ?
> La tua è solo invidia....


Hai ragione.
Sono una rosicona 

Ho sempre sognato di respingere pretendenti interessati al mio patrimonio mentre mi si formano le ragnatele (altro che tela ) attendendo , fedele, che il mio compagno finisca di farsi i cazzi suoi senza nemmeno una telefonata.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Diciamo che Penelope-Ulisse non sono proprio un modello di coppia a cui aspirare


Insomma. Lui una volta tornato si ferma.
Quel che accade in trasferta non si calcola. Come nella vita reale


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ti dice di levarti le scarpe sul pianerottolo


Ma che bello uno dei motivi principali della mia separazione


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. Lui una volta tornato si ferma.
> Quel che accade in trasferta non si calcola. Come nella vita reale


Eh, sì, tornato pressoché vecchio e decrepito a farsi curare gli acciacchi, mentre per gli anni che gli restano da vivere la conterà su a Penelope, infarcendole la testa del suo viaggio, ma ovviamente saltando le "tappe" femminili. Libidine proprio


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, sì, tornato pressoché vecchio e decrepito a farsi curare gli acciacchi, mentre per gli anni che gli restano da vivere la conterà su a Penelope, infarcendole la testa del suo viaggio, ma ovviamente saltando le "tappe" femminili. Libidine proprio


Ma vecchio de che? Era un figo di cristo. Scema lei che non si è fatta un amante, d'accordo, ma il re é il re.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono una rosicona


Anche tu? 
Saremo amiche per questo?


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma vecchio de che? Era un figo di cristo. Scema lei che non si è fatta un amante, d'accordo, ma il re é il re.


Occhio che se mi metto a parlare di classici greci è un rischio, eh! 
Vogliam parlare di Medea, donna che ha seguito l'amore, ma che poi (oltre ad ammazzare la rivale, perché ad una certa rivoleva marrritttete   ) è stata disegnata contro natura (arrivando ad ammazzare i propri figli)?
O vogliamo parlare delle varie di Ulisse  , tanto intriganti da dar loro una botta, ma poi che diventino o restino donne altrui?  Tema anche molto attuale.....


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> pressoché vecchio e decrepito


Vecchio e decrepito a chi????


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> che il mio compagno finisca di farsi i cazzi suoi senza nemmeno una telefonata.


Detta così suona male.

Direi piuttosto che scendi a prendere le sigarette, incontri amici...un caffè..quattro chiacchiere ed il tempo vola...


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Vecchio e decrepito a chi????


Non a te!
Sempre baldi e aitanti, gli uomini del forum


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhio che se mi metto a parlare di classici greci è un rischio, eh!


senza problemi, sopratutto su Ulisse mi ci trovi  
Resta il fatto che in una cultura maschilista al 120% come quella greca, Penelope è un soggetto straordinario. Anche perché lei non resta fedele alla fava del marito, resta fedele alla corona.


----------



## patroclo (23 Ottobre 2021)

"...
Ma come fanno i marinai
A baciarsi fra di loro
A rimanere veri uomini però
Intorno al mondo senza amore
Come un pacco postale
Senza nessuno che gli chiede come va
Col cuore appresso a una donna
Una donna senza cuore
Chissà se ci pensano ancora, chissà
..."


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> senza problemi, sopratutto su Ulisse mi ci trovi
> Resta il fatto che in una cultura maschilista al 120% come quella greca, Penelope è un soggetto straordinario. Anche perché lei non resta fedele alla fava del marito, resta fedele alla corona.


Ho premesso, che, PER L'EPOCA, Penelope era già una donna emancipata 
Ma insomma, sempre una donna dell'antica Grecia restava.
Avrei voluto ben vedere se Ulisse, di rientro, si fosse trovato sul set di un film porno 
Avrebbe cominciato col rinfacciare che lui se ne era venuto via da Circe & co, e da donne senz'altro più avvenenti di Penelope. E manco veniva ricambiato con la fedeltà. Ma minimo minimo eh, dopo il nòstos ci sarebbe stata la tragedia


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Detta così suona male.
> 
> Direi piuttosto che scendi a prendere le sigarette, incontri amici...un caffè..quattro chiacchiere ed il tempo vola...


Eh no. Ulisse mica era andato a prendere le sigarette.
Vai in guerra, vinci. fai una cosa grandiosa e ti aspetti giustamente un rientro a casa che non sia macchiato dal risentimento della mugliera.
riportala a giorni nostri: prendi un lavoro in nigeria per - cazzonesò - l'ENI. Scoppia la guerra, la Farnesina non fa nulla per giochini politici e sei solo: imbracci il fucile anche se saresti uno che lavora di cervello, salvi il culo a millemila persone che alla fine ti muoiono tutte attorno comunque, per tornare a casa tratti con Boko Haram, Talebani, spie impazzite e il Polifemo di turno che potrebbe benissimo essere lo scafista libico che ti smolla a 3 km da Lampedusa per tornare a nuoto. Torni a casa dopo anni di sindrome post traumatica da stress da smaltire e dovresti pensare all'opinione di quattro sgallettate femministe che scassano il cazzo a tua moglie dicendole che non ti avrebbe dovuto riprendere in casa perchè mentre affrontavi cose inenarrabili ti sei fatto una scopata?


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho premesso, che, PER L'EPOCA, Penelope era già una donna emancipata
> Ma insomma, sempre una donna dell'antica Grecia restava.
> Avrei voluto ben vedere se Ulisse, di rientro, si fosse trovato sul set di un film porno
> Avrebbe cominciato col rinfacciare che lui se ne era venuto via da Circe & co, e da donne senz'altro più avvenenti di Penelope. E manco veniva ricambiato con la fedeltà. Ma minimo minimo eh, dopo il nòstos ci sarebbe stata la tragedia


Non avrebbe rinfacciato, le avrebbe tagliato la gola. SE avesse sposato uno dei proci.
Ma, se si fosse fatta un paggetto fisicato da brava milfona ante litteram, probabilmente non gliene sarebbe fottuto un cazzo. Era Ulisse, mica Agamennone.
E non credo che della tresca col paggetto ne avrebbe parlato Omero.


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non avrebbe rinfacciato, le avrebbe tagliato la gola. SE avesse sposato uno dei proci.
> *Ma, se si fosse fatta un paggetto fisicato da brava milfona ante litteram, probabilmente non gliene sarebbe fottuto un ca*zzo. Era Ulisse, mica Agamennone.
> E non credo che della tresca col paggetto ne avrebbe parlato Omero.


Ma non so, probabilmente non lo avrebbe manco saputo. Il punto è che Ulisse tornò per scelta , lei semplicemente RESTO' dove era. Ferma ad aspettare. Lui in ogni caso visse la sua intensamente lontano da casa, lei rimase in un angosciante limbo di attesa. Se gli "equilibri" relazionali son questi, altro che problemi di castità, direi che lo scopare in sé sarebbe l'ultimo dei problemi, realizzando di aver nel frattempo gettato al vento la vita per (la memoria di) un altro


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non so, probabilmente non lo avrebbe manco saputo. Il punto è che Ulisse tornò per scelta , lei semplicemente RESTO' dove era. Ferma ad aspettare. Lui in ogni caso visse la sua intensamente lontano da casa, lei rimase in un angosciante limbo di attesa. Se gli "equilibri" relazionali son questi, altro che problemi di castità, direi che lo scopare in sé sarebbe l'ultimo dei problemi, realizzando di aver nel frattempo gettato al vento la vita per (la memoria di) un altro


te e la contestualizzazione avete un rapporto problematico  
Ulisse non è tornato a casa, è tornato da re vincitore al suo regno....


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> te e la contestualizzazione avete un rapporto problematico
> Ulisse non è tornato a casa, è tornato da re vincitore al suo regno....


None 
Sul ritorno si fece ampiamente i cazzi suoi, decidendo quando fosse ora di andare 
E levar le tende una volta che la squinzietta di turno fosse stata adeguatamente testata


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> None
> Sul ritorno si fece ampiamente i cazzi suoi, decidendo quando fosse ora di andare
> E levar le tende una volta che la squinzietta di turno fosse stata adeguatamente testata


Non mi pare proprio.
Circe teneva in ostaggio i suoi uomini e Calipso lo aveva stregato.
Uno che smolla due semidee per tornare dalla moglie (e dal trono) andrebbe messo sul piedistallo.
Io col cazzo che avrei smollato Calipso, che tra l'altro gli aveva promesso la vita eterna per cui figurati che cazzo gliene fregava del complesso di mezz'età. Circe pure pure, ma Calipso?


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi pare proprio.
> Circe teneva in ostaggio i suoi uomini e Calipso lo aveva stregato.
> Uno che smolla due semidee per tornare dalla moglie (e dal trono) andrebbe messo sul piedistallo.
> Io col cazzo che avrei smollato Calipso, che tra l'altro gli aveva promesso la vita eterna per cui figurati che cazzo gliene fregava del complesso di mezz'età. Circe pure pure, ma *Calipso*?


Eh vabbé dai, della versione moderna che certi uomini danno alle mogli (o anche viceversa, eh) per cui non volevo, mi è uscito da solo dai pantaloni nelle mani della pifferaia magica  ) ne vogliamo parlare? Se, poi, vogliamo credere alla "magia", o al fatto che il poveretto si scopasse una cattivona (eroe!!!!!  Non lo fece per sé, ma per i suoi compagni!), sai com'è, non so che dire.... . In alcuni capitoli (ora non ti so dire bene dove) Ulisse fa riferimento al tempo, proprio per "stringerlo", ed accelerare il suo ritorno a casa. Ma se la prese comunque ben comoda, e nel tragitto non si fece mancare nulla


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh vabbé dai, della versione moderna che certi uomini danno alle mogli (o anche viceversa, eh) per cui non volevo, mi è uscito da solo dai pantaloni nelle mani della pifferaia magica  ) ne vogliamo parlare? Se, poi, vogliamo credere alla "magia", o al fatto che il poveretto si scopasse una cattivona (eroe!!!!!  Non lo fece per sé, ma per i suoi compagni!), sai com'è, non so che dire.... . In alcuni capitoli (ora non ti so dire bene dove) Ulisse fa riferimento al tempo, proprio per "stringerlo", ed accelerare il suo ritorno a casa. Ma se la prese comunque ben comoda, e nel tragitto non si fece mancare nulla


Non te l'appoggio.
Ulisse è uno stereotipo, ovviamente. Incarna dei valori ben precisi.
Tra cui il bruciante desiderio di tornare a casa. Desiderio dal quale lo provano a distogliere pure con incantesimi e pozioni (e considera sempre che gli antichi, compresi i razionalissimi Greci erano superstiziosi a livelli che neanche la peggior vecchietta di paese dell'Ottocento) e nessuno ci riesce. Per l'epica greca è impensabile che un incantesimo scagliato da un semidio posta semplicemente essere annullato da un desiderio molto forte. Motivo per cui Odisseo rompe gli schemi anche in questo. 
Pensare a Penelope come una che si sia sminuita ad aspettare un uomo così è semplicemente follia.


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non te l'appoggio.
> Ulisse è uno stereotipo, ovviamente. Incarna dei valori ben precisi.
> Tra cui il bruciante desiderio di tornare a casa. Desiderio dal quale lo provano a distogliere pure con incantesimi e pozioni (e considera sempre che gli antichi, compresi i razionalissimi Greci erano superstiziosi a livelli che neanche la peggior vecchietta di paese dell'Ottocento) e nessuno ci riesce. Per l'epica greca è impensabile che un incantesimo scagliato da un semidio posta semplicemente essere annullato da un desiderio molto forte. Motivo per cui Odisseo rompe gli schemi anche in questo.
> Pensare a Penelope come una che si sia sminuita ad aspettare un uomo così è semplicemente follia.


Ma stai parlando di far la Penelope qui e ora, o sei talmente "dentro" a quel contesto da arrivare a dire che nel qui e ora è dato credere a stregonerie che portano il poveretto dentro viaggi interminabili nel sè profondo?


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io col cazzo che avrei smollato Calipso, che tra l'altro gli aveva promesso la vita eterna per cui figurati che cazzo gliene fregava del complesso di mezz'età. Circe pure pure, ma Calipso?


ero giovane, immaturo ed ancora un romanticone.
Ora, in piena crisi di mezza età, vorrei tanto tornare indietro e fare ben altre scelte.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma stai parlando di far la Penelope qui e ora, o sei talmente "dentro" a quel contesto da arrivare a dire che nel qui e ora è dato credere a stregonerie che portano il poveretto dentro viaggi interminabili nel sè profondo?


Guarda che parliamo di situazioni ideali, non di seghe mentali da gente che vive on-line.
Ma tu ci sei mai stata a lavorare 3 anni lontano da casa per portare i soldi a casa? Non dico a seguire un azienda in Cina, Ma anche solo a fare l'elettricista a Londra che fino a prima della brexit per tanti ragazzotti napoletani era l'alternativa alla camorra. Chiedi a @Pincopallista che vita fanno i camionisti che fanno le tratte lunghe.
La scopata la perdoni (o addirittura te ne fotti)
Il tradimento del progetto no.
Sennò vali davvero poco.
E con te chi ha scommesso su di te.

Poi che io nei panni di un re genio bello come il sole di mezz'etá mi ci ritrovi _ça va sans dire_


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ero giovane, immaturo ed ancora un romanticone.
> Ora, in piena crisi di mezza età, vorrei tanto tornare indietro e fare ben altre scelte.


Come tutti. Uomini e donne.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come tutti. Uomini e donne.


certo.
ma non a tutti viene data la possibilità della vita eterna.
ho perso il treno.

Ora mi consolo ora con la pasta patate e provola di Penelope.


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che parliamo di situazioni ideali, non di seghe mentali da gente che vive on-line.
> Ma tu ci sei mai stata a lavorare 3 anni lontano da casa per portare i soldi a casa? Non dico a seguire un azienda in Cina, Ma anche solo a fare l'elettricista a Londra che fino a prima della brexit per tanti ragazzotti napoletani era l'alternativa alla camorra. Chiedi a @Pincopallista che vita fanno i camionisti che fanno le tratte lunghe.
> La scopata la perdoni (o addirittura te ne fotti)
> Il tradimento del progetto no.
> ...



Ecco, appunto, che i sacrifici, se si fanno, si fanno in due. Evviva il pragmatismo! 
Non ho mai detto che assolutamente non capisco una che, trovandosi a casa praticamente da sola per gran parte dell'anno, non senta l'esigenza di colmare certi vuoti (o molto più probabilmente, di distrarsi un pò). Ho solo detto che la posso capire, ma sicuramente non le dico "brava!"
Sei TU che hai detto che in queste situazioni non ci si deve nemmeno sposare, o sbaglio?
Sei TU che hai detto che, al limite, ti sposeresti la gonza presa nella parrocchia da cornificare come se non ci fosse un domani, o sbaglio?
Sei TU che hai parlato di "valore" in capo a chi non ti molla, ma ti fa le corna (e disvalore se non lo fai), o sbaglio?

No perché non ci sto più a capire un cazzo!


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No perché non ci sto più a capire un cazzo!


vediamo di ripulire la questione sennè poi passano concetti ad cazzum tanto per cambiare


Foglia ha detto:


> ma sicuramente non le dico "brava!"


gli assoluti fanno male. aspettare chi vale poco, magari raccontandosela è il male assoluto. se aspetti uno di valore perchè mai te la dovresti cucire nel frattempo?


Foglia ha detto:


> Sei TU che hai detto che in queste situazioni non ci si deve nemmeno sposare, o sbaglio?


Occhio. Se fosse per me il matrimonio andrebbe sconsigliato a prescindere. La situazione che tu citi era quella strutturale di uno che tre quarti del tempo sta fuori, e in quel caso credo che le corna siano il minimo sindacale. Anzi, a voler essere sincero credo che si potrebbe benissimo stare fuori il 100% del tempo a far carriera e sposarsi a 50 anni. Tanto noi maschi non scadiamo.


Foglia ha detto:


> Sei TU che hai detto che, al limite, ti sposeresti la gonza presa nella parrocchia da cornificare come se non ci fosse un domani, o sbaglio?


Vedi sopra, se vuoi tutto certo che si.


Foglia ha detto:


> Sei TU che hai parlato di "valore" in capo a chi non ti molla, ma ti fa le corna (e disvalore se non lo fai), o sbaglio?


Certo. Chi baratta i sogni con la sicurezza mi piace poco in ogni contesto.


Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto, che i sacrifici, se si fanno, si fanno in due. Evviva il pragmatismo!


eh?


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> vediamo di ripulire la questione sennè poi passano concetti ad cazzum tanto per cambiare
> 
> gli assoluti fanno male. aspettare chi vale poco, magari raccontandosela è il male assoluto. *se aspetti uno di valore perchè mai te la dovresti cucire nel frattempo?*
> 
> ...


Hai una strana visione di ciò che è un matrimonio e un impegno, comunque l'importante in questi contesti è trovare la persona che la pensa nel tuo stesso modo. Sarà che certamente ho frequentato poca gente "di valore", ma a me sembra che i valori siano presi e completamente rovesciati. Ovviamente è la mia opinione, con regole simili eviterei di far famiglia con uno che mi dà per sicura, ma vuol andare in giro a "sognare". Mi sentirei decisamente.... di troppo  
A maggior ragione essendo magari 30enne e dovendo valutare di far famiglia con un 50enne che la pensa così.
Poi ripeto, il mondo è bello perché vario, per cui c'è posto anche per chi la pensa come te  , mentre per me quella sarebbe una sorta di condizione "scaduta" del matrimonio (nel senso magari post scoperta di corna con eventuale negoziazione atta a non far venire meno la famiglia). Ma il risultato di una fregatura, non certo la condizione desiderata.
Poi ripeto: alcuni senz'altro vi si troveranno anche bene, credo che la chiave del tutto stia nel far passare la scopata proprio come una questione fisiologica, come l'andare in bagno. Immagino eh, poi se dovesse essere qualcosa di diverso (ipotesi remotissima, eh, per quanto non impossibile) vorrei ben vedere come l'altro sarebbe felice di sapere che chi dorme con lui sta pensando non a dove metterlo la volta dopo, ma alla persona a cui lo ha messo. E lì, credo, inizierebbero i dolori, a prescindere dal "boia chi molla" il progetto


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai una strana visione di ciò che è un matrimonio e un impegno, comunque l'importante in questi contesti è trovare la persona che la pensa nel tuo stesso modo. Sarà che certamente ho frequentato poca gente "di valore", ma a me sembra che i valori siano presi e completamente rovesciati. Ovviamente è la mia opinione, con regole simili eviterei di far famiglia con uno che mi dà per sicura, ma vuol andare in giro a "sognare". Mi sentirei decisamente.... di troppo
> A maggior ragione essendo magari 30enne e dovendo valutare di far famiglia con un 50enne che la pensa così.
> Poi ripeto, il mondo è bello perché vario, per cui c'è posto anche per chi la pensa come te  , mentre per me quella sarebbe una sorta di condizione "scaduta" del matrimonio (nel senso magari post scoperta di corna con eventuale negoziazione atta a non far venire meno la famiglia). Ma il risultato di una fregatura, non certo la condizione desiderata.
> Poi ripeto: alcuni senz'altro vi si troveranno anche bene, credo che la chiave del tutto stia nel far passare la scopata proprio come una questione fisiologica, come l'andare in bagno. Immagino eh, poi se dovesse essere qualcosa di diverso (ipotesi remotissima, eh, per quanto non impossibile) vorrei ben vedere come l'altro sarebbe felice di sapere che chi dorme con lui sta pensando non a dove metterlo la volta dopo, ma alla persona a cui lo ha messo. E lì, credo, inizierebbero i dolori, a prescindere dal "boia chi molla" il progetto


La mia visione mica è così strana.
Le generazioni precedenti hanno dato per scontato che un uomo poteva far carriera appoggiando tutto sulla signora che stava a casa. Incluso sparire per anni. O lavorare 24/7. Mio padre, tranne quando scappavamo con tutta la famiglia per due mesi in Sardegna in vacanza, tornava tutti i giorni dall'ospedale ad ore improponibili, giusto giusto per rompere il cazzo, mentre mamma, tre zie, tata e nonne gestivano me, mio fratello e mia sorella oltre a svariati cugini.

Oggi questo discorso non si può più fare, semplicemente perché a meno che non ti sposi una donna proveniente da una di quelle culture che sono ancora arretrate di una generazione rispetto a noi, non hai avanti qualcuno che porta avanti un progetto a prescindere.

Motivo per cui no, se avessi deciso di lavorare sparendo all'estero per tre quarti del tempo col cazzo che mi sarei legato stabilmente a una persona.

E nel mio caso, un matrimonio con una workaholic peggio di me non ha retto nonostante la mole immane di soldi che ci abbiamo scaricato dentro.

La figlia sta da dio ed é stata preservata, motivo per cui non rimpiango i soldi che ho speso, ma l'amore tra me e mia moglie è bello che andato a farsi benedire, travolto dall'ansia di tenere le cose in equilibrio e rispettare la parità.

Con tutto l'affetto, il rispetto e i progetti che ancora ci legano, un rapporto così non può funzionare. Sarei indubbiamente stato molto più felice se invece di una donna in carriera con 3 lauree che parla sei lingue e tutti i giorni affronta questioni sanitarie che impattano su migliaia e migliaia di persone, mi fossi sposato la ragazza di buona famiglia di paese che si voleva sistemare.

Sicuramente l'avrei spiaccicata ma avrei avuto indubbiamente un modello di vita migliore.

E probabilmente avrei avuto la mia ex moglie come amante


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> credo che la chiave del tutto stia nel far passare la scopata proprio come una questione fisiologica, come l'andare in bagno.


 sei lontanissima, ma lontanissima.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Chiarisco il mio pensiero, dopo aver letto il grassetto. Guarda che anche per me è possibile (parlavo di fai da te mica per niente, l'altro giorno  ).
> 
> Però ripeto: non mi metterei mai nel ruolo di Penelope, in perenne attesa che lui "ritorni". Lui ci deve essere, in mille modi, e coi fatti. Se i fatti sono che non mi molla per tre mesi lasciandomi il problema di come sopravvivere, io ed i nostri figli, ebbene, questo è (per lo meno) un fatto
> Se lui quando c'è fisicamente.... c'è fisicamente, questo è un altro fatto
> ...


Però non è che Ulisse volesse andarsene, si era anche travestito per non andare in guerra. Poi sono stati gli dei, in particolare Poseidone, a farlo vagare. Quindi Penelope non aveva per niente accettato il ruolo di custode del focolare.
È pieno di marinai, militari, *emigrati*, attori e cantanti (da declinare anche al femminile) che viaggiano per lavoro. Perché mai dovrebbero rinunciare ad avere una famiglia?


----------



## Marinaio (23 Ottobre 2021)

Buonasera a tutti,dopo aver letto tutti i post,anche se non ci conosciamo di persona,almeno qui su un forum posso essere felice di dire che dall’imbarco che farò a metà novembre avrò una promozione,finalmente.Comunico a tutti che il confronto con lui l’ho avuto in questi giorni,da uomo a uomo,i soldi servivano per debiti di gioco che ha avuto e che ha.Ha confermato che si sono conosciuti su Facebook e poi ci ha provato,lo ammetto che qualche pugno lo abbiamo avuto entrambi, ma ha ammesso che non si sono mai visti,ovviamente io ancora oggi non credo ne a lui ne a Dragica.Dall’avvocato ci sono stato ben 2 volte,visto che abbiamo fatto il nautico insieme ed è un caro amico,il primo incontro è stato solo un’esposto della vicenda successa…il secondo incontro è stato cruciale per farmi capire tante cose, ma sono io che ho preso tempo.Ammetto che sto cercando una società di navigazione che fa solo l’Italia è con brevi contratti.Il mio lavoro mi tiene anche 6 mesi in mare e rimango anche 3-4 mesi a casa,dopo lo sbarco. Non faccio colpa ne a lei e ne a me, ma ribadisco che sapeva che tipo di lavoro facevo e che faccio,l’ho conosciuta mentre lei era in crociera,invitandola prima a ballare e poi la sera dopo a cena solo.Ci siamo rivisti dopo il mio sbarco e dopo un qualche mese ci siamo messi insieme,quindi sapeva e sa perfettamente che lavoro facevo e faccio ancora oggi.Dragica si avvicina a me in ogni momento,si è scusata più di una volta,ammetto che è diventata più affettuosa e più premurosa nei miei confronti e anche nei riguardi dei bimbi,sono io che giustamente sono freddo nei suoi confronti,l’ho persino respinta più di una volta,cosa che non è mai successa,conoscendola bene,come diciamo a Napoli è capatosta è testarda,ci riprova spesso, ma più di qualche effusione e qualche abbraccio non ottiene.Ha cambiato anche numero di cellulare e si è cancellata dai social,ma io non la credo per niente,ha smesso persino di fumare (beata lei).Con l’avvocato ho discusso di tutti i dettagli, ma al momento sono io che sto prendendo tempo,perché non so come comportarmi,soprattutto per i miei figli.Ma fra le tante cose che mi ha consigliato anche lui,l’importante è che ho separato i conti,il mio è in un’altra banca addirittura.L’ennesima cosa che non mi convince tanto è che visti i tempi che corrono,mi ha parlato di volersi mettere in aspettativa,per stare di più con i bimbi e magari andare a lavorare in un centro diagnostico invece dell’ospedale per cui lavora adesso…


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2021)

daje su


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Ottobre 2021)

daje va! Stai anna alla grande!


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> ha ammesso che non si sono mai visti


cioè 
pochi mesi fra social/telefonate
senza nemmeno vedersi 
e si è creato un legame così forte da arrivare a coprire con i soldi della propria famiglia i suoi debiti di gioco ?
mah


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> cioè
> pochi mesi fra social/telefonate
> senza nemmeno vedersi
> e si è creato un legame così forte da arrivare a coprire con i soldi della propria famiglia i suoi debiti di gioco ?
> mah


In effetti sentendo questa bugia io mi arrabbierei ancora di più perché continua a prendermi in giro.
Daiiii ! 
una volta scoperto tutto con tanto di soldi sottratti alla famiglia almeno che abbia il pudore di essere sincera.
Se non lo fa ( ad essere sincera), tranquillo che lo rifarà ( a tradire).
Anche se per assurdo lei non l’ha mai visto ( ma non ci credo assolutamente), pensa quanto possa essere affidabile una persona che sottrae questa somma alla famiglia per darli a uno mai visto per debiti di gioco. Roba da interdirla.
Comunque lui non ha nessuna colpa; non è che picchiarti con l’amante di turno di tua moglie puoi preservare la sua fedeltà.
Congratulazioni per la promozione e buona fortuna !


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ci sono pure altre cose che non tornano, secondo me.
I prelievi risalgono a fine luglio/primi di agosto, e ad ottobre i soldi stavano ancora nel tabernacolo 

Non è che per caso lei ha subito un ricatto da parte di lui? Una roba del tipo "se non mi dai 10k io svelo a tuo marito ben altri "altarini" "?

La qual cosa mi sembrerebbe più plausibile di tutte le scuse accampate fino ad ora, poi quando si è accorto che il marito ha saputo qualcosa e ha approfondito, si è tirato giustamente indietro non perché colto dal rimorso, ma perché l'estorsione è un reato.

Questo spiegherebbe anche perché lei, a fronte di quello che può sembrare un invaghimento, a conti fatti (cioé ai suoi inviti espliciti) abbia opposto di essere sposata. Si è sentita ricattabile (quindi lo avrà tenuto buono), ma allo stesso tempo si è premurata di negare di avere avuto incontri a sfondo sessuale con lui.

(Foglia investigatrice !  Ovviamente la mia è solo un'ipotesi....  )


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Fai bene a non essere convinto. Si sta organizzando per guadagnare meno nell'ottica della separazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> cioè
> pochi mesi fra social/telefonate
> senza nemmeno vedersi
> e si è creato un legame così forte da arrivare a coprire con i soldi della propria famiglia i suoi debiti di gioco ?
> mah


Te ne stupiresti. La manipolazione è una bella bestia possibilissimo che la storia dei debiti di gioco siano una scusa che lui ha raccontato a lei


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Te ne stupiresti. La manipolazione è una bella bestia possibilissimo che la storia dei debiti di gioco siano una scusa che lui ha raccontato a lei


però farsi manipolare fino a questo punto via social e senza, come dice lei, essersi mai visti  mi farebbe concludere di avere al mio fianco una persona estremamente plagiabile.
Considererei più fattibile l'idea che si siano sentiti in qualche modo per concordare una versione platonica/epistolare della relazione.

 Sempre che nn sia tutto inventato eh...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2021)

E se invece si trattasse di un ricatto legato al lavoro di lei?


----------



## Lara3 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se invece si trattasse di un ricatto legato al lavoro di lei?


Hai visto troppi film  
Se ho capito bene fa l’infermiera.
Lavora in ospedale. 
Per cosa può essere ricattata una dipendente dell’ospedale ?
Dai, una si fa un giro di piacere e spunta fuori il ricatto in ospedale


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se invece si trattasse di un ricatto legato al lavoro di lei?


Per me non è così remota la possibilità del ricatto, ma a sfondo sessuale   

Del tipo che lei gli abbia mandato qualche foto, magari ci sia stato qualche incontro (e lui l'abbia filmata), roba così.
E questo spiegherebbe certe frasi scritte su wapp anche di lui (non ho problemi a parlare a tuo marito), e certe reazioni di lei (che si è ben guardata dal dire a Marinaio i motivi "credibili" di 10k euro prelevati in contanti  , e non sapeva più che scusa inventare. Tra l'altro, nella scala delle "scuse", non è che programmare un viaggio insieme a lui sia più "lieve" di pagare debiti di gioco....). Ma poi, anche se fosse stata manipolata da lui per coprire i suoi debiti, se sei convinta di dargli quei soldi, li prelevi, e glieli dai  Che senso avrebbe prelevarli a luglio/agosto e averli ancora lì a distanza di due mesi?

Che senso avrebbe dire a uno "non so resisterti, ma non posso" praticamente in contemporanea al prelievo?

Poi lui che doveva parlare al marito, di che gli doveva parlare? Del fatto che non c'è stato nulla? Che la aveva convinta a dargli 10k?
Lei che voleva mantenere infognata la cosa, e l'amante che si offre di parlare al marito?????
E' evidente che sia lei che il suo bello stiano facendo marcia indietro.

Altro che film, questi son gialli!!!!! 

Comunque l'ipotesi di un ricatto di questo tipo non è poi così remota, eh.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> però farsi manipolare fino a questo punto via social e senza, come dice lei, essersi mai visti  mi farebbe concludere di avere al mio fianco una persona estremamente plagiabile.
> Considererei più fattibile l'idea che si siano sentiti in qualche modo per concordare una versione platonica/epistolare della relazione.
> 
> Sempre che nn sia tutto inventato eh...


Io mi gioco la carta di lui truffatore di professione.


----------



## Marinaio (25 Ottobre 2021)

Buongiorno.Io non credo ne a lui e ne a lei,che non si sono mai visti,che hanno parlato solo per 3-4 mesi e francamente manco dei debiti di gioco.Al ricatto sul lavoro manco ci credo,perché per me sarebbe praticamente impossibile.Forse è stata ricattata per le foto che si sono scambiati? Ma non so dirlo manco io…inventata la storia di tutti e due? Non credo,le foto ci sono state e anche molte chiamate e videochiamate,messaggi whatsapp a tutte le ore del giorno.Lo so che ho sbagliato a fare a pugni, ma volevo proprio vedere dove voleva arrivare, visto che è venuto addirittura a sfidarmi,mentre ero seduto a bere una birra per cavoli miei…non è che facendo a pugni riacquisto fiducia in lei,anche perché ormai non la riacquisto più,per come sono fatto io…mi sono sentito tradito,oltraggiato e mi sento ancora così.Ovviamente per me,di tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme è crollato tutto, anche se quello che ha fatto lei può sembrare banale.Comunque non so come comportarmi ma solo perché ci sono i bambini,alla fine ne risentirebbero loro,mi serve ancora tempo per questo.Delle conseguenze che ne verranno me ne farò una ragione,così come quello che ci sarà da affrontare.


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Io non credo ne a lui e ne a lei,che non si sono mai visti,che hanno parlato solo per 3-4 mesi e francamente manco dei debiti di gioco.Al ricatto sul lavoro manco ci credo,perché per me sarebbe praticamente impossibile.Forse è stata ricattata per le foto che si sono scambiati? Ma non so dirlo manco io…inventata la storia di tutti e due? Non credo,le foto ci sono state e anche molte chiamate e videochiamate,messaggi whatsapp a tutte le ore del giorno.Lo so che ho sbagliato a fare a pugni, ma volevo proprio vedere dove voleva arrivare, visto che è venuto addirittura a sfidarmi,mentre ero seduto a bere una birra per cavoli miei…non è che facendo a pugni riacquisto fiducia in lei,anche perché ormai non la riacquisto più,per come sono fatto io…mi sono sentito tradito,oltraggiato e mi sento ancora così.Ovviamente per me,di tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme è crollato tutto, anche se quello che ha fatto lei può sembrare banale.Comunque non so come comportarmi ma solo perché ci sono i bambini,alla fine ne risentirebbero loro,mi serve ancora tempo per questo.Delle conseguenze che ne verranno me ne farò una ragione,così come quello che ci sarà da affrontare.


per come sta evolvendo la situazione, non escluderei nemmeno che il ganzo di tua moglie ti denunci per percosse, se non per lesioni


----------



## void (25 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buongiorno.Io non credo ne a lui e ne a lei,che non si sono mai visti,che hanno parlato solo per 3-4 mesi e francamente manco dei debiti di gioco.Al ricatto sul lavoro manco ci credo,perché per me sarebbe praticamente impossibile.Forse è stata ricattata per le foto che si sono scambiati? Ma non so dirlo manco io…inventata la storia di tutti e due? Non credo,le foto ci sono state e anche molte chiamate e videochiamate,messaggi whatsapp a tutte le ore del giorno.Lo so che ho sbagliato a fare a pugni, ma volevo proprio vedere dove voleva arrivare, visto che è venuto addirittura a sfidarmi,mentre ero seduto a bere una birra per cavoli miei…non è che facendo a pugni riacquisto fiducia in lei,anche perché ormai non la riacquisto più,per come sono fatto io…mi sono sentito tradito,oltraggiato e mi sento ancora così.Ovviamente per me,di tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme è crollato tutto, anche se quello che ha fatto lei può sembrare banale.Comunque non so come comportarmi ma solo perché ci sono i bambini,alla fine ne risentirebbero loro,mi serve ancora tempo per questo.Delle conseguenze che ne verranno me ne farò una ragione,così come quello che ci sarà da affrontare.


Ma non avevi scritto che lei ha ammesso che si sono visti due volte, di mattina con la scusa del lavoro?


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Lo so che ho sbagliato a fare a pugni


se non ti denuncia sarà solo perchè anche lui, se sta ricattando, ha di che preoccuparsi.
Mai venire alle mani.

mi hai fatto ricordare di una volta, ad una cena.
Un mio (ex) amico, complice l'aver alzato troppo il gomito,  mise da sotto il tavolo le mani sulla coscia di mia moglie.
Ricordo che notai in mia moglie un cambio di umore drastico.
Le chiesi pure perchè fosse incapace di divertirsi nemmeno fra amici.
Poi in auto mi disse tutto.
Che aveva allungato le mani e che aveva proposto anche altre cose....senza dirmi cosa...ma facile da indovinare..
Non mi aveva detto niente al momento perchè temeva una mia reazione violenta.

Come al solito la lascio al portone per andare a mettere l'auto in garage.
Invece, giro l'auto e vado sotto al suo palazzo.
Citofono e lo faccio scendere.
Avevo il sangue che bolliva. Stavo come la pentola a pressione con la valvola chiusa.
Lo sbatto al muro con una mano in gola e gli dico che se si permette anche solo di accostarsi finisce molto male.
Sembrava un cretino per come balbettava scusandosi..che non sapeva cosa gli fosse venuto.
Il tutto mentre il mio cellulare squillava con il numero di casa poichè mia moglie aveva capito il perchè del mio ritardo per mettere solo l'auto in garage.

Cercavo in lui una minima reazione, un cazzo di pretesto, per mollare il freno e sfogarmi.
meno male che non arrivò.
Ci vuole poco a passare un guaio, grosso, quando si arriva alle mani.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non so, probabilmente non lo avrebbe manco saputo. Il punto è che Ulisse tornò per scelta , lei semplicemente RESTO' dove era. Ferma ad aspettare. Lui in ogni caso visse la sua intensamente lontano da casa, lei rimase in un angosciante limbo di attesa. Se gli "equilibri" relazionali son questi, altro che problemi di castità, direi che lo scopare in sé sarebbe l'ultimo dei problemi, realizzando di aver nel frattempo gettato al vento la vita per (la memoria di) un altro


I Proci miravano al regno.  Penelope era lo strumento per arrivarci.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se non ti denuncia sarà solo perchè anche lui, se sta ricattando, ha di che preoccuparsi.
> Mai venire alle mani.
> 
> mi hai fatto ricordare di una volta, ad una cena.
> ...


E tua moglie si è sentita gratificata dalla tua difesa della proprietà?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2021)

Come ci si confida qui, può accadere che altri si confino con estranei su fb, in un rapporto che percepiscono di fiducia reciproca.
È una cosa incauta, se le confidenze danno materiale per poter essere ricattati.


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tua moglie si è sentita gratificata dalla tua difesa della proprietà?


c'entra molto relativamente questo discorso.   sono dinamiche tra maschi che tu non sai capire e non solo perchè sei una donna.

in ogni caso, ci sono anche donne che apprezzano ste cose



Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ci si confida qui, può accadere che altri si confino con estranei su fb, in un rapporto che percepiscono di fiducia reciproca.
> È una cosa incauta, se le confidenze danno materiale per poter essere ricattati.


Tradinet esiste anche perchè determinate cose sono difficili, se non impossibili, da dire in casa o anche agli amici più stretti.   certo prudenza vorrebbe che non ci si lasciasse andare ai segreti di famiglia


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'entra molto relativamente questo discorso.   sono dinamiche tra maschi che tu non sai capire e non solo perchè sei una donna.
> 
> in ogni caso, ci sono anche donne che apprezzano ste cose
> 
> ...


Infatti ho chiesto se la moglie ha apprezzato.


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tua moglie si è sentita gratificata dalla tua difesa della proprietà?


Non è mia proprietà.
Non lo è lei come non lo è nessuno per nessuno.
Non è scema come dal tuo commento vuoi, e nemmeno tanto velatamente, concludere.

Non mi ha riferito quello che era successo per farsi difendere. 
Cosa che, e non avevo dubbi, ha saputo fare bene da sola.
Era per farmi sapere che razza di persona avessi fra gli amici.

A me è salito il sangue alla testa perchè trovo schifoso un comportamento del genere.
Un modo di approcciare così mi lascia sempre il dubbio che se, in generale, non ci fosse il compagno/marito dell'oggetto delle tue attentzioni che fai?
Ti prendi altre libertà?
Metti in atto ben più pesanti molestie?

Se tu ci vuoi dare all'episodio questa interpretazione, del maschio alfa che va a pisciare nei 4 vertici per delimitare il suo quadrato di territorio ti sei sbagliata.
Visto che Marinaio alle mani ci è arrivato, ho semplicemente condiviso come preso dall'ira puoi facilmente fare una cazzata per poi pentirtene.

ah, mia moglie non ha mai saputo cosa ho fatto.
perchè lo ritenevo/ritengo sbagliato e perchè non volevo si sentisse in colpa per avermelo detto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ah, mia moglie non ha mai saputo cosa ho fatto.
> perchè lo ritenevo/ritengo sbagliato e perchè non volevo si sentisse in colpa per avermelo detto.


Nel post precedente hai scritto che mentre lo mettevi al muro il tuo cell suonava...la chiamata proveniva dal numero di casa tua...da tua moglie che aveva capito il motivo del tuo ritardo nel parcheggiare l auto...

Quindi che le hai raccontato?
Che eri a prendere le sigarette?


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non è mia proprietà.
> Non lo è lei come non lo è nessuno per nessuno.
> Non è scema come dal tuo commento vuoi, e nemmeno tanto velatamente, concludere.
> 
> ...


se tua moglie non è scema non ha bisogno che tu le dia conferma.   lo immagina bene che non sei andato a chiedere conto del 6-1 a Bodo e che se non ci sono state rappresaglie, vuol dire che ti sei mosso nei limiti


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nel post precedente hai scritto che mentre lo mettevi al muro il tuo cell suonava...la chiamata proveniva dal numero di casa tua...da tua moglie che aveva capito il motivo del tuo ritardo nel parcheggiare l auto...
> 
> Quindi che le hai raccontato?
> Che eri a prendere le sigarette?


Chiamava proprio perchè preoccupata che potessi essere andato da lui
E certamente ne ha avuto conferma al mio primo "niente" come risposta a cosa avessi fatto in quei minuti. 
Io non le ho mai dato conferma.
Lei non ha più chiesto perchè inutile.
Lei non ha più rivolto nemmeno la parola a quel cretino. 



perplesso ha detto:


> vuol dire che ti sei mosso nei limiti


ma si.
alla fine non è successo niente.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tua moglie si è sentita gratificata dalla tua difesa della proprietà?


Vivendo per sentito dire (cit.)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non è mia proprietà.
> Non lo è lei come non lo è nessuno per nessuno.
> Non è scema come dal tuo commento vuoi, e nemmeno tanto velatamente, concludere.
> 
> ...


Capito


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non è mia proprietà.
> Non lo è lei come non lo è nessuno per nessuno.
> Non è scema come dal tuo commento vuoi, e nemmeno tanto velatamente, concludere.
> 
> ...


Io su questo discorso non ti appoggio. Se ci provi con la donna mia davanti a me, il messaggio non è per la donna mia, e per me. Mi stai sfidando.


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io su questo discorso non ti appoggio. Se ci provi con la donna mia davanti a me, il messaggio non è per la donna mia, e per me. Mi stai sfidando.


certo che stai sfidando anche me...
ma questo per l'inevitabile rischio collaterale da prendersi per raggiungere l'obiettivo.

oltre a quello di potersi prendere una bella cinquina in faccia davanti a tutti.
e la poi erano uccelli amari....può succedere di tutto


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> certo che stai sfidando anche me...
> ma questo per l'inevitabile rischio collaterale da prendersi per raggiungere l'obiettivo.
> 
> oltre a quello di potersi prendere una bella cinquina in faccia davanti a tutti.
> e la poi erano uccelli amari....può succedere di tutto


Non so se sia un inevitabile rischio collaterale.
Credo faccia parte totalmente del gioco.
In fin dei conti in una sfida c'è sempre chi vince. E vincere dà soddisfazione.


----------



## bull63 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Se metti in fila i comportamenti della moglie 
1- Instaurare relazione con l'amante
2- Prelievo contante
3-Aspettativa dal lavoro
4--Decisone di lasciare l'attuale posto di lavoro
Deduco che ha avuto un problema importante sul lavoro, probabilmente voleva tacitare qualcuno col denaro e non c'è riuscita, l'ambiente di lavoro è diventato invivibile e ha trovato conforto in una relazione extra.


----------



## Ulisse (26 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se sia un inevitabile rischio collaterale.
> Credo faccia parte totalmente del gioco.
> In fin dei conti in una sfida c'è sempre chi vince. E vincere dà soddisfazione.


certo che inevitabile.
Se tampini una non libera devi fare i conti anche con l'altro
non vedo alternative


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> certo che inevitabile.
> Se tampini una non libera devi fare i conti anche con l'altro
> non vedo alternative


Quante tradite conosci che sono andate a inveire contro l’amante?


----------



## Ulisse (26 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quante tradite conosci che sono andate a inveire contro l’amante?


inveire a quale scopo?

comunque probabilmente non ci siamo capiti.
Insidiare una persona significa anche sfidare chi questa tiene ufficialmente al suo fianco.
Ecco perchè, per me, inevitabilmente sfidi anche l'altro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> inveire a quale scopo?
> 
> comunque probabilmente non ci siamo capiti.
> Insidiare una persona significa anche sfidare chi questa tiene ufficialmente al suo fianco.
> Ecco perchè, per me, inevitabilmente sfidi anche l'altro


Tu non sei mai andato con la morosa/moglie di un amico?mai?
Nemmeno da ragazzo?


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu non sei mai andato con la morosa/moglie di un amico?mai?
> Nemmeno da ragazzo?


non è che sia una legge della termodinamica farsi la fidanzata o la moglie di un amico.....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che sia una legge della termodinamica farsi la fidanzata o la moglie di un amico.....


No... assolutamente...
Però capita e di frequente...


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No... assolutamente...
> Però capita e di frequente...


che capiti, non ne dubito, che sia frequente è opinabile.   ed in ogni caso, la questione una volta tanto è complessa


----------



## FataIgnorante (26 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che sia una legge della termodinamica farsi la fidanzata o la moglie di un amico.....


Magari un equazione.... un multiverso...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> inveire a quale scopo?
> 
> comunque probabilmente non ci siamo capiti.
> Insidiare una persona significa anche sfidare chi questa tiene ufficialmente al suo fianco.
> Ecco perchè, per me, inevitabilmente sfidi anche l'altro


Io ho conosciuto delle amanti professionali, nel senso che dai tredici anni hanno provato interesse solo per maschi che avevano una ragazza/donna. Ovvero non era una situazione sfortunata, come può capitare di trovarsi, ma una costanza delle loro relazioni.
Sospetto fortemente che fossero cresciute in una relazione famigliare in cui si triangolava e cercavano di prevalere ricreando una situazione simile.
Quindi in qualche modo sfidavano la donna. Ma non conosco nessuna tradita che abbia cercato o accettato una sfida diretta. 
Invece ho visto molti uomini considerarla una questione da risolvere tra loro.
Del resto chi ha figli avrà visto i bambini chiedere al papà di fare la lotta e le bambine invece assumere atteggiamenti seduttivi.
Una minima consapevolezza di ciò che si sta facendo può venire utile.


----------



## Ulisse (26 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu non sei mai andato con la morosa/moglie di un amico?mai?
> Nemmeno da ragazzo?


mogli di amici mai
e non perchè mi sia indifferente il fascino che diverse di loro hanno.

da ragazzo non conta...sono state cretinate durate quanto la luce nelle scale.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu non sei mai andato con la morosa/moglie di un amico?mai?
> Nemmeno da ragazzo?


di partenza no: di solito diventiamo amici dopo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> di partenza no: di solito diventiamo amici dopo


Beh un modo come un altro per fare amicizia


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2021)

novità?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (17 Novembre 2021)

Si, è affondata la nave. 
Un minuto di silenzio


----------



## Marinaio (6 Dicembre 2021)

Buonasera,no non siamo affondati…il primo a saperlo ero io,visto che sono imbarcato.Facciamo Nord Europa-West Africa…e non ho molto tempo per scrivere,appena posso vi aggiornerò


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buonasera,no non siamo affondati…il primo a saperlo ero io,visto che sono imbarcato.Facciamo Nord Europa-West Africa…e non ho molto tempo per scrivere,appena posso vi aggiornerò


Buona navigazione


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Dicembre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buonasera,no non siamo affondati…il primo a saperlo ero io,visto che sono imbarcato.Facciamo Nord Europa-West Africa…e non ho molto tempo per scrivere,appena posso vi aggiornerò


Ti aspettiamo! Che il DAJE sia con te!


----------



## desire.vodafone (17 Dicembre 2021)

@Marinaio
Ho letto i tuoi post e probabilmente quello che ti scrivo è già stato detto da altri. 
Posso parlarti sia dal lato di crisi di coppia (non ho figli, non sono sposato, ma sono dentro una relazione ora complicata da oltre 16 anni) sia da lato "chattatore" che abborda (o almeno ci provo ) anche donne impegnate.
Intanto complimenti per la tua carriera, i soldi non faranno la felicità ma aiutano... Di contro per quei biglietti colorati hai impostato la tua vita sul lavoro.
Siamo più o meno coetanei, io ho qualche anno in più, in casa sono presente ... Ma con gli anni i problemi arrivano, nel mio caso lato "letto".
Ora dipende dalla donna, generalmente parlando però la vedo dura stare a "secco" per mesi e mesi.
Anche nel tuo caso, dici di essere sempre stato fedele, e ci sta... Però cazzo ti sei passato anche tu una vita ad ammazzarti di seghe (non che ci sia nulla di male eh).
Comunque il vero problema è la "noia" che si crea nella coppia, è fisiologica... Dopo 10 e passa anni ci sta.
La cosa grave della tua vicenda è il cash "rubato" che da a pensare che dietro c'era qualche "progetto". Ma vabbè, si parla di 10k, un bel bottino ma nulla di che.
Già sai che se ti dividi dovrai uscire fuori casa, e mantenere ugualmente la baracca.
Personalmente con il lavoro che fai non puoi pensare di essere coperto in tua assenza. Si ok investigatori etc... Lo fece mia mamma con mio papà  si sono divisi.
Se la storia è cosi articolata, soldi etc... Darei per scontato che si sono fatti delle belle scopate. 
Nelle mie peripezie sulle chat ti confido che c'è un mondo li dentro. Anche donne impegnate ovviamente, anche se non è così frequente.
Giorni fa ho fatto colpo su una donna, qualche anno più giovane. Non so se quello che scrivo sia realtà perché le donne sulle chat raccontano quello che vogliono. 
È mamma, una figlia over 10, sposata da 12 e un marito che sicuramente mantiene la baracca, penso anche benino.
Lei è spesso sola, o comunque ha tanto tempo libero.
Dice di non aver ancora avuto esperienze extra, è molto cauta e riservata. Siamo su telegram, e ci sentiamo quotidianamente. Io sto provando a convincerla di vederci. Ma appunto ha tanti dubbi etc..
È chiaro che se ci si vede si scopa... Lei dice di avere ancora rapporti con il marito ma è insoddisfatta... Se non sarò io prima o poi se la scopa qualcun'altro...


----------



## Marinaio (24 Dicembre 2021)

Buonasera e buona vigilia a tutti.Desire.Vodafone,non preoccuparti ho anche io le mie esperienze,quando ero su navi da crociera ne ho fatte passare tante in cabina,la divisa aiuta molto.Indubbiamente il mio lavoro è un sacrificio per tutti,me compreso,di famiglia siamo tutti marittimi,chi come me in Marina Mercantile e altri parenti in Marina Militare.Assolutamente,i soldi servono, ma ammetto che in fondo ho sbagliato anche io a pensare alla carriera,infatti sono fra i 30 comandanti più giovani d’Italia,anche se al momento navigo ancora sotto bandiera straniera,ma lavoreremo anche su quello. Non metto in dubbio che senza la presenza fisica è difficile tirare avanti, ma a Napoli diciamo anche senza soldi, non si cantano messe…e purtroppo la signora è abituata ad un tenore di vita alto ormai…francamente ancora oggi non ho capito a cosa servissero quei soldi, ma comincio a pensare tante cose.Poi quando sbarco,risolvo tutto con l’avvocato.


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2021)

di marinai napoletani ne ho incontrati parecchi sulle navi sembrate una corporazione   e mi auguro che  non tutte le mogli siano o si comportano come la tua  perchè allora mi chiedo  che si sposano a fare un uomo che per dare il mangiare alla famiglia si fa  mesi  e anni lontano da casa ?
capisco la loro sofferenza come anche quella degli uomini ,  ricordate il vecchio detto sempre attuale ? Un marinaio ha una donna in ogni porto .
Se fossi così allora fanno bene  le mogli a comportarsi così , intendo fatevi una domanda  , sono io senza colpa ? . 
Intendo ho tradito ?


----------



## desire.vodafone (25 Dicembre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buonasera e buona vigilia a tutti.Desire.Vodafone,non preoccuparti ho anche io le mie esperienze,quando ero su navi da crociera ne ho fatte passare tante in cabina,la divisa aiuta molto.Indubbiamente il mio lavoro è un sacrificio per tutti,me compreso,di famiglia siamo tutti marittimi,chi come me in Marina Mercantile e altri parenti in Marina Militare.Assolutamente,i soldi servono, ma ammetto che in fondo ho sbagliato anche io a pensare alla carriera,infatti sono fra i 30 comandanti più giovani d’Italia,anche se al momento navigo ancora sotto bandiera straniera,ma lavoreremo anche su quello. Non metto in dubbio che senza la presenza fisica è difficile tirare avanti, ma a Napoli diciamo anche senza soldi, non si cantano messe…e purtroppo la signora è abituata ad un tenore di vita alto ormai…francamente ancora oggi non ho capito a cosa servissero quei soldi, ma comincio a pensare tante cose.Poi quando sbarco,risolvo tutto con l’avvocato.


Scusa se chiedo, ma giusto per capire visto che le relazioni di coppia non sono mai di parte. O almeno è quello che credo.
Tu parli di aver avuto esperienze pre matrimonio oppure durante il matrimonio? 
Personalmente stando lontano mesi e mesi ci sta che uno trovi sollievo con altre donne.
Se così non fosse, temo tu abbia (come anche in parte ha fatto il sottoscritto) sopravvalutato il matrimonio, perché culturalmente ci hanno venduto che "bisogna" essere fedeli per sempre... Cosa obbiettivamente difficile. Soprattutto in un contesto come il tuo.
Se hai soldi da spendere per/con le donne sicuramente è tutto in discesa...  ma apparentemente, perché vieni "selezionato" per soldi e status. È brutto da dire, ma è cosi... Soprattutto se ti punti la tipa (più) giovane e figa, e se ti poni come "provider".
Personalmente non amo ostentare, anche il poco che possiedo (che per alcune potrebbe anche essere molto). Però vabbè ognuno usa le armi che meglio conosce e può sfruttare.
Ti posso raccontare un aneddoto fresco fresco, che in parte mi ricorda la tua storia ma da lato moglie e amico.
Mi è capitato nell'ultimo anno (come molti/e causa restrizioni e lockdown) di bazzicare su chat di incontri. Tra le varie, qualche giorno fa mi contatta una donna under 40, sposata con figlio. Una bella donna, lo ammetto. Che ha quindi subito attirato la mia curiosità.
Ora ammesso e concesso che sulla carta pure io mi troverei più a mio agio con donna impegnata, principalmente perché tra "simili" si ha più comprensione delle possibilità e necessità della controparte.
Comunque, lei è ovviamente "mantenuta", fa la mamma. Il marito lavora, e visto che il figlio cresce lei si ritrova con tempo libero, dove è sola.
Inutile dire che, pur andando ancora a letto con il marito, questo non la soddisfa. Probabilmente anche il marito si è rotto, dopo 14 anni la monotonia arriva.
Una donna, mamma, magari ancora piacente e "biricchina" ad un certo punto comincia a guardarsi intorno, chi nella vita di tutti i giorni (ora più complicato conoscere gente fuori, inoltre caratterialmente devi essere predisposta) chi con altre dinamiche (chat).
Be' per fartela breve ci sentiamo tutti i giorni. 
L'idea è di vedersi dopo le ferie. Ovviamente non per bere un caffè.
Quello che voglio dire è che sono cose che succedono, è fisiologico. Come uomini (e donne) questa cosa va digerita. 
Tra l'altro in una situazione come la tua, con mesi e mesi di libertà, non voglio metterti una pulce nell'orecchio ma metterei in conto che tua moglie abbia avuto più valvole di sfogo in questi anni. La mossa che ha fatto tua moglie mi sembra l azzardo di una donna che sa come muoversi in certi contesti.
Dico questo per i 10k, singifica era un rapporto che era già andato oltre il sesso. 
Il sesso è il collante che porta una donna/uomo sposato a tradire. Tu apparentemente non hai scoperto sesso, ma hai scoperto un buco da 10k, per arrivare li significa che c'era già una bella intesa di coppia. Dei progetti, anche se 10k sono tanti ma non ci fai un cazzo.
Ripeto se ti può essere d'aiuto, quando conosci una donna che cerca direttamente o indirettamente sesso, su quello "lavori" ad entrambe le parti non interessa che lavoro fai, quale macchina guidi etc... Tanto il rapporto si consuma in una stanza di hotel, si condivide l'essenza di quello che siamo e non quello che possiamo permetterci con i nostri soldi. Per alcuni versi è un rapporto più trasparente e cristallino del matrimonio.


----------



## desire.vodafone (25 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> di marinai napoletani ne ho incontrati parecchi sulle navi sembrate una corporazione   e mi auguro che  non tutte le mogli siano o si comportano come la tua  perchè allora mi chiedo  che si sposano a fare un uomo che per dare il mangiare alla famiglia si fa  mesi  e anni lontano da casa ?
> capisco la loro sofferenza come anche quella degli uomini ,  ricordate il vecchio detto sempre attuale ? Un marinaio ha una donna in ogni porto .
> Se fossi così allora fanno bene  le mogli a comportarsi così , intendo fatevi una domanda  , sono io senza colpa ? .
> Intendo ho tradito ?


Senza prendere il marinaio... Possiamo ritrovarci in altro mare anche sul continente...se la situazione di coppia si è "fisssata" poco conta se sei in alto mare o a 2km da casa... Tanto torni a casa e ti ritrovi nella stessa situazione di una caserma militare. Poco sesso o comunque poco gratificante, per una o entrambe le parti.

Li si arriva, anche abbastanza in fretta in un rapporto di coppia normale, 2 o 3 anni. Forse prima. Va accettato.

Io ho un amico che evidentemente a livello inconscio questa cosa l'ha registrata e le sue storie durano appunto max 3 anni circa... Quando la passione finisce, si divide. 

Se invece come me finisci nella lunga relazione o matrimonio, sia uomo che donna dovrebbero essere liberi di "stare bene".


----------



## Marinaio (25 Dicembre 2021)

Buonasera,no a dire la verità,mi sono calmato quando mi fidanzai con lei,anche perché all’epoca la società dove lavoravo passò ad altro armatore è decisi di cambiare,quindi dal ramo passeggeri,sono passato a grandi portacontainer e superpetroliere,di conseguenza senza donne a bordo…qui siamo in 28,su una nave passeggeri eravamo anche 1100 persone di equipaggio tra cui molte donne.Condivido pienamente il tuo script,perché effettivamente non è facile stare lontano per tanto tempo, ma Napoli non offre molti sbocchi lavorativi,poi diciamo che noi,già di famiglia l’abbiamo nel sangue,posso dire tranquillamente che una storica società di navigazione napoletana ex statale è quasi stata fondata da noi…Sinceramente,arrivati a questo punto,mi interessa soltanto del bene dei miei figli, non è un problema lasciare casa o il mantenimento, non so a lei cosa passa per la testa, ma posso dire che stare solo a scrutare il mare e l’orizzonte a me ha fatto capire tante cose.Il detto una donna a ogni porto,oggi non vale più di tanto,anzi vale solo in quei porti di quei paesi dove veramente c’è la miseria…che purtroppo i miei occhi vedono spesso…Poi un’altra cosa,vedi che alle volte,anche l’occhio vuole la sua parte…alle volte guidare una Mercedes o una Audi può aiutare tanto a fare la scappatella…parlo per esperienza personale…ammetto di aver avuto occasioni con donne più giovani di me,ma di aver sempre detto che magari a bordo facevo il cuoco oppure il cameriere…una volta a Genova mi è venuta male però,era una della nostra commerciale e io all’epoca ero 1 ufficiale..me la trovai nel mio ufficio e quando mi vide e mi riconobbe…io la presi a ridere..lei la prese molto male… e mi mandò a quel paese.Comunque sia,alla fine ho deciso che quando sbarco ne parlerò con il mio avvocato, non mi interessa cosa ha fatto o meno, ma solo di mettere fine a tutto ciò.


----------



## desire.vodafone (26 Dicembre 2021)

Eh con dinamiche e con una realtà differente ma hai più o meno fatto come me per anni: i propri doveri senza pensare minimamente a te stesso.
La nostra cultura ci suggerisce di non cercare compagnia fuori dal matrimonio etc... E tu lavorando come un mulo hai stretto i denti, lei stando a casa a fare un cazzo... Ha aperto le gambe.
Io non me ne farei una colpa, in parte nemmeno a lei. Alla fine un rapporto duraturo dove sono coinvolti pure dei figli non può vertere su gelosie.
Bisogna avere la forza di chiudere un occhio, ovviamente nel rispetto reciproco.... Cosa che nel tuo caso ok non si è verificata.
Quindi sicuramente mi tutelerei a livello economico, e preserverei l'ambiente casalingo. Quindi no estranei in casa tua, se tu o lei volete scopare si fa fuori.
Oppure ti separi, e poco cambia dalla situazione sopra citata se non per i tuoi figli.
Ma anche li nulla di male, io sono figlio di separati... Si sopravvive tranquillamente se non ci si fa la guerra.
Io mi concentrerei su te stesso, visto che sono anni che lavori e ti sei sacrificato. Goditela.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buonasera,no a dire la verità,mi sono calmato quando mi fidanzai con lei,anche perché all’epoca la società dove lavoravo passò ad altro armatore è decisi di cambiare,quindi dal ramo passeggeri,sono passato a grandi portacontainer e superpetroliere,di conseguenza senza donne a bordo…qui siamo in 28,su una nave passeggeri eravamo anche 1100 persone di equipaggio tra cui molte donne.Condivido pienamente il tuo script,perché effettivamente non è facile stare lontano per tanto tempo, ma Napoli non offre molti sbocchi lavorativi,poi diciamo che noi,già di famiglia l’abbiamo nel sangue,posso dire tranquillamente che una storica società di navigazione napoletana ex statale è quasi stata fondata da noi…Sinceramente,arrivati a questo punto,mi interessa soltanto del bene dei miei figli, non è un problema lasciare casa o il mantenimento, non so a lei cosa passa per la testa, ma posso dire che stare solo a scrutare il mare e l’orizzonte a me ha fatto capire tante cose.Il detto una donna a ogni porto,oggi non vale più di tanto,anzi vale solo in quei porti di quei paesi dove veramente c’è la miseria…che purtroppo i miei occhi vedono spesso…Poi un’altra cosa,vedi che alle volte,anche l’occhio vuole la sua parte…alle volte guidare una Mercedes o una Audi può aiutare tanto a fare la scappatella…parlo per esperienza personale…ammetto di aver avuto occasioni con donne più giovani di me,ma di aver sempre detto che magari a bordo facevo il cuoco oppure il cameriere…una volta a Genova mi è venuta male però,era una della nostra commerciale e io all’epoca ero 1 ufficiale..me la trovai nel mio ufficio e quando mi vide e mi riconobbe…io la presi a ridere..lei la prese molto male… e mi mandò a quel paese.Comunque sia,alla fine ho deciso che quando sbarco ne parlerò con il mio avvocato, non mi interessa cosa ha fatto o meno, ma solo di mettere fine a tutto ciò.


Credo che alla fine hai capito che stando fuori casa spesso ora, dopo l'accaduto, non sei più tranquillo. E di conseguenza non è il caso di vivere ogni volta col dubbio


----------



## desire.vodafone (26 Dicembre 2021)

Io mi sarei posto il dubbio anche senza aver scoperto la tresca. O uno/una è asessuata/o oppure comenil marinaio devi essere una persona molto devota e rispettosa .... Non tutti sono così.
Ora mi preoccuperei solo di salvaguardare i beni, tanto con una separazione e figli dovrai pagare per anni.


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,sono un’affermato ufficiale della Marina Mercantile,lavoro per una nota società di navigazione,ho due splendidi bambini di 5 e 3 anni e almeno fino a 10 giorni fa,una splendida moglie..Appena di ritorno dal lavoro,dopo un’imbarco di 5 mesi,all’apparenza tutto bene,corre ad abbracciarmi come sempre e insieme a lei corro a salutare i bambini,la stessa sera usciamo insieme e dopo aver messo a letto i bambini,adempiamo insieme ai doveri coniugali..Dopo qualche giorno noto che lei ha sempre il telefono con se è rigorosamente con il silenzioso, non do peso alla cosa,perché visto che lavora in un’ospedale e la sanità qui da noi è un po’ disastrata ho pensato alle innumerevoli riunioni sindacali a cui mio malgrado ho dovuto partecipare anche io,anche se non appartengo al settore.Un bel pomeriggio,mentre esce per andare alle poste,lei dimentica il cellulare a casa,io non me ne accorsi nemmeno perché ero al computer,mi ritrovo mio figlio che dice papà si è illuminato il telefono di mamma…da lì in poi scopro che mia moglie chattava spesso con un ragazzo.Li per li pensai vabbè ma sono cavolate,scorrendo nella conversazione trovo una frase di mia moglie che diceva pressappoco così “mando a quel paese tante persone qui sopra,ma tu mi stai stregando,non riesco a tenere il tuo contatto bloccato e tantomeno non riesco a smettere di pensarti” e in un vocale sento che questo ragazzo gli chiede di uscire,mia moglie risponde dicendo che non era il caso perché comunque era una donna sposata e con figli tra l’altro è che al momento del messaggio (agosto 2021) non era il caso.Scorro nei messaggi precedenti e vedo che a qualsiasi ora del giorno erano sempre lì a scriversi,mentre quando telefonavo io a stento rispondeva liquidandomi con un laconico “amore fai presto perché sono a lavorare” e quando era a casa con altre scuse..nel frattempo sento chiudere il portoncino e ovviamente poso il telefono.Già per carattere e purtroppo ahimè per lavoro,riesco a nascondere molto molto bene le emozioni,faccio finta di niente vado a salutarla e gli dico che ha dimenticato il cellulare a casa e che ha ricevuto dei messaggi,lei sbianca in volto ovviamente e io tranquillamente rispondo guarda è lì dove lo hai lasciato.Tempo dopo,la porto a cena fuori,da soli è noto che è abbastanza irrequieta,mi allontano con la scusa di andare a fumare e noto che appena sono fuori al locale prende subito il cellulare,con calma finisco di fumare la pipa e torno da lei,ovviamente posa il cellulare,finisce la serata.Sarà stato qualche giorno dopo,noto un messaggio whatsapp dove lei ha scritto ti ho detto che c’è mio marito,non mi devi più scrivere,perché se ci scopre sono guai seri per entrambi…a cui seguiva la risposta sua,non sto manco a ricordarla né tantomeno a scrivere perché mi verrebbe da ridere..io con una buona dose di menefreghismo visto che lei  ha fatto un turno di notte,la sveglio e chiedo spiegazioni…dopo che continua a negare,la metto al corrente che so già tutto e non c’è bisogno che continui a dire bugie,lei ammette il suo sbaglio e mi confessa che voleva anche vederlo e che gli ha mandato anche una foto diciamo”sensuale”,mostrata anche a me,in realtà comune foto sul posto di lavoro,ma che è ritornata sui suoi passi,capendo che è stata solo una sbandata.Ovviamente io non la credo e non l’ho creduta,perché è facile cancellare messaggi dai social,Io giustamente,ho perso la fiducia e al momento,a parte qualche litigio,parliamo solo per comunicazioni di servizio e davanti ai bambini fingiamo che sia tutto come sempre…morale mio a pezzi,sono deluso,amareggiato e nervoso,perché non è mai mancato nulla,se si potrebbe anche la luna possederemo grazie a quei sacrifici che tutti facciamo,ma evidentemente non è stato mai capito.Grazie anticipatamente,scusatemi per lo sfogo e per la lunghezza eccessiva


Ciao @Marinaio , @perplesso vabbè tu sai 
Mi dispiace per quello che ti sta succedendo,però è un racconto distaccato il tuo, descrittivo privo un po’ di emozioni … parli di Doveri coniugali, comunicazioni di servizio, sei un uomo sicuramente molto coraggioso e controllante ma forse con tua moglie manca il dialogo, il calore, le emozioni..? La distanza è dura, e poi è una distanza difficile da appianare perché tu sei in mare per molto tempo e lei resta da sola suo malgrado. Poche storie qui di messaggi a cui non hanno fatto seguito incontri, ti direi di indagare un po’ di più ma ti resta poco tempo con lei e questo non fa che alimentare i tuoi dubbi. Parlaci un po’ del vostro rapporto, del sesso come va, insomma rendi un po’ più emotivo il tuo racconto perché scritto così io vedo solo corna  e sicuramente voglia di vedere l’amante appena sali sulla nave.


----------



## Paolo78mi (4 Gennaio 2022)

Marinaio ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,sono un’affermato ufficiale della Marina Mercantile,lavoro per una nota società di navigazione,ho due splendidi bambini di 5 e 3 anni e almeno fino a 10 giorni fa,una splendida moglie..Appena di ritorno dal lavoro,dopo un’imbarco di 5 mesi,all’apparenza tutto bene,corre ad abbracciarmi come sempre e insieme a lei corro a salutare i bambini,la stessa sera usciamo insieme e dopo aver messo a letto i bambini,adempiamo insieme ai doveri coniugali..Dopo qualche giorno noto che lei ha sempre il telefono con se è rigorosamente con il silenzioso, non do peso alla cosa,perché visto che lavora in un’ospedale e la sanità qui da noi è un po’ disastrata ho pensato alle innumerevoli riunioni sindacali a cui mio malgrado ho dovuto partecipare anche io,anche se non appartengo al settore.Un bel pomeriggio,mentre esce per andare alle poste,lei dimentica il cellulare a casa,io non me ne accorsi nemmeno perché ero al computer,mi ritrovo mio figlio che dice papà si è illuminato il telefono di mamma…da lì in poi scopro che mia moglie chattava spesso con un ragazzo.Li per li pensai vabbè ma sono cavolate,scorrendo nella conversazione trovo una frase di mia moglie che diceva pressappoco così “mando a quel paese tante persone qui sopra,ma tu mi stai stregando,non riesco a tenere il tuo contatto bloccato e tantomeno non riesco a smettere di pensarti” e in un vocale sento che questo ragazzo gli chiede di uscire,mia moglie risponde dicendo che non era il caso perché comunque era una donna sposata e con figli tra l’altro è che al momento del messaggio (agosto 2021) non era il caso.Scorro nei messaggi precedenti e vedo che a qualsiasi ora del giorno erano sempre lì a scriversi,mentre quando telefonavo io a stento rispondeva liquidandomi con un laconico “amore fai presto perché sono a lavorare” e quando era a casa con altre scuse..nel frattempo sento chiudere il portoncino e ovviamente poso il telefono.Già per carattere e purtroppo ahimè per lavoro,riesco a nascondere molto molto bene le emozioni,faccio finta di niente vado a salutarla e gli dico che ha dimenticato il cellulare a casa e che ha ricevuto dei messaggi,lei sbianca in volto ovviamente e io tranquillamente rispondo guarda è lì dove lo hai lasciato.Tempo dopo,la porto a cena fuori,da soli è noto che è abbastanza irrequieta,mi allontano con la scusa di andare a fumare e noto che appena sono fuori al locale prende subito il cellulare,con calma finisco di fumare la pipa e torno da lei,ovviamente posa il cellulare,finisce la serata.Sarà stato qualche giorno dopo,noto un messaggio whatsapp dove lei ha scritto ti ho detto che c’è mio marito,non mi devi più scrivere,perché se ci scopre sono guai seri per entrambi…a cui seguiva la risposta sua,non sto manco a ricordarla né tantomeno a scrivere perché mi verrebbe da ridere..io con una buona dose di menefreghismo visto che lei  ha fatto un turno di notte,la sveglio e chiedo spiegazioni…dopo che continua a negare,la metto al corrente che so già tutto e non c’è bisogno che continui a dire bugie,lei ammette il suo sbaglio e mi confessa che voleva anche vederlo e che gli ha mandato anche una foto diciamo”sensuale”,mostrata anche a me,in realtà comune foto sul posto di lavoro,ma che è ritornata sui suoi passi,capendo che è stata solo una sbandata.Ovviamente io non la credo e non l’ho creduta,perché è facile cancellare messaggi dai social,Io giustamente,ho perso la fiducia e al momento,a parte qualche litigio,parliamo solo per comunicazioni di servizio e davanti ai bambini fingiamo che sia tutto come sempre…morale mio a pezzi,sono deluso,amareggiato e nervoso,perché non è mai mancato nulla,se si potrebbe anche la luna possederemo grazie a quei sacrifici che tutti facciamo,ma evidentemente non è stato mai capito.Grazie anticipatamente,scusatemi per lo sfogo e per la lunghezza eccessiva


Sono piccole sbandate causa tua assenza dal lavoro....


----------

